# AEW Full Gear Official PPV Discussion Thread



## Whoanma




----------



## rich110991

I know it’s not announced but MJF vs Darby too 🔥


----------



## Prosper

rich110991 said:


> I know it’s not announced but MJF vs Darby too 🔥


Card will probably be:

Hangman vs Omega
Bryan vs Moxley
MJF vs Darby Allin
FTR vs Lucha Bros
Andrade vs Cody
Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks
Britt Baker vs Tay Conti
Inner Circle vs American Top Team
Kris Statlander vs Jade Cargill
Adam Cole vs Christian
CM Punk vs ???

So that picture of Tony's notebook looks to be mostly right. Gonna be a long banger of a PPV.


----------



## rich110991

Prosper said:


> Card will probably be:
> 
> Hangman vs Omega
> Bryan vs Moxley
> MJF vs Darby Allin
> FTR vs Lucha Bros
> Andrade vs Cody
> Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks
> Britt Baker vs Tay Conti
> Inner Circle vs American Top Team
> Kris Statlander vs Jade Cargill
> Adam Cole vs Christian
> CM Punk vs ???
> 
> So that picture of Tony's notebook looks to be mostly right. Gonna be a long banger of a PPV.


Looks great, but no Miro, Black, Ruby, Team Taz or PAC.


----------



## Prosper

rich110991 said:


> Looks great, but no Miro, Black, Ruby, Team Taz or PAC.


Just goes to show you how stacked the roster is. They are booking a huge card like this and you still have multiple top acts off the show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I don't care about Tay Conti, but I'm happy to see Britt wrestling a longer match again.*


----------



## Lorromire

Prosper said:


> Card will probably be:
> 
> Hangman vs Omega
> Bryan vs Moxley
> MJF vs Darby Allin
> FTR vs Lucha Bros
> Andrade vs Cody
> Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks
> Britt Baker vs Tay Conti
> Inner Circle vs American Top Team
> Kris Statlander vs Jade Cargill
> Adam Cole vs Christian
> CM Punk vs ???
> 
> So that picture of Tony's notebook looks to be mostly right. Gonna be a long banger of a PPV.


I'm thinking it's Jungle Boy vs Adam Cole instead unless they drag it out for the next PPV. Christian just has no beef with Adam atm, outside of JE vs The Elite, anyway.

Not sure who would take on The YB if that's the case, though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That feeling when you get Hangman v Kenny after 2 years and your investment of time has paid off

AEW returns are better than bitcoin


----------



## RiverFenix

Could get Andrade & Black vs Cody and PAC?

I'd leave Punk off the PPV given that card already. He's not going to sell any more buys given the low card match he'd be getting - let the other matches have more time. I might have him as commentary for first hour or something.


----------



## Buhalovski

This card feels like one match only.

Anything other than Hangman/Omega I feel like its not that big for a PPV.


----------



## RiverFenix

Buhalovski said:


> This card feels like one match only.
> 
> Anything other than Hangman/Omega I feel like its not that big for a PPV.


Moxley vs Danielson could main event any stadium in the world. FTR vs Lucha Bros getting PPV time is also world class. Allin vs MJF and potentially Cole vs Jungle Boy could have long term storytelling.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme

Goddamn cant wait for my boy Hangman to win the belt and become FOTC


----------



## Mr316

This is gonna be one hell of a PPV.


----------



## rich110991

Can’t come quick enough.


----------



## Jbardo37

Bryan v Moxley and Kenny v Page should be superb. I’ll be buying this one.


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> Card will probably be:
> 
> Hangman vs Omega
> Bryan vs Moxley
> MJF vs Darby Allin
> FTR vs Lucha Bros
> Andrade vs Cody
> Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks
> Britt Baker vs Tay Conti
> Inner Circle vs American Top Team
> Kris Statlander vs Jade Cargill
> Adam Cole vs Christian
> CM Punk vs ???
> 
> So that picture of Tony's notebook looks to be mostly right. Gonna be a long banger of a PPV.


I feel like some of these matches might happen on special Dynamites rather than Full Gear. If Statlander vs Cargill is meant to be the finals of the TBS title tournament, then I believe this confirmed to be on the first episode of Dynamite on TBS?


----------



## Mr316

This PPV is shaping up to be an all time classic.

Omega vs Page
MJF vs Darby
Mox vs Danielson
Eddie vs Punk
FTR vs Lucha Brothers
Tay Conte vs Britt Baker
Andrade/Black vs Cody/PAC
Adam Cole vs Christian
Inner Circle vs Top Team street fight

what a fucking card


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> This PPV is shaping up to be an all time classic.
> 
> Omega vs Page
> MJF vs Darby
> Mox vs Danielson
> Eddie vs Punk
> FTR vs Lucha Brothers
> Tay Conte vs Britt Baker
> Andrade/Black vs Cody/PAC
> Adam Cole vs Christian
> Inner Circle vs Top Team street fight
> 
> what a fucking card


Adam Cole v Christian?

more likely Jungle Boy

but that is looking like a GOAT card

we might get Shida / Deeb 3 too?


----------



## RiverFenix

Mad King vs CM Punk to be added?

Dare I say card is too stacked? Some will have to be held back for television between Nov and February before Revolution.


----------



## Jbardo37

Somehow this card looks even stronger than the last PPV.


----------



## Mr316

This will be by far, AEW’s best PPV card ever. Nothing comes close.


----------



## Mr316

Jbardo37 said:


> Somehow this card looks even stronger than the last PPV.


A LOT stronger. It’s not even close.


----------



## RiverFenix

I wonder if RoH situation changes the booking for Andrade and Death Triangle as FTR vs Lucha Brothers could be switched to FTR vs Briscoes, and Death Triangle vs Los Ingobernables could be madness.

Might be better to save PAC/Cody vs Black/El Idolo for a Dynamite Main Event vs on the PPV.


----------



## MaseMan

If they're going to bring anyone in from ROH etc they'll probably wait until after this show. Maybe Windham Rotunda ends up being a surprise debut here. 

Card looks amazingly stacked. No gimmick matches though? You'd think we'll get some special stips in one or two matches, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Prized Fighter

I just realized yesterday that I will be at a wedding during Full Gear and I won't get to see Hangman get his moment before the spoilers come out. The wedding is also out of town, so I can't even sneak out early and go home to watch it. I also just found out that the movie theater near my house is showing the PPV. Something they have not done before.










I hope you all pour one out before the show on my behalf.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Prized Fighter said:


> I just realized yesterday that I will be at a wedding during Full Gear and I won't get to see Hangman get his moment before the spoilers come out. The wedding is also out of town, so I can't even sneak out early and go home to watch it. I also just found out that the movie theater near my house is showing the PPV. Something they have not done before.
> 
> View attachment 111223
> 
> 
> I hope you all pour one out before the show on my behalf.


Watch it on you're phone if that is something you are okay with(small screen/moral dilemma.)


----------



## ripcitydisciple

MaseMan said:


> If they're going to bring anyone in from ROH etc they'll probably wait until after this show. Maybe Windham Rotunda ends up being a surprise debut here.
> 
> Card looks amazingly stacked. *No gimmick matches though?* You'd think we'll get some special stips in one or two matches, but I could be wrong.


Minneapolis Street Fight- IC VS MOTY/ATT.


----------



## Prized Fighter

ripcitydisciple said:


> Watch it on you're phone if that is something you are okay with(small screen/moral dilemma.)


I wish I could, but it is very close family, so I can't just duck out or hang around in a corner somewhere.


----------



## MaseMan

"Minneapolis Street Fight- IC VS MOTY/ATT."

Ah yeah, I'd forgotten there was a stipulation there. Interesting they're going to use the shooters in that type of match, but it might be for the best in this situation.


----------



## Jman55

MaseMan said:


> "Minneapolis Street Fight- IC VS MOTY/ATT."
> 
> Ah yeah, I'd forgotten there was a stipulation there. Interesting they're going to use the shooters in that type of match, but it might be for the best in this situation.


Yeah makes sense to go in that direction to hide any limitations of the MMA people involved in terms of wrestling while still having a chaotic and hopefully entertaining match. Overall really excited for this full gear card and will definitely be watching live.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Instead of Andrade and Black focused on Cody, they should be the central story of the company right now and attacking everyone including Omega and his dork squad. The booking of the last several weeks can best be described as compartmentalized. Nothing is allowed out of its assigned shoe box.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jman55 said:


> Yeah makes sense to go in that direction to hide any limitations of the MMA people involved in terms of wrestling while still having a chaotic and hopefully entertaining match. Overall really excited for this full gear card and will definitely be watching live.


I go as far as hoping it's pretaped and not in the ring at all. Things could really go sideways if the inexperienced MMA guys are gimmicked fighting all over the arena live.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Is it a given Hangman takes the title? I'm not so sure. I feel like the belt has to go to Bryan, thus a screwjob or the like keeping Page out of it.


----------



## bdon

yeahbaby! said:


> Is it a given Hangman takes the title? I'm not so sure. I feel like the belt has to go to Bryan, thus a screwjob or the like keeping Page out of it.


As I was scrolling through all of these posts, I kept thinking that I must be crazy, because I absolutely do not think Hangman winning the world title here is a given. After his “THAT!! Is Cowboy Shit!” promo from 2 weeks ago, I think his 2 year long story receives a conclusion with or without that title, because HE finally believes in Page.

Page winning the title was supposed to be the moment that he could learn to believe in himself. Admitting that he finally believes in himself, I’m inclined to believe he can lose the title, and as a fan, I won’t feel cheated like AEW reversed course just for the WWE guys.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> As I was scrolling through all of these posts, I kept thinking that I must be crazy, because I absolutely do not think Hangman winning the world title here is a given. After his “THAT!! Is Cowboy Shit!” promo from 2 weeks ago, I think his 2 year long story receives a conclusion with or without that title, because HE finally believes in Page.
> 
> Page winning the title was supposed to be the moment that he could learn to believe in himself. Admitting that he finally believes in himself, I’m inclined to believe he can lose the title, and as a fan, I won’t feel cheated like AEW reversed course just for the WWE guys.


agreed, not a foregone conclusion to me either

Kenny might cement himself as mega-heel by beating hangman again

but i HOPE Hangman wins


----------



## ProjectGargano

bdon said:


> As I was scrolling through all of these posts, I kept thinking that I must be crazy, because I absolutely do not think Hangman winning the world title here is a given. After his “THAT!! Is Cowboy Shit!” promo from 2 weeks ago, I think his 2 year long story receives a conclusion with or without that title, because HE finally believes in Page.
> 
> Page winning the title was supposed to be the moment that he could learn to believe in himself. Admitting that he finally believes in himself, I’m inclined to believe he can lose the title, and as a fan, I won’t feel cheated like AEW reversed course just for the WWE guys.


They will go to Hangman home state the Wednesday after Full Gear, so I am expecting a feel good moment on that show


----------



## Jbardo37

Nah it’s time for Kenny to drop the title and it’s Hangman’s time. Bryan is my fave wrestler but he can wait for a title run.


----------



## RiverFenix

Miro vs Danielson is going to be Miro's star maker IMO. I think AmDrag will go out of his way to see it happen. I'm torn on who wins here - does Dragon lose so soon? I mean he jobbed regularly enough in WWE so it's not exactly a big deal, but he hasn't lost yet in AEW. And if he puts over Miro in a big way, then is it all for not with Miro then losing to Hangman?

Hangman vs Miro doesn't have the marquee juice that Hangman vs Danielson would have.

I think the plan was for Moxley to beat Danielson and then lose to Hangman, with Page vs Mox being a legit main event for Battle of the Belts. And Miro was on the back burner probably until after the PPV at least so not sure they planned on him being in title scene let alone beating Danielson.

Inner Circle needs a special surprise to counteract PVZ. Maybe something for Ruby Soho to do on the PPV? Or Serena Deeb? Ronda Rousey would be huge even on a one-shot appearance.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456351042677915653

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

I mean, I wonder why the Sopranos and Game of Thrones didn’t just air at 5pm..?


----------



## Gwi1890

Hopefully some unpredictable booking, I know Lucha bros have only been tag champions a short while but Id like to see then drop the belts, and win them back soon after, champions don’t have to automatically join the back of the line after dropping belts


----------



## RiverFenix

Lucha Bros need to get away from PAC. Penta with Alex Abrahantes looked to be ready for a singles push. I wouldn't mind seeing Lucha Bros work singles feuds, while always being a team when there was a need or storyline lull. I'd like Penta to be heel and Fenix to be face, and act accordingly across the rest of the roster interactions but they're brothers and always back each other.


----------



## SAMCRO

post deleted.


----------



## 3venflow

Wonder if they'll add anything else. Recent PPVs have had nine matches plus a buy-in. Cody/PAC vs. Andrade/Malakai?


----------



## RiverFenix

It needs at least one more women's match - maybe just one of the TBS QF matches and put it on the buy-in. 

Cole vs Christian and Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks was combined into a Trio's Match. 

It also had Punk vs Wardlow - so Punk/Mad King is a huge improvement there. 

Cody is not going to be left off the card so Cody/PAC vs Black/Almas certainly will be added.

Orange Cassidy not booked yet - probably would fit a buy-in match with Hardy Family Office. 

Dante Martin in a buy-in match would make some sense as well. 

Team Taz and Cage only bigger names otherwise left off the card. Brian Cage has been a major letdown, and Team Taz is pretty weak and probably should just be broken up. Taz can go back to just commentary, Hobbs and Starks go their own ways and Hook can go to developmental or whatever.


----------



## rich110991

RiverFenix said:


> It needs at least one more women's match - maybe just one of the TBS QF matches and put it on the buy-in.
> 
> Cole vs Christian and Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks was combined into a Trio's Match.
> 
> It also had Punk vs Wardlow - so Punk/Mad King is a huge improvement there.
> 
> Cody is not going to be left off the card so Cody/PAC vs Black/Almas certainly will be added.
> 
> Orange Cassidy not booked yet - probably would fit a buy-in match with Hardy Family Office.
> 
> Dante Martin in a buy-in match would make some sense as well.
> 
> Team Taz and Cage only bigger names otherwise left off the card. Brian Cage has been a major letdown, and Team Taz is pretty weak and probably should just be broken up. Taz can go back to just commentary, Hobbs and Starks go their own ways and Hook can go to developmental or whatever.


How’s Team Taz pretty weak? Love them. Their time will come.


----------



## Erik.

I'll be able to actually watch this. Excited.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Hopefully the Inner Circle match opens the show so I can skip it easier. Only match I have zero interest in.


----------



## Prosper

Adding Black/Andrade vs Cody/PAC would make this card absolutely perfect.


----------



## Jbardo37

Erik. said:


> I'll be able to actually watch this. Excited.


Will it be midnight start in the UK rather than 1am?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457384261410082816


----------



## Geert Wilders

What an amazing and unmissable PPV on paper. Please no disappointments.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Not ppv related but cool seeing aew get some love on the field today 
From Diggs


----------



## Mr316

Looking at the card, there’s just no way this PPV won’t deliver.


----------



## RiverFenix

When Hangman Page kicks out at 2 and 4/5ths after eating a desperation V-Trigger on a Buckshot Lariat attempt...


----------



## Mainboy

Erik. said:


> I'll be able to actually watch this. Excited.


I am missing this as I have a night out on Saturday evening. Will catch up the next day


----------



## Mr316

Disappointing that the PPV is far from sold out.


----------



## Garty

An update to the Elite vs JE&Christian match from PWInsider:

_The six man match featuring Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus and Christian versus The Young Bucks and Adam Cole at Saturday's Full Gear pay-per-view in Minneapolis is now listed as a Falls Count Anywhere match._


----------



## RiverFenix

Garty said:


> An update to the Elite vs JE&Christian match from PWInsider:
> 
> _The six man match featuring Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus and Christian versus The Young Bucks and Adam Cole at Saturday's Full Gear pay-per-view in Minneapolis is now listed as a Falls Count Anywhere match._


Probably to cover for Nick's badly bruised heel injury. But seems sorta redundant with the ATT vs IC match. How will they differentiate the two matches? Jericho vs The Elite in battle for the big ideas/spots.


----------



## Garty

RiverFenix said:


> Probably to cover for Nick's badly bruised heel injury. But seems sorta redundant with the ATT vs IC match. How will they differentiate the two matches? Jericho vs The Elite in battle for the big ideas/spots.


That never crossed my mind, but maybe they don't even get to the ring until it's time to "go home"? They've already been brawling in the backstage area a few times, so why not start there and make their way to the ring.


----------



## Geeee

One thing that sucks is I'm gonna have to watch this the next morning


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Garty said:


> An update to the Elite vs JE&Christian match from PWInsider:
> 
> _The six man match featuring Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus and Christian versus The Young Bucks and Adam Cole at Saturday's Full Gear pay-per-view in Minneapolis is now listed as a Falls Count Anywhere match._


Where did you get this quote? It shows me that they don't watch Dynamite before they write their articles.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Garty said:


> An update to the Elite vs JE&Christian match from PWInsider:
> 
> _The six man match featuring Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus and Christian versus The Young Bucks and Adam Cole at Saturday's Full Gear pay-per-view in Minneapolis is now listed as a Falls Count Anywhere match._


Oh boy. I hope it's as fun as the Butcher & Blade/Bucks match.


----------



## Thomazbr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458218894624235522


----------



## Lariatoh!

The outcome of the Miro/Danielson will be interesting. Do you have Danielson lose this early on? Miro just suffered a loss. Maybe his promos shooting on God will protect him from the loss if he takes one. Then again, if Hangman wins the belt, it would make sense for his first challenger to be a heel. Hangman is over, but to put him up against uber-Face Danielson straight away isn't probably the best booking decision.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Miro might just be completely subbed in for Mox, and I think Mox was going to win. Where I think plans might be altered is Hangman vs Miro is not a Battle of the Belts needle mover. 

It depends on how important Khan is seeing the first TNT special. Hangman vs Danielson is a needle mover but do you give that away already?

Another thing I was kicking around was Omega retains due to outside interference so Khan books Omega vs Hangman III in a steel cage for Battle of the Belts. Adam Page wins there. This would allow Miro vs AmDrag winner to be held from title shot until Revolution where the rest of the card could be sweetened to cover for a Miro vs Hangman title match main event.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Lariatoh! said:


> The outcome of the Miro/Danielson will be interesting. Do you have Danielson lose this early on? Miro just suffered a loss. Maybe his promos shooting on God will protect him from the loss if he takes one. Then again, if Hangman wins the belt, it would make sense for his first challenger to be a heel. Hangman is over, but to put him up against uber-Face Danielson straight away isn't probably the best booking decision.


Danielson goes over clean. The winner of the tournament is going to have his title match on free TV and not at Revolution in February... thus with a baby face winning you don't have to sell your world title match to sell PPVs. 

Page beating Omega clean and being the first to kick out of the OWA and then beating Danielson clean, is a hell of a way to begin to build a new champion and star up. That's some serious credibility notched onto his belt. 

Danielson can fire his character up after the loss. He knows that his best wasn't good enough and it's time to take his game to a whole new level. 

Miro losing in the tourney finals can play into his fued with God. First God took the title away, kept him out of the tournament only to to use divine intervention to put him in the tournament so he could lose again. Miro can claim his God has turned heel on him when in reality Miro is the one who is turning on God. 

They would have 10 weeks to build an opponent for Page at Revolution. Maybe that's Miro, or maybe they push Miro back until the DoN in May. But plenty of time to build him back as a potential and credible heel challenger for a PPV.


----------



## shandcraig

Thomazbr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458218894624235522



Imagine him as world champion.


----------



## Mr316

Not a single weak match on that card except for maybe the women.


----------



## La Parka

Mr316 said:


> Not a single weak match on that card except for maybe the women.


Bro, we get the gimmick.

Nobody responded the first two times you made these hyperbolic gimmick posts.


----------



## MEMS

Black, Andrade and bastard could be the best 3 guys in the company. So funny Cody attaches himself to them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

La Parka said:


> Bro, we get the gimmick.
> 
> Nobody responded the first two times you made these hyperbolic gimmick posts.


waitaminute - he’s not wrong


----------



## thorn123

I just cant wait for the internet to explode if hangman loses


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Tay Conti vs Britt Baker has been the only consistently good feud in the lead up to full Gear, Punk vs Kingston has picked it up, the rest are fairly meh builds. Could listen to Conti/Baker talk about their asses all day. Miro vs Danielson should be good too. Definitely going to watch this PPV.


----------



## Stylebender

So stoked for hangman/omega. Punk/Eddie. Inner circle/ATT. Three matches with a great buildup


----------



## Gn1212

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> has been the only consistently good feud in the lead up to full Gear, Punk vs Kingston has picked it up, the rest are fairly meh builds. Could listen to Conti/Baker talk about their asses all day. Miro vs Danielson should be good too. Definitely going to watch this PPV.


I saw "Tay Conti vs Britt Baker" and thought you'll correctly criticize it but you're actually praising it?
As you say, the build was based on their asses. The build-up to this match has been the worst in the card as there was more focus on the TBS tournament within the women's division.


----------



## Gn1212

RiverFenix said:


> Probably to cover for Nick's badly bruised heel injury. But seems sorta redundant with the ATT vs IC match. How will they differentiate the two matches? Jericho vs The Elite in battle for the big ideas/spots.


I guarantee you there will be similar spots. It's a WWE classic that AEW kept on.


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> I saw "Tay Conti vs Britt Baker" and thought you'll correctly criticize it but you're actually praising it?
> As you say, the build was based on their asses. The build-up to this match has been the worst in the card as there was more focus on the TBS tournament within the women's division.


He just likes looking at men and women.


----------



## Aedubya

Lana to debut and cost Brian the win?


----------



## Aedubya

Garty said:


> An update to the Elite vs JE&Christian match from PWInsider:
> 
> _The six man match featuring Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus and Christian versus The Young Bucks and Adam Cole at Saturday's Full Gear pay-per-view in Minneapolis is now listed as a Falls Count Anywhere match._


Is this not what Jungleboy challenged them to anyway?


----------



## 3venflow

AEW has published a full rundown of Hangman's story. An intricate character arc that will come to a head this weekend.









The Hangman's Tale...


Order AEW Full Gear LIVE on Pay Per View THIS SATURDAY, Nov. 13 From the night “Hangman” Adam Page earned his spot in the first AEW World Title match, the pressure has been on him to become the flag bearer for All Elite Wrestling. Originally set to face PAC at DOUBLE OR NOTHING 2019, an injury...




www.allelitewrestling.com


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Two more days, can't wait!


----------



## RainmakerV2

It's just way too coincidental they have Virginia booked for the first Dynamite after Full Gear...no?


----------



## Erik.

This is going to be incredible isnt it?


----------



## 3venflow

After Ibushi, I think Hangman will be the second man to kick out of the OWA. The parallels between Ibushi and Hangman are there. Imagine the pop if Hangman does kick out of it.


----------



## 3venflow

TK's original plan for Full Gear was Cody vs. Malakai vs. PAC vs. Andrade in a four-way c/o WON. Am I the only one who would've preferred this to the tag? Although it might have needed more time on a stacked show.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> TK's original plan for Full Gear was Cody vs. Malakai vs. PAC vs. Andrade in a four-way c/o WON. Am I the only one who would've preferred this to the tag? Although it might have needed more time on a stacked show.


Would have made so much more booking sense that hamfisting these teams together. Could have even made it for the #1 contender for TNT title spot.


----------



## omaroo

Is the PPV sold out yet or still tickets remaining?


----------



## 3venflow

@omaroo There are still tickets available. They've sold around 10,500 (or had yesterday).


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> @omaroo There are still tickets available. They've sold around 10,500 (or had yesterday).


 Still good number.

But strange the PPV wasnt a sell out weeks ago as has always been the case previously.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Gn1212 said:


> I saw "Tay Conti vs Britt Baker" and thought you'll correctly criticize it but you're actually praising it?
> As you say, the build was based on their asses. The build-up to this match has been the worst in the card as there was more focus on the TBS tournament within the women's division.


2 actually hot women feuding, of course I'm going to praise it. Is the storyline concept dumb? 100%, doesn't make it any less entertaining to watch. It's the rivalry I'm most invested in. I prefer it over any WWE storyline right now. 



bdon said:


> He just likes looking at men and women.


Ain't nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## RockettotheCrockett

I hope Wardlow would be one who somehow causes MJF to lose to Darby. Either he somehow botches the match by accident or gets visibly upset with MJF for all the abuse he received from him and interferes directly. This will make him turn babyface and finally get more involved in future singles matches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Big Booty Bex I need you to defeat @Prosper Rosa on the pre show!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459004272457265152*


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Big Booty Bex I need you to defeat @Prosper Rosa on the pre show!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459004272457265152*












I will try Boss! We all know @Prosper Rosa loves to take the unfair advantage during matches, I mean did you see Dynamite? I wasn't even looking at Prosper I was just trying to catch my breath, and then BAM! I didn't even have a chance.

#SneakyProsperRosa #UnfairProsperRosa #ProsperRosaneedshelpfromTayAnna


----------



## IronMan8

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's just way too coincidental they have Virginia booked for the first Dynamite after Full Gear...no?


They've had Norfolk locked in for ages, so there's no way AEW plan that far in advance.


----------



## thorn123

I am very excited about this ppv, although each match's outcome is quite predictable. I wonder if they pull a few swerves.

To get the most out of (modern) wrestling one should enjoy the process as much as the outcome.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DaveRA said:


> I am very excited about this ppv, although each match's outcome is quite predictable. I wonder if they pull a few swerves.
> 
> To get the most out of (modern) wrestling one should enjoy the process as much as the outcome.


There is a predictions thread where you can prove how predicable it is


----------



## Aedubya

3venflow said:


> TK's original plan for Full Gear was Cody vs. Malakai vs. PAC vs. Andrade in a four-way c/o WON. Am I the only one who would've preferred this to the tag? Although it might have needed more time on a stacked show.


A 'tornado tag' match would be the best


----------



## Prosper

@The Legit DMD @Big Booty Bex

La Mera Mera bout to put in work! Hayter bout to get pummeled 

Finals will probably be Jade Cargill vs Kris Statlander  (I do want to see that match though)

All good though, Thunder Rosa's time is coming and it's gonna be glorious.


----------



## omaroo

For anyone interested.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

If I was an insane billionaire, I'd pay New Japan for Devil's Sky for Omega's entrance. Unfortunately I'm just insane.


----------



## Lorromire

GNKenny said:


> If I was an insane billionaire, I'd pay New Japan for Devil's Sky for Omega's entrance. Unfortunately I'm just insane.


I feel like Kenny would need to become an even bigger piece of shit first (character-wise) to fit the theme he once had.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Fucking hype


----------



## rich110991

As if this is tonight


----------



## rbl85

GNKenny said:


> If I was an insane billionaire, I'd pay New Japan for Devil's Sky for Omega's entrance. Unfortunately I'm just insane.


I think Omega said he wanted to change


----------



## Mr316

Tonight! I’m so ready for this. Having a party at my place. Gonna be one hell of an event. So many matches that can steal the show. Let’s go!


----------



## Erik.

Team Miro tonight. 

Would be fitting if he could do it on Rusev day.


----------



## Jbardo37

So many potential show stealers, I can’t wait.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

A few thoughts on the matches/winners I think should happen:

-Page/Omega - I’ve said a million times Page needs to win. Nothing has happened that changed my mind on that. Still massively over and they need to strike at this moment. Page is who I think should win and who I think will win.

-Miro/Bryan - This is probably I’m most conflicted on personally, and on who I think will actually get the win. I’m not sure. On one hand, Miro really shouldn’t be losing so soon after his Sammy loss. Bryan is also a guy who doesn’t really need to go on some undefeated run. As long as his losses aren’t frequent like they were in WWE, he won’t be hurt by it. Of course Miro losing could play more into his character and further his descent in madness. And either guy would make a great challenger for Hangman. Bryan/Hangman would provide the better and bigger match. The Miro/Hangman match would be better for Hangman personally, as he’d be going against a heel for his first defense instead of a face… a face who could be argued as the biggest star in the business right now along with Punk. So do they risk having Page’s popularity take a hit by sending Bryan chasing the belt at him, to give a better and more big-time match, or give Hangman Miro who can get heat and no doubt with his character I think play really well opposite of Hangman to get his run off to a strong start (and maybe end).

Which is another thing… because I’m not sure how long Hangman actually holds the belt, or who he loses it to. Legit I could see him losing his first defense to continue his story after delivering the Omega pay-off. Bryan or Miro taking the belt off him would work.

I’m conflicted on who should win. The other thing is who I think will actually win. Who Khan will book to win. Assuming Bryan was going to win the whole tournament, Miro being added isn’t going to change that. However IF Moxley was going to win the whole thing to be Hangman’s first opponent… then I think it’s up on the air. Tony could have changed the plans or stayed true to the original, having Miro just fill in for Mox. I could really see it either way. The bigger question I think, is was Mox going to take the belt from Hangman? IF that was the case, does Tony go with Miro winning the belt ultimately? Miro isn’t the star Mox is, so would he stay the course? Does he have plans to put the belt on Miro ever? If so, he probably wouldn’t rush things now as that’s not Khan’s style with the main event scene.

So yeah… Miro/Bryan is really interesting to me on a number of different levels. Put a gun to my head and tell me to pick, I think Bryan’s winning. I wouldn’t bet money on this match though.

-Punk/Eddie - Punk should win and I think will win… just posted in another thread though my thoughts on this.

-MJF/Darby - Another really interesting match, in the sense I could make the case that either guy should win, and I’m not sure who Tony will have win. I’m leaning more towards MJF. Ultimately while I don’t think a loss will hurt either guy, a win for MJF I think would benefit him more right now than a win for Darby would benefit Darby. So I’ll say MJF here.

-Baker/Conti - Easy one. Baker wins and I think she should. I like Conti but I don’t think it’s her time yet.

-Inner Circle/ATT - Going with Inner Circle to win here.

-Tag Title match - Lucha Bros retain.

-Cody/PAC vs Black and Andrade - Codywinslol

You know, typing this out there’s a few too tag matches on this card for my liking. Not going to bother typing out the Christian or pre-show matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ny Post article on Eddie Kingston









AEW’s Eddie Kingston talks CM Punk feud, depression battle, Tony Khan bond


Eddie Kingston and CM Punk have never shared a ring together until AEW Full Gear, but they have crossed paths before.




nypost.com


----------



## Erik.

#BadNewsSanta said:


> A few thoughts on the matches/winners I think should happen:
> 
> -Page/Omega - I’ve said a million times Page needs to win. Nothing has happened that changed my mind on that. Still massively over and they need to strike at this moment. Page is who I think should win and who I think will win.
> 
> -Miro/Bryan - This is probably I’m most conflicted on personally, and on who I think will actually get the win. I’m not sure. On one hand, Miro really shouldn’t be losing so soon after his Sammy loss. Bryan is also a guy who doesn’t really need to go on some undefeated run. As long as his losses aren’t frequent like they were in WWE, he won’t be hurt by it. Of course Miro losing could play more into his character and further his descent in madness. And either guy would make a great challenger for Hangman. Bryan/Hangman would provide the better and bigger match. The Miro/Hangman match would be better for Hangman personally, as he’d be going against a heel for his first defense instead of a face… a face who could be argued as the biggest star in the business right now along with Punk. So do they risk having Page’s popularity take a hit by sending Bryan chasing the belt at him, to give a better and more big-time match, or give Hangman Miro who can get heat and no doubt with his character I think play really well opposite of Hangman to get his run off to a strong start (and maybe end).
> 
> Which is another thing… because I’m not sure how long Hangman actually holds the belt, or who he loses it to. Legit I could see him losing his first defense to continue his story after delivering the Omega pay-off. Bryan or Miro taking the belt off him would work.
> 
> I’m conflicted on who should win. The other thing is who I think will actually win. Who Khan will book to win. Assuming Bryan was going to win the whole tournament, Miro being added isn’t going to change that. However IF Moxley was going to win the whole thing to be Hangman’s first opponent… then I think it’s up on the air. Tony could have changed the plans or stayed true to the original, having Miro just fill in for Mox. I could really see it either way. The bigger question I think, is was Mox going to take the belt from Hangman? IF that was the case, does Tony go with Miro winning the belt ultimately? Miro isn’t the star Mox is, so would he stay the course? Does he have plans to put the belt on Miro ever? If so, he probably wouldn’t rush things now as that’s not Khan’s style with the main event scene.
> 
> So yeah… Miro/Bryan is really interesting to me on a number of different levels. Put a gun to my head and tell me to pick, I think Bryan’s winning. I wouldn’t bet money on this match though.
> 
> -Punk/Eddie - Punk should win and I think will win… just posted in another thread though my thoughts on this.
> 
> -MJF/Darby - Another really interesting match, in the sense I could make the case that either guy should win, and I’m not sure who Tony will have win. I’m leaning more towards MJF. Ultimately while I don’t think a loss will hurt either guy, a win for MJF I think would benefit him more right now than a win for Darby would benefit Darby. So I’ll say MJF here.
> 
> -Baker/Conti - Easy one. Baker wins and I think she should. I like Conti but I don’t think it’s her time yet.
> 
> -Inner Circle/ATT - Going with Inner Circle to win here.
> 
> -Tag Title match - Lucha Bros retain.
> 
> -Cody/PAC vs Black and Andrade - Codywinslol
> 
> You know, typing this out there’s a few too tag matches on this card for my liking. Not going to bother typing out the Christian or pre-show matches.


Miro vs Danielson is certainly interesting. 

I just feel like if you're not putting Miro in to win it, why put him in? If Bryan was always scheduled to win it, you don't need to put Miro in as Moxleys replacement.


----------



## Aedubya

Is Kip Sabian due back yet?
Him screwing over Miro works


----------



## RyRyLloyd

I don’t understand this narrative that Miro should not be losing so soon after the Sammy match. They are still pushing the story that Miro’s neck is his weakness. Losing to a specialist like Danielson, whose many submission moves focuses on the neck doesn’t hurt Miro in the slightest. Even still, to appease everyone, just don’t have Miro tapping out. Have him pass out instead.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Erik. said:


> Miro vs Danielson is certainly interesting.
> 
> I just feel like if you're not putting Miro in to win it, why put him in? If Bryan was always scheduled to win it, you don't need to put Miro in as Moxleys replacement.


I agree.

The ONLY reason I can think of is that he wanted someone who could adequately replace Moxley, without changing anything else on the card. Miro probably wasn’t booked at all, so he figured that would be a good substitute.

Personally I would’ve either just had OC receive a bye or have him beat Matt Hardy in the semi-finals to do Bryan/OC if Bryan is winning ultimately.


----------



## Erik.

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I agree.
> 
> The ONLY reason I can think of is that he wanted someone who could adequately replace Moxley, without changing anything else on the card. Miro probably wasn’t booked at all, so he figured that would be a good substitute.
> 
> Personally I would’ve either just had OC receive a bye or have him beat Matt Hardy in the semi-finals to do Bryan/OC if Bryan is winning ultimately.


My thoughts exactly. 

Could quite easily have thrown OC in there, who's a well known name, someone the fans are behind, was in the rankings and was the last in line... 

Unless like you say, Miro adequately replaces Moxley and Khan may think losing to Bryan is no big deal and doesn't harm Miro, more just pushes him more and more against his god.


----------



## 3venflow

If you want to push Miro stronger than ever before, they should have him tap out to one of Danielson's subs, then disappear and kayfabe have stem cell surgery on his neck to get rid of his only weakness.



Aedubya said:


> Is Kip Sabian due back yet?
> Him screwing over Miro works












He's been healthy a while and doing a new gimmick on social media with a box over his head, but AEW haven't used him yet.

Another guy poised to return any time is Anthony Ogogo.


----------



## MaseMan

I really feel like Miro should beat Danielson. Obviously, Hangman isn't going to lose his first feud after (hopefully) winning the title. It feels like it would be way too soon to put Danielson into a World Title program. Miro vs Hangman would be a solid feud, and Hangman can win the title defense. This could then set Miro off and have him make the transition with wherever his character is going. "My god...you only built me up to tear me down, you have forsaken your redeemer," etc.


----------



## La Parka

3venflow said:


> View attachment 111686
> 
> 
> He's been healthy a while and doing a new gimmick on social media with a box over his head, *but AEW haven't used him yet*


AEW does a lot of silly shit but even they have their limits.

Doing a gimmick with a box over his head on social media is exactly where Kip belongs.


----------



## Erik.

Tonight, Hangman is full gear ready.

2 years on.


----------



## RiverFenix

Miro vs Danielson outcome depends on how much importance Khan puts into Battle of the Belts special. Danielson vs Hangman Page is a HUGE match to give away for free there, but if Khan wants to make a statement with the quarterly special that's the match you offer. I think the plan was Hangman vs Moxley for this show, with Hangman retaining though. I don't think you have Hangman go over AmDrag, because I don't think you want Page some elite level ace if he beat Omega and then Danielson within 60 days. 

Hangman vs Miro isn't nearly as sexy a match, as the ending isn't in doubt - but it could be built up well enough in the end. 

Given all the matches Dragon has been having - is it sowing his wild oats before being reined in with the AEW championship, or is it setting up a storyline where he was too beat up from the schedule he was keeping and Miro caught him less than 100%? 

I think Miro beats Dragon, and then loses to Hangman at BotB. Hanger won't hold the title long, possibly losing it as soon as Revolutiuon. 

Hangman beats Omega
Miro over Danielson
Allin beats MJF - Allin needs it more I think to set this as a long haul rivalry. 
Punk over Kingston
SuperElite over Christian/Jurassic Express
Lucha Brothers over FTR
Black/El Idolo over Cody/PAC - a RoH debut happens here to help heels win (Brody for Black or Bandito for El Idolo)
Britt over Tay
Inner Circle over ATT - Paige VanZant joins Inner Circle, signs AEW full time. Jericho has a big storyline happening here given how he booked himself on Wednesday.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459571449505669128
Referring to Eddie G not Eddie K.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459571449505669128
> Referring to Eddie G not Eddie K.


Or is he?


----------



## Aedubya

Lambert is getting bust open isn't he?


----------



## JBLGOAT

This is how I think they should book the world title going out. Hangman wins. Danielson wins. Omega demands a rematch clause. Omega screws hangman out of the belt during the rematch. Next big event danielson beats omega. Then big event after is danielson versus page.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JBLGOAT said:


> This is how I think they should book the world title going out. Hangman wins. Danielson wins. Omega demands a rematch clause. Omega screws hangman out of the belt during the rematch. Next big event danielson beats omega. Then big event after is danielson versus page.


for me

Hangman wins, his 3 year mountain is climbed and he’s happy finally

Miro wins

Miro destroys Hangman, sending him spiralling down with a new mountain to climb the next 2 years

i never want Hangman to keep the belt long


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

hope omega wins. i think it would generate a lot of heel heat. 

don't care about kingston punk, they shouldn't be taking up PPV time. 

bryan wins

jericho makes lambert tap out.


----------



## LacunaCoiled

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> hope omega wins. i think it would generate a lot of heel heat.
> 
> don't care about kingston punk, they shouldn't be taking up PPV time.
> 
> bryan wins
> 
> jericho makes lambert tap out.


Love your sig


----------



## rich110991

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> hope omega wins. i think it would generate a lot of heel heat.
> 
> *don't care about kingston punk, they shouldn't be taking up PPV time.*
> 
> bryan wins
> 
> jericho makes lambert tap out.


wtf lol


----------



## Erik.

Kenny Omegas twitter header since late 2019 has been an image of

Jericho - Moxley - Omega - Page

Potentially the four chronological AEW World champions.

Its been right infront of us the whole time


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Kenny Omegas twitter header since late 2019 has been an image of
> 
> Jericho - Moxley - Omega - Page
> 
> Potentially the four chronological AEW World champions.
> 
> Its been right infront of us the whole time


Did you see all the ‘Hangman shirt’ business?

He wore the same shirt in the contract signing as what he did during his and Kenny’s sit down interview as tag champs

And he wore the same shirt in the backstage Rampage segment with the Bucks, that he wore during their backstage segment a year ago where they threw a drink in his face and told him ‘he’s changed’ - the one with the broken mirror

fans are saying the message is - he has not changes, but clearly The Bucks have - as he is the same / but they dress wildly different

the Elite man….. their stories hit different


----------



## omaroo

Sadly this will be my first AEW ppv I wont be able to watch live. 

Absolutely gutted.

Those who will watch live hope you enjoy what will no doubt be a great show.


----------



## Prosper

Countdown to Full Gear added to OP for those who haven't seen it! Its incredible as always and should do the job as far as getting you hyped if you're not already.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Did you see all the ‘Hangman shirt’ business?
> 
> He wore the same shirt in the contract signing as what he did during his and Kenny’s sit down interview as tag champs
> 
> And he wore the same shirt in the backstage Rampage segment with the Bucks, that he wore during their backstage segment a year ago where they threw a drink in his face and told him ‘he’s changed’ - the one with the broken mirror
> 
> fans are saying the message is - he has not changes, but clearly The Bucks have - as he is the same / but they dress wildly different
> 
> the Elite man….. their stories hit different


Indeed.

They're brilliant at the little details.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Really looking forward to tonight. It’ll be the first time I’ve seen a PPV at a movie theater. Even managed to get 4 of my friends to join that don’t normally watch. Plus, to my surprise, it’s a sold out crowd.


----------



## Prosper

KingofKings1524 said:


> Really looking forward to tonight. It’ll be the first time I’ve seen a PPV at a movie theater. Even managed to get 4 of my friends to join that don’t normally watch. Plus, to my surprise, it’s a sold out crowd.


There's no way a card like this disappoints, so your friends should have a great time if they like wrestling in a general sense.


----------



## shandcraig

we watching sober or drinking ? lol i dont drink much but may have a good glass of tequila straight


----------



## KingofKings1524

Prosper said:


> There's no way a card like this disappoints, so your friends should have a great time if they like wrestling in a general sense.


We watch Dynamite or Rampage over here every couple of weeks when we get done at the bar and they all generally enjoy it. So with alcohol involved and a packed crowd I’m expecting a good time.


----------



## Tell it like it is

If you're an actual AEW fan and have the money, support them by buying the ppv. Don't be like someone in here that watches from a illegal stream


----------



## Mr316

shandcraig said:


> we watching sober or drinking ? lol i dont drink much but may have a good glass of tequila straight


Drinking beer with my homemade chicken wings.


----------



## shandcraig

Mr316 said:


> Drinking beer with my homemade chicken wings.



photos or it didnt happen


----------



## omaroo

Tell it like it is said:


> If you're an actual AEW fan and have the money, support them by buying the ppv. Don't be like someone in here that watches from a illegal stream


Im sure that person will come in any time in the next couple of hours to shit on AEW and say illegal stream is his preferred option.


----------



## Erik.

omaroo said:


> Im sure that person will come in any time in the next couple of hours to shit on AEW and say illegal stream is his preferred option.


Or then complain that a PPV they didnt even buy didn't meet their expectations that an illegal stream promised.


----------



## Oracle

PVZ going to be on the show?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Prosper said:


> There's no way a card like this disappoints, so your friends should have a great time if they like wrestling in a general sense.


Yup With the talent up and down this card - They'd have to intentionally sabotage themselves for this to NOT be, at least, a good show. Like doing a Finger Poke of Doom in the main event. And I don't think they'd do that!


----------



## Whoanma

Aedubya said:


> Lambert is getting bust open isn't he?


----------



## Mr316

Which match do you think should have blood tonight?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Which match do you think should have blood tonight?


Darby / MJF

Punk / Eddie


----------



## shandcraig

I think it's save to say aew is pretty good at ppvs. I don't think we have ever had shitty feedback other than maybe during covid which I don't count. From us proper aew community that is. Lol now I say that and tonight may be a..


----------



## Prosper

Mr316 said:


> Which match do you think should have blood tonight?


Punk/Eddie I think we'll see some color


----------



## Soul_Body

Got the blunts and the bbq. I'm ready for this show.


----------



## rich110991

Totally unrelated but does anyone know how I can get a live stream of CBS in the UK 😂 I need to watch the Adele show tomorrow 😭


----------



## Mr316

I looked back at the first two Full Gear events and man…they were weak compared to that card tonight.


----------



## Prosper

Lol MJF 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459592701117149190


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mr316 said:


> I looked back at the first two Full Gear events and man…they were weak compared to that card tonight.


New company still finding its feet. Amazing how much difference a year can make.


----------



## Prosper

Lol aww


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459570807957557248


----------



## RiverFenix

Which match opens the show - SuperKliq vs Christian/JB/Luchasaurus?

Get crowd pop and sing along with known big names but it's falls count anywhere. You need to have all the action in the ring to kick things off. 

SuperKilq vs JE & Christian
Darby vs MJF
Inner Circle vs ATT
Punk vs Kingston
Women's Title Match
Black/El Idolo vs Cody/PAC
Danielson vs Miro
Tag Title match
Hangman vs Omega


----------



## Chan Hung

omaroo said:


> Still good number.
> 
> But strange the PPV wasnt a sell out weeks ago as has always been the case previously.


Interesting, isn't it? This ppv falls on a Saturday. Historically, and rationally, it should be close to sold out. They are not putting in as much effort on their weekly shows and are still taking their base for granted , thinking they will receive automatic ppv buys from them. Eventually that mentality will backfire. AEW is awful of producing great go home shows. Instead, they have long matches with lower-tier guys instead of putting on their big guns. With so much talent, why even risk it? Rather, they prefer to dilute their show with lesser known people, and their downfall of ratings is a result. Take Rampage, they just received one of their lowest ratings and right before a ppv. The rating indicates they've killed off casuals and are now turning off their base. It's a matter of time before trouble happens, unless they can get back to what got them over 1 million people and that is producing better TV, put more serious effort in using their better known talents and keep the lower tier job guys on Dark.


----------



## Stellar

So hyped for the PPV! Hurry up and get here already.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Mr316 said:


> I looked back at the first two Full Gear events and man…they were weak compared to that card tonight.


The first one happened in my home town so I went to it last minute and was an awesome night. I must admit this card is far far superior.


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> Interesting, isn't it? This ppv falls on a Saturday. Historically, and rationally, it should be close to sold out. They are not putting in as much effort on their weekly shows and are still taking their base for granted , thinking they will receive automatic ppv buys from them. Eventually that mentality will backfire. AEW is awful of producing great go home shows. Instead, they have long matches with lower-tier guys instead of putting on their big guns. With so much talent, why even risk it? Rather, they prefer to dilute their show with lesser known people, and their downfall of ratings is a result. Take Rampage, they just received one of their lowest ratings and right before a ppv. The rating indicates they've killed off casuals and are now turning off their base. It's a matter of time before trouble happens, unless they can get back to what got them over 1 million people and that is producing better TV, put more serious effort in using their better known talents and keep the lower tier job guys on Dark.



Watch out there is a few people in here not excepting critisim


----------



## shandcraig

Lol mjf keeping his heelish ways on the streets


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Interesting, isn't it? This ppv falls on a Saturday. Historically, and rationally, it should be close to sold out. They are not putting in as much effort on their weekly shows and are still taking their base for granted , thinking they will receive automatic ppv buys from them. Eventually that mentality will backfire. AEW is awful of producing great go home shows. Instead, they have long matches with lower-tier guys instead of putting on their big guns. With so much talent, why even risk it? Rather, they prefer to dilute their show with lesser known people, and their downfall of ratings is a result. Take Rampage, they just received one of their lowest ratings and right before a ppv. The rating indicates they've killed off casuals and are now turning off their base. It's a matter of time before trouble happens, unless they can get back to what got them over 1 million people and that is producing better TV, put more serious effort in using their better known talents and keep the lower tier job guys on Dark.


They've done no different in this build than they have in many of their previously sold out PPV events though. 

In fact, this has probably been one of their best ever PPV builds.

So I am not entirely sure you or anyone really knows the true reason. Though if I was to hazard a guess, it'd be either a Covid spike or Minneapolis just being a weak market for AEW (which can hopefully change with a great PPV)


----------



## Mr316

New stage for Full Gear! Looks great!


----------



## Gn1212

RiverFenix said:


> Which match opens the show - SuperKliq vs Christian/JB/Luchasaurus?
> 
> Get crowd pop and sing along with known big names but it's falls count anywhere. You need to have all the action in the ring to kick things off.
> 
> SuperKilq vs JE & Christian
> Darby vs MJF
> Inner Circle vs ATT
> Punk vs Kingston
> Women's Title Match
> Black/El Idolo vs Cody/PAC
> Danielson vs Miro
> Tag Title match
> Hangman vs Omega



SuperKilq vs Jurassic Express & Christian
Cody/PAC vs Malakai/Andrade
Inner Circle vs American Top Team.
Bryan vs Miro
Men's World Tag Title match
Darby vs MJF
CM Punk vs Eddie
Women's World Title Match
Men's World Title Match


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> New stage for Full Gear! Looks great!


Love the big video wall - reminds me of Revolution 2020 which was my favourite AEW stage.


----------



## Gn1212

Erik. said:


> They've done no different in this build than they have in many of their previously sold out PPV events though.
> 
> In fact, this has probably been one of their best ever PPV builds.
> 
> So I am not entirely sure you or anyone really knows the true reason.


AEW has struggled in November in the past 2 years as well. Meltzer mentioned in the past that it's considerably their worst drawing month.
I guess NJPW's Battle of the Valley being on the same day didn't help them either.

I think the stadium will still be fairly full and they will be loud so it shouldn't be a worry.


----------



## Mr316

Who opens the PPV? My guess would be Super Kliq.


----------



## shandcraig

Mr316 said:


> New stage for Full Gear! Looks great!



cant find a single photo of the full thing. so many people talking photos of half the set.lol like whats the point.


----------



## Whoanma

shandcraig said:


> Lol mjf keeping his heelish ways on the streets


MJF really gets what being a true heel is, it’s quite remarkable and he totally deserves the praise.


----------



## Gn1212

Mr316 said:


> Who opens the PPV? My guess would be Super Kliq.


I posted the match order above.


----------



## Mr316

Gn1212 said:


> I posted the match order above.


I doubt they open the show with three multi man matches.


----------



## Gn1212

Mr316 said:


> I doubt they open the show with three multi man matches.


Agreed, I hope they make the switch with MJF and Darby.


----------



## rich110991

I’m excited for MJF vs Darby! Seems to be a bit under the radar.


----------



## shandcraig

rich110991 said:


> I’m excited for MJF vs Darby! Seems to be a bit under the radar.



Feud should have been way longer built. These 2 is such a under rated story


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

While we wait, here is some Paige


__
http://instagr.am/p/CWBvSdQP2cf/


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> While we wait, here is some Paige
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CWBvSdQP2cf/


----------



## Geeee

Is Paige gonna be on the show tonight? She wasn't on Dynamite.


----------



## Whoanma

Geeee said:


> Is Paige gonna be on the show tonight? She wasn't on Dynamite.


Probably with Lambert and co.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


There was a "Paige" ref in WWE too. Not the first time that name has been in a threeway.


----------



## A PG Attitude

PPV purchased, I could have watched it for free but its a good product and I want to support them. Lets go Hangman!


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Watch out there is a few people in here not excepting critisim


It's fair criticism if it's based on facts though. I'm referring to the ratings decrease and the non-sold out show. But you are right. I've said plenty of good things about AEW but when they are lackluster or do some really poor quality, they do deserve to get shit on, it's about improving product for customers so that they can pick up business and boost total viewers.


----------



## Geeee

A PG Attitude said:


> PPV purchased, I could have watched it for free but its a good product and I want to support them. Lets go Hangman!


I feel like watching for free always has problems


----------



## A PG Attitude

shandcraig said:


> we watching sober or drinking ? lol i dont drink much but may have a good glass of tequila straight


Drank too much last night so just ordering a pizza for this one.


----------



## Chan Hung

Geeee said:


> I feel like watching for free always has problems


It does. Either laggy or it stops when something good ironically goes down


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm on the fence about this show. The matchups look pretty good but not sure about buying.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'm a little underwhelmed with the build to this compared to everybody else but I'm hoping they put on at least a decent show. 

I'm hoping the stream I have doesn't buffer too much today or cut out often, had a few issues over the last few WWE PPVs.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## 3venflow

The set:


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Bucks and Adam Cole calling anyone "pencil neck"


----------



## 3venflow

The buy-in live:


----------



## Martyn

Just ordered the show. Hope it's a good one!


----------



## Prosper

Its Thunder Rosa time baby


----------



## shandcraig

Nice to see they added more steel to the stage. Always classic when they do that compared to mostly screens


Chan Hung said:


> It's fair criticism if it's based on facts though. I'm referring to the ratings decrease and the non-sold out show. But you are right. I've said plenty of good things about AEW but when they are lackluster or do some really poor quality, they do deserve to get shit on, it's about improving product for customers so that they can pick up business and boost total viewers.


its a super scary mentality and ive only seen someone in person be like this. They act like nothing is wrong about everything. I cant imagine what the wwe section is like. I've never touched it but likely full of defenders. you and i have been elite since the beginning and we driving this ship to the moon.


----------



## Prosper

Anyone else's BRLive stream in low quality?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Prosper

Everyone trying to recruit Dante Martin. Acclaimed, Sydal, Lio, Team Taz.


----------



## 3venflow

Now it's The Acclaimed's turn to try and recruit Dante.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


When they start


----------



## Tell it like it is

I got my pizza ready and I'm ready to go. Enjoy the show to all the actual AEW fans in this board.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Damn.
"Team Taz ain't got no plus - only guys on TV less than us."


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## MrMeeseeks

I feel bad for Dantes brother kid is destined for solo stardom his brother probably gonna be left behind


----------



## Stellar

Dante Martin is so athletically gifted. Nearly every time that he is in the ring he does something that gets me to go "Wow". The way he just easily flies around the ropes without much effort.


----------



## Prosper

MrMeeseeks said:


> I feel bad for Dantes brother kid is destined for solo stardom his brother probably gonna be left behind


Yeah its not looking good lol Dante is starting to blow up


----------



## Trophies

Whoa a special-ish stage for the show.


----------



## Prosper

Loving this Full Gear set


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Prosper

THUNDER ROSA 😱


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Go Thunder


----------



## A PG Attitude

Tell it like it is said:


> I got my pizza ready and I'm ready to go. Enjoy the show to all the actual AEW fans in this board.


I was just about to order mine but my pizza place has closed early. KFC bucket en route.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## FrankenTodd

A PG Attitude said:


> I was just about to order mine but my pizza place has closed early. KFC bucket en route.


That oughta be illegal for a pizza place to close early on Saturday night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tell it like it is

He's probably dropping the title today so here's to a last hurrah to one Kenny Omega.


----------



## 3venflow

This buy-in match is better than most of the women's matches we see on Dynamite and Rampage.

Serena Deeb watching at ringside.


----------



## Trophies

Camera is getting all the right shots on Hayter lol


----------



## Prosper

I like that this Shida/Deeb feud is still going. Been really enjoyable so far.


----------



## Tell it like it is

A PG Attitude said:


> I was just about to order mine but my pizza place has closed early. KFC bucket en route.


It was either that or wingstop. I was craving pizza at the end


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Vickie's voice


----------



## Trophies

I feel the most predictable winner tonight is Britt? I didn't even know Tay Conti was getting a title shot until this week lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This theater is out of hot dogs! I'm already pissed off 😡.*


----------



## 3venflow

Hayter's back bumps when taking dives are insane and cool.


----------



## kyledriver

Let's fucking goooooooooo, I got my girl here, and infinite amount of weed and some beers and Jamison. Let's have a good night of wrestling YALLLLLLLLLLLL

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 111644
> 
> 
> I will try Boss! We all know @Prosper Rosa loves to take the unfair advantage during matches, I mean did you see Dynamite? I wasn't even looking at Prosper I was just trying to catch my breath, and then BAM! I didn't even have a chance.
> 
> #SneakyProsperRosa #UnfairProsperRosa #ProsperRosaneedshelpfromTayAnna


*You got hit with another cross body outside the ring 😭*


----------



## 3venflow

That was a really good buy-in, probably best AEW women's match of late except for Shida vs. Serena.


----------



## Trophies

Shida and Rosa getting some wins back.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

kyledriver said:


> Let's fucking goooooooooo, I got my girl here, and infinite amount of weed and some beers and Jamison. Let's have a good night of wrestling YALLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Enjoy


----------



## Oracle

Interesting makes me think Jamie and Nyla are winning in TBS now thought they would give the heels the win here.


----------



## Prosper

Really good match, all 4 ladies brought it


----------



## Trophies

Trent? coming back


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I hope OC picks Okada.*


----------



## 3venflow

Butcher & Blade vs. OC and a CHAOS member announced for Dynamite. Wrestler tba during Full Gear. *OKADA*. Could also be Ishii I guess.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Serena Deeb looked like Sherri


----------



## Oracle

As if they are going to put fucking Okada with OC seriously some of you people use your brain.


----------



## 3venflow

Apparently, MJF vs. Darby opens.


----------



## Prosper

I wouldn’t bring Okada in that way personally so hopefully it’s someone else from the stable. Okada’s debut should be bigger than a tag match with OC.


----------



## Prosper

Wow surprised that’s opening


----------



## Jman55

3venflow said:


> Butcher & Blade vs. OC and a CHAOS member announced for Dynamite. Wrestler tba during Full Gear. *OKADA*. Could also be Ishii I guess.


Seemed with the dog reference with Ishii being "the stone pitbull" he was the most likely person to be referred to here


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459388086614380547


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

I know AEW still considered an upstart but they don't have to live in 1999 charging $50 for a PPV lol I still paid tho


----------



## Prince Devitt

The Legit DMD said:


> *I hope OC picks Okada.*


Save Okada for something bigger, Ishii would be a cool choice though


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## the_hound

kyledriver said:


> Let's fucking goooooooooo, I got my girl here, and infinite amount of weed and some beers and Jamison. Let's have a good night of wrestling YALLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


does your girl look like paige because apparently every aew fans girlfriends look like paige......


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Trophies said:


> I know AEW still considered an upstart but they don't have to live in 1999 charging $50 for a PPV lol I still paid tho


It's because they know their audience is hardcore enough to spend so much money on a PPV, I don't agree but it's good business. I'd never spend that much on a PPV though


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

ppv opens with fans shouting Eddie. This man has been over since he debuted but hasnt had good long feuds much yet


----------



## kyledriver

What a fucjing douche[emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Time to go already lit chicken frying up


----------



## Geeee

Little bit of a Macho Man homage? I guess MJF doesn't hate everyone


----------



## kyledriver

the_hound said:


> does your girl look like paige because apparently every aew fans girlfriends look like paige......


Fuck I wish lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

lol that fucking robe makes me wanna puke, good move MJF !


----------



## 3venflow

shandcraig said:


> ppv opens with fans shouting Eddie. This man has been over since he debuted but hasnt had good long feuds much yet


I think it's for Eddie Guerrero. He died 16 years ago today.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Wow there's actually a couple of women in the crowd for once, that's a change.


----------



## FrankenTodd

IT’S STING!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Was Jimmy Uso driving?


----------



## Chan Hung

Well i'll be skipping this ppv. Not buying but will tune in and see the reactions, etc here. Maybe get a free stream someplace lmfao


----------



## Jbardo37

Should be a good opener this.


----------



## Bosnian21

My stream’s been horrible so far. Anyone else experiencing a poor a stream from Bleacher Report?


----------



## Derek30

Hahahaha green shirt guy lives on I see.


----------



## Trophies

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Was Jimmy Uso driving?


well damn lol


----------



## Geeee

Darby's facepaint looks like it took a long time.

Also, MJF getting positive chants?


----------



## shandcraig

sick face paint


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Let's fucking go MJF, kick this fucker's ass


----------



## Trophies

Darby and MJF doing some flashdance shit lol


----------



## NXT Only

This is art


----------



## 3venflow

LOVE the chain wrestling.


----------



## FrankenTodd

3venflow said:


> I think it's for Eddie Guerrero. He died 16 years ago today.


And the irony is he died in Minnesota 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

These 2 have chemistry


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ok this pin spot is a little bit cringy.


----------



## shandcraig

see this reminds me of the old wcw style more with more story and technique. less fest


----------



## A PG Attitude

Geeee said:


> I feel like watching for free always has problems


Fite have taken my money and not provided the PPV. So I'm currently left with no choice but to go the illegal route.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Oh they came to WRESTLE wrestle. *


----------



## PavelGaborik

Excellent start.


----------



## ElTerrible

That was RVD vs. Jerry Lynn opening sequence flawless chemistry. Wow.


----------



## Chris22

MJF is literally the future!


----------



## Stellar

Good match between MJF and Darby so far.


----------



## Sad Panda

ElTerrible said:


> That was RVD vs. Jerry Lynn opening sequence flawless chemistry. Wow.


Was just about to post that! Well done.


----------



## Derek30

Oh, you knew that miss was happening.


----------



## DRose1994

Great start. Love the pace and the action thus far. 
Sidebar: I hate that front flip nip up that EVERYONE does now. It’s so overdone.


----------



## Good Bunny

JR seems uppity tonight lol


----------



## ElTerrible

God Darby is sick.


----------



## Derek30

This is some good shit


----------



## 3venflow

I also remember Malenko and Eddie G doing this sort of chain wrestling. Could've been a tribute to Eddie.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459690536583892995


----------



## shandcraig

Chris22 said:


> MJF is literally the future!



no hes now just like all these other guys driving aew up and continue to have the most chants from fans. aew needs to utlize all of them to the max


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

"You love it fat boy"

Samoa Joe at ringside


----------



## ProjectGargano

MJF is so underrated in the ring


----------



## CovidFan

3venflow said:


> I also remember Malenko and Eddie G doing this sort of chain wrestling. Could've been a tribute to Eddie.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459690536583892995


"I hate you. You should've died with your uncle. Oh, but let's do some choreographed bullshit instead of fight because we're idiots when it comes to telling a story." - MJF


----------



## Stellar

The way that MJF is over powering Darby.....


----------



## Good Bunny

Kinda irksome when fans cheer for one of the best heels.


----------



## RoganJosh

Chan Hung said:


> Well i'll be skipping this ppv. Not buying but will tune in and see the reactions, etc here. Maybe get a free stream someplace lmfao


Don't be so tight, it's only 15 quid. Less than a takeaway meal for two.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Darby has the best outside dive in the business. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459690732277563395*


----------



## Sad Panda

Holy shit.. that power bomb back breaker was sick.


----------



## Trophies

Maybe MJF should stop using his leg as a weapon...those must hurt


----------



## Stellar

The Legit DMD said:


> *Darby has the best outside dive in the business.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459690732277563395*


It seems more like a missile than a dive from how fast he is moving through the ropes. lol


----------



## 3venflow

This match rules.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Solid match so far, nothing to complain about outside of that choreographed pin spot.


----------



## Geeee

damn! some brutal powerbombs in this one


----------



## Trophies

The hell...Darby's neck didn't look right damn


----------



## Stellar

Holy crap this match is full of action...


----------



## 3venflow

Injured back vs injured knee. When MJF said in the build up that Darby needs stunts I knew they'd put on a wrestling clinic.


----------



## Good Bunny

BY GOD HES HROKEN IN HALFF


----------



## MrMeeseeks

These 2 have amazing chemistry


----------



## Sad Panda

This match is a fucking BANGER


----------



## Trophies

THE HARDEST PART OF THE RING BAH GAWD


----------



## Jbardo37

Really good stuff here.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Darby should be dead.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This looked so painful 😬

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459692473974870022*


----------



## ProjectGargano

Omfg what a match


----------



## Chan Hung

That piledriver was dangerous as fuck! 

I know the gimmick is supposed to be Darby 'wrestling'. Id like to see Moxley try to do that LMFAO


----------



## Trophies

That fucking roll lmao


----------



## 3venflow

Two young guys showing here that the new generation can work a match rich in story and psychology.


----------



## ElTerrible

If there ever was a legit double countout moment in wrestling history that was it.


----------



## NXT Only

This is amazing


----------



## Sad Panda

This is unreal


----------



## Trophies

Cardio workout for the ref.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Christ more pin spots.....cringe as fuck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459693684643876865


----------



## RapShepard

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Christ more pin spots.....cringe as fuck.


The roll was funny tho


----------



## DRose1994

My stream went out for a second. Why was everyone standing and clapping? Just at the rolling around pin spot?


----------



## ProjectGargano

This is a classic


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RapShepard said:


> The roll was funny tho


Wasn't a fan personally.


----------



## Trophies

Here comes fuckery?


----------



## Chan Hung

Can MJF afford this loss?


----------



## FrankenTodd

Yesssssssssssesssss Sting!!!!!!!! Tear that ass up Sting!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

3venflow said:


> Two young guys showing here that the new generation can work a match rich in story and psychology.


and gymnastics........


----------



## Good Bunny

DRose1994 said:


> My stream went out for a second. Why was everyone standing and clapping? Just at the rolling around pin spot?


Followed by a code red and one helluva kick out


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is outstanding.


----------



## Irish Jet

Horrible camera work. Should have seen them coming in before Sting attacked.


----------



## 3venflow

Sting saving the match from unnecessary overbooking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459694276208578560


----------



## shandcraig

wtf i just noticed the stage ramp goes right to the ring and under it lol weird


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh I hate this chant


----------



## Randy Lahey

The near fall spots with the dueling inside cradles was awesome.

These guys getting the crowd to pop for basic wrestling is awesome


----------



## Sad Panda

What a heel MJF is… what a match


----------



## Trophies

Hey MJF was technically right lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

Great match. The right winner. Get this man in the main event.


----------



## 3venflow

HAHAHA, I LOVE MJF.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

... I don't think either of Darby's shoulders were on the mat.

Edit: That and some silly shit they did during the match aside, this was excellent. Loved the selling from both guys and they put on a hell of an opener. Well done to both.


----------



## epfou1

Great match and great finish


----------



## Art Vandaley

Sick opener.


----------



## Chan Hung

Great fucking match. MJF Wins, good shit!


----------



## Oracle

Am i the only one thats getting bored of the ring ending. 

its been done to death zzzzzz great match shit ending


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol MJF using tricks to win. Good finish.


----------



## RapShepard

#BadNewsSanta said:


> ... I don't think either of Darby's shoulders were on the mat.


They weren't lol, but whatever


----------



## ElTerrible




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Solid match to open the show but goddamn some of those spots were annoying as hell.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Awesome match. Imagine these guys in 5 years time in the main event. 4.25/5


----------



## Chan Hung

I think Darby can afford the loss more than MJF.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good move MJF.


----------



## Chan Hung

Who will MJF feud with next?


----------



## Chris22

The right guy won!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cut some of the silly shit out and that's a MOTY candidate.


----------



## Geeee

Was that Enzo sitting with Team Taz?


----------



## elo

MJF becoming champ in 2022....no doubt about it now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 I need a clip of Sting beating those dudes with the bat and chair.*


----------



## CovidFan

#BadNewsSanta said:


> ... I don't think either of Darby's shoulders were on the mat.
> 
> Edit: That and some silly shit they did during the match aside, this was excellent. Loved the selling from both guys and they put on a hell of an opener. Well done to both.


My thoughts as well. Way over delivered.


----------



## Trophies

No time to catch your breath!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Great opener.

MJF is easily the best talent in Wrestling today.


----------



## Good Bunny

Parts of it looked phony but I haven’t watched wrestling in so long that I’m cool with spotfests


----------



## Jbardo37

A 4 star opener there, great start!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

FTR"s music rocks.


----------



## Randy Lahey

If MJF-Darby go again, they’ll do a no Dq match. MJF winning the wrestling match. Darby will go over in a hardcore match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Alright_Mate said:


> Great opener.
> 
> MJF is easily the best talent in Wrestling today.


He's better than us and we know it


----------



## Chris22

MJF will be the one to take the AEW Championship from Hangman Adam Page.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Great opener happy MJF won.


----------



## Stormbringer

What a damned match!

MJF the bastard! Darby should have cracked him with skateboard!


----------



## Fallfarc

Brilliant opening match, those two will have many more classics in the future too


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chris22 said:


> MJF will be the one to take the AEW Championship from Hangman Adam Page.


I seriously think he could bury Punk on the mic once they feud.


----------



## Chan Hung

Chris22 said:


> MJF will be the one to take the AEW Championship from Hangman Adam Page.


Would be good. Then have MJF vs CM Punk


----------



## 3venflow

Lucha Bros get another banger entrance.


----------



## Trophies

Interesting entrance.


----------



## Geeee

Get up get up get up drop the bombshell


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jbardo37 said:


> A 4 star opener there, great start!


I'd give it better than a 4.0 personally. 

That was outstanding


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cut some of the silly shit out and that's a MOTY candidate.


Agreed. There was a lot of awesome stuff there that could've made it a classic. I really liked the chain wrestling/back and fourth early on but then it got a bit silly by the end of it. Same thing with the rolling around the ring, could've done without that. Oh, and the tombstone spot. I detest the tombstone being used as just another move (and it's not just these two), but it's especially the case when it's done on "the hardest part of the ring". Darby should've been stretchered out after that. I only (sorta) buy it because at least they've always told the story well of Darby's resilience.

When the match peaked, it was some of the best work I've seen this year in wrestling. It's low points and issues were too glaring to me though to call it a classic or anything like that. Still, was definitely a strong opener and I liked the finish as well (besides Darby's shoulders not being on the mat).


----------



## KingofKings1524

Yep, the theater experience is fucking cool. That match got everyone going.


----------



## 3venflow

Dragon Lee and Bandido to show up here would make my day.


----------



## shandcraig

this should be an interesting match


----------



## Stormbringer

I was hoping I could run and get food. But nope, here come the tag champs


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Lucha Bros are fantastic, no doubt this'll be good.


----------



## 3venflow

This card is so damn deep. I pray the fans aren't burned out by main event time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Darby vs MJF gets 4.5 stars from me. It's gonna be hard to top that.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Darby vs MJF was 3 stars for me, good match but the silly spots really brought it down.


----------



## ProjectGargano

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Darby vs MJF was 3 stars for me, good match but the silly spots really brought it down.


Lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'd give the opener 3 and 3/4 - 4 stars myself.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ProjectGargano said:


> Lmao


Not high enough for you?


----------



## ProjectGargano

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Not high enough for you?


I would give 4,5 stars...


----------



## DRose1994

Not a bad match so far. Some of Lucha Bro’s stuff is a little over the top for me and the ref is being buried pretty good here, but otherwise I’m enjoying it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ProjectGargano said:


> I would give 4,5 stars...


Fair enough dude, just difference of opinion at the end of the day.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Isn't their 9 matches on this? This is easily going past 12.


----------



## 3venflow

I agree with this dude.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459695760799272963


----------



## Stormbringer

Dax is covered in tape, braces and pads. Is he that fragile?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Only thing they can tweak with the tag matches is having less 4 men in the ring spots. They lose part of their psychology, like someone struggling to tag for example.


----------



## 3venflow

Not easy to follow that opener but these teams are doing a damn fine job.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This match isn't doing much for me. Seems fine, but it's always tough to follow a strong opener.


----------



## NXT Only

Two bangers to start the night


----------



## 3venflow

OMG, what a near fall


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Thought it was over.


----------



## Stormbringer

Maximum-ish Amplitude!


----------



## 3venflow

That whole tribute to Eddie sequence was fucking perfect.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lol Dax


----------



## Geeee

Penta can nail extremely complex sequences of maneuvers but can't do a decent suplex


----------



## Stormbringer

We will NEVER forget Eddie Guerrero!


----------



## DRose1994

Dante Martin vs Rey Fenix, idk who impresses me more with the aerial acrobatics.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

EDDIE EDDIE EDDIE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Fenix did the D'Lo Brown Frogsplash, not Eddie's.*


----------



## Oracle

Frogsplash should have been the finish


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I liked the triple suplex sequence into frog splash/near fall... but otherwise this match is dragging at this point.


----------



## shandcraig

great story telling so far with both matches


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I mentioned her voice earlier, but she must be emotional hearing these chants


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459548115225227266


----------



## The XL 2

All elite near falls


----------



## Irish Jet

Is this a tornado tag match or wtf


----------



## Oracle

Ok getting stupid now


----------



## 3venflow

The old switcheroo.

Lol it backfired hard on FTR.


----------



## Oracle

Yikes ending was a fucking mess


----------



## Trophies

FTR magic...but not really.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Went too long to the point the finish was a fart in church.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

WTF was that?

That match was weak.


----------



## Jbardo37

Bryan v Miro, here we fn go!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Good match, went on a little too long though.


----------



## 3venflow

Jesus, Miro vs AmDrag now. Wonder where they'll place the two street fights.


----------



## Geeee

I didn't really understand that finish. I guess it gives FTR an opening to bitch that they weren't beaten


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good! Miro/Bryan getting done now. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Trophies

Miro will crush your god.


----------



## Irish Jet

Shocked this match is so early.

The tag match went too long and was a mess by the end.


----------



## Alright_Mate

That match really didn’t need the last five minutes.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Well that was utter shit. Completely no sell moves that would kill a human if they were real, wrestlers coming in doing finishers, FTR put on masks seemingly for no reason.


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> I didn't really understand that finish. I guess it gives FTR an opening to bitch that they weren't beaten


They're wrestling again at Triplemania Regia for the AAA belts. Wonder if AEW will acknowledge it though.


----------



## Fallfarc

Good match, stupid ending, why did he put on a mask


----------



## Stormbringer

#BadNewsSanta said:


> WTF was that?


Get over yourself. Take a snack break, smoke break, do something other than repeatedly blubber.


----------



## Bosnian21

I love Miro.


----------



## Chris22

I kinda figured Lucha Bros would win.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Miro


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ALRIGHT LET'S FUCKING GO!!! KICK HIS FUCKING ASS MIRO!! TAKE YOUR PLACE AS GOD'S CHAMPION.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Stormbringer said:


> Get over yourself. Take a snack break, smoke break, do something over than repeatedly blubber.


Salty much?


----------



## Jbardo37

The tag was good but yeah a little too long and a crappy finish.


----------



## Good Bunny

I thought the ref would’ve saw it was the illegal man and either stop the count or redo the match

Oh well. They fight again at triple mania


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Definitely should have had the Eddie spot end the match still a good match that went a lil too long


----------



## DRose1994

FTR/Lucha match went too long, had too many obvious spots that took you out of it, and the finish was confusing. Not to mention the typical carnage in the ring at all times. Bleh, I was with them to a certain point but yeah, wasn’t my cup of tea


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TheFiend666

Sucks Miro gonna have another loss


----------



## Nothing Finer

When you have wrestlers constantly kick out of amazing finishers you make it absolutely pointless for the crowd to bother watching. The outcome has nothing to do with the story being told, it's just going to finish at a random point. Who books this shit?


----------



## ElTerrible

This card lol. Casually throwing Bryan vs. Miro out there as the 3rd match.


----------



## Trophies

That's a big ass tape job on Miro


----------



## Randy Lahey

If Bryan wins this, I could see Omega going over Page. 

Bryan vs Omega II for the world title would do record PPV buys


----------



## 3venflow

Other than Lesnar, Miro is the scariest looking dude in wrestling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Darby and MJF set the bar on the roof. Good luck to Bryan and Miro.*


----------



## ElTerrible

Trophies said:


> That's a big ass tape job on Miro


 Maybe the reason they go third, maybe it will be pretty short match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Miro strapped up like an injured tennis player


----------



## Chris22

TheFiend666 said:


> Sucks Miro gonna have another loss


He wasn't even supposed to be in the final.


----------



## Stormbringer

ElTerrible said:


> This card lol. Casually throwing Bryan vs. Miro out there as the 3rd match.


You have 3 or so hours, kind of build to each title match.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

TheFiend666 said:


> Sucks Miro gonna have another loss


I highly doubt Hangmans first feud after winning the belt will be Danielson makes no sense


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Miro vs Danielson will be match of the night, you're not gonna get close to it.


----------



## Good Bunny

That one asshole chanting boring is distracting me. I can’t get him out of my head!


----------



## Chris22

MrMeeseeks said:


> I highly doubt Hangmans first feud after winning the belt will be Danielson makes no sense


If Miro wins does that mean that the plan was for Mox to originally win?


----------



## Stormbringer

3venflow said:


> Other than Lesnar, Miro is the scariest looking dude in wrestling.


Braun? Lashley?


----------



## Good Bunny

MrMeeseeks said:


> I highly doubt Hangmans first feud after winning the belt will be Danielson makes no sense


I think Danielson puts him over. Basically a respect match between faces.

Bryan also said he’s not here to be a nice guy like Punk. He’s here to kick people’s heads in. But I don’t think that means he’s turning heel soon


----------



## DRose1994

Is it me, or Tony and JR have been having a little attitude with one another on this show?


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chris22 said:


> If Miro wins does that mean that the plan was for Mox to originally win?


I think Mox was supposed to turn heel on Bryan and win the tournament


----------



## Trophies

JR "the slowest 10 count ever" lol


----------



## Jbardo37

Daniel Bryan again, ffs JR!


----------



## 3venflow

Jesus Christ, his name is BRYAN DANIELSON. JR was doing this on Dynamite too.


----------



## Gn1212

Crowd is naturally tired. Well, that's what you get for following those 2 matches. Hopefully Bryan and Miro get the crowd going again at some point.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Good Bunny said:


> I think Danielson puts him over. Basically a respect match between faces.
> 
> Bryan also said he’s not here to be a nice guy like Punk. He’s here to kick people’s heads in. But I don’t think that means he’s turning heel soon


I think it makes more sense for miro yo win then put Kenny right into a program with Bryan if he's not looking to take time off


----------



## imperfecto

So Darby doesn't kick out after a ring but Fenix kicks out after a belt in the head


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Someone must have yelled to JR there


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Lol JR complaining about the ref 🤣


----------



## Alright_Mate

JR having a shocker on commentary


----------



## imperfecto

How badly the matches were set, horrible


----------



## Stormbringer

3venflow said:


> Jesus Christ, his name is BRYAN DANIELSON. JR was doing this on Dynamite too.


You guys act like he wasn't Daniel Bryan for over a DECADE at the highest levels of the business


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Miro and Bryan doing really good work. A bit slow, but really good offense and bumping from Miro and Bryan respectively.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I missed the finish to the tag match, I fell asleep. Sorry just got home from the gym I'm actually tired nothing to do with the match


----------



## Geeee

One thing I like about Miro is how he's always fighting back. Like even though he was getting beat up by Bryan, he still got a shove in there.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

It's funny Miro taunting, as these 2 got the most chants in WWE with the "Yes" and "Rusev Day" ones


----------



## 3venflow

Stormbringer said:


> You guys act like he wasn't Daniel Bryan for over a DECADE at the highest levels of the business


JR is a highly paid professional and should use the correct names. Bryan Danielson is his real name too. No other lead guy botches names like he does. It's not an isolated event either.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Dueling “let’s go miro” “Miro sucks” chants lol


----------



## imperfecto

a match with two superstars made by WWE


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Please for the love of God put Miro over


----------



## Geeee

that was a cool slam out of the kneebar but I think Bryan landed on Miro's face


----------



## Stormbringer

Hope CJ Perry shows up as Miro's goddess to give him the win!


----------



## Randy Lahey

3venflow said:


> JR is a highly paid professional and should use the correct names. Bryan Danielson is his real name too. No other lead guy botches names like he does. It's not an isolated event either.


they honestly need to get rid of JR permanently and put Taz or Callis in there for him. Callis preferably


----------



## Gn1212

Stormbringer said:


> Hope CJ Perry shows up as Miro's goddess to give him the win!


Storyline wise, it would only make sense for her to show up after he wins.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Some of these matches need their time cut. Wouldn't hurt to sprinkle in a sprint here and there. Crowd is already tired.


----------



## DRose1994

3venflow said:


> JR is a highly paid professional and should use the correct names. Bryan Danielson is his real name too. No other lead guy botches names like he does. It's not an isolated event either.


Eh. It’s funny when he does it, but let’s be serious — he was Daniel Bryan for what, 10+ years? His claim to fame was as Daniel Bryan. Fans everywhere know him as that first also. Not saying it’s okay, but it is what it is. I’m not crying about it. Same with calling Paul Wight, Big show.


----------



## The XL 2

Bryan isn't big enough to be physically credible vs Miro with his physical style. Would have made an awesome cruiserweight back in the day though.


----------



## Good Bunny

MrMeeseeks said:


> I think it makes more sense for miro yo win then put Kenny right into a program with Bryan if he's not looking to take time off


That’s definitely a good program. I’m thinking Bryan wins to swerve fans into thinking Kenny retains, and maybe even Kenny interferes in Page/Bryan’s match to set up a triple threat

But to be honest I’m also cheating because of rumors of who may turn up in aew. And it’s a match for Kenny that doesn’t require Omega being champion, while also being significant enough for a ppv card.


----------



## ProjectGargano

yLove said:


> a match with two superstars made by WWE
> 
> View attachment 111704


Glad they let them go


----------



## 3venflow

Stomps to Miro's glass neck. Sickkkkk.


----------



## Gn1212

If AEW is serious about Miro then they give him the W tonight. Bryan can work with Kenny after this to get any of the momentum he loses.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I understand people get annoyed at JR flubbing lines but it's JR for Christ sake, you don't get rid of him. JR and Schiavone have great chemistry, if anyone needs to go it's Excalibur, dude sucks in every way, replace him with Taz.


----------



## 3venflow

This match also fucking rules.


----------



## Stormbringer

I know WWE refuses to say choke, but it's a Triangle CHOKE! Say choke.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I fucking love Miro


----------



## FrankenTodd

When Miro is announced from where he hails, keep it at “from Bulgaria” and don’t add “now resides in Tennessee.” That diminishes the bad guy part. It’s like announcing the Undertaker now resides in Wisconsin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I understand people get annoyed at JR flubbing lines but it's JR for Christ sake, you don't get rid of him. JR and Schiavone have great chemistry, if anyone needs to go it's Excalibur, dude sucks in every way, replace him with Taz.


Exactly. It's in AEW's best interests to hang on JR for the time being. He's the voice of pro wrestling.
Once AEW builds their brand a bit more then they can move on to someone else.


----------



## The XL 2

Wrong man went over. AEW has absolutely no idea how to book monster heels.


----------



## Stormbringer

MIRO IS A FUCKING TITAN!!!!


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Great match.


----------



## 3venflow

Miro's glass neck costs him again. Danielson winning casts the main event result into some doubt. They wouldn't, would they... 😶


----------



## Derek30

And, THAT brings a little bit of question as to who wins the main event.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Welp, now Omega has to win.


----------



## Geeee

crowd wanted Miro to win


----------



## Nothing Finer

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I understand people get annoyed at JR flubbing lines but it's JR for Christ sake, you don't get rid of him. JR and Schiavone have great chemistry, if anyone needs to go it's Excalibur, dude sucks in every way, replace him with Taz.


Yeah, it's JR, and every night he commentates that name means less. I'm not saying keep Excalibur, Excalibur sucks, but it's ridiculous that you've got Mauro Ranallo languishing on TNA while JR is getting paid millions.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Gn1212 said:


> Exactly. It's in AEW's best interests to hang on JR for the time being. He's the voice of pro wrestling.
> Once AEW builds their brand a bit more then they can move on to someone else.


It's an instantly recognisable voice for pro wrestling fans all over the world they'd be insane to get rid of him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That finish was ugly.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Fantastic match but terrible finish. Wrong guy went over.


----------



## TheFiend666

Rusev I mean Miro is done lol


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit DMD said:


> *That finish was ugly.*


Yeah Bryan botched that DDT


----------



## Gn1212

I feel like they've done this to add suspense around the main event.


----------



## The XL 2

Hangman Page fans shook after the result of that one


----------



## RainmakerV2

Is Khan actually gonna do the right thing and keep the belt off Page? Could it be?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They rang the bell too early.


----------



## Mr316

Well, this show has been fantastic so far


----------



## Geeee

TheFiend666 said:


> Rusev I mean Miro is done lol


Keep in mind, this was meant to be Moxley, so Miro was just a placeholder


----------



## Nothing Finer

That was a fucking match. Let's hope Omega wins, Page Bryan would be a heatless face vs face feud.


----------



## Gn1212

Oh god, the Cucamonga Brothers are out.


----------



## Good Bunny

As I called, Bryan wins

But that doesn’t mean Omega retains


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

NGL, I was expecting this match to be better. It was pretty good, but given the people involved, I expected more. Same with FTR/Lucha Bros.


----------



## Trophies

Well I hope Hangman still wins. They don't have to do Bryan/Hangman right away.


----------



## Stormbringer

The Legit DMD said:


> *That finish was ugly.*


Well you can't drop 275 pounds on you head for real. Better sloppy than sorry.


----------



## Chris22

A win over Bryan Danielson?! They really starting Adam Page's title reign off with a bang!


----------



## Alright_Mate

The finishes to every match so far have been very anticlimactic.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Didn't like the finish, match was great, Miro looked strong. 

Hangman vs Danielson isn't that great, hopefully they do the right thing and have Omega retain.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh for fuck sake these geeks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Oh fuck, I can't change the channel and the theater is sold out of hot dogs. Fucking PAIN!*


----------



## elo

Great match, Miro's hammy still seems fucked so should have guessed that would be the result.


----------



## RapShepard

The XL 2 said:


> Wrong man went over. AEW has absolutely no idea how to book monster heels.


They book them how they intend to, which is beneath the regular looking folk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Yeah the pacing of this show really needs a breather match. It's back to back to back 20 plus minute matches.


----------



## Derek30

LOL Bucks look ridiculous


----------



## MrMeeseeks

TheFiend666 said:


> Rusev I mean Miro is done lol


He'll be fine remember it was supposed to me Mox there I'm guessing plans changed greatly with him going into rehab


----------



## PavelGaborik

Alright_Mate said:


> The finishes to every match so far have been very anticlimactic.


MJF/Darby finish was great. 

The last two? Not so much.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chances may be more limited for Miro, if Steen and Windham also come in. He may get his shot eventually though, just after several others.


----------



## FrankenTodd

BAY BAY!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Cole with Hart Foundation colors.


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit DMD said:


> *Oh fuck, I can't change the channel and the theater is sold out of hot dogs. Fucking PAIN!*


Ain't no wings or Henny Slushies


----------



## Stormbringer

I still don't know what people see in Adam Page


----------



## Gn1212

Nothing Finer said:


> That was a fucking match. Let's hope Omega wins, Page Bryan would be a heatless face vs face feud.


Tbf, Bryan has proved he can make face vs face matches work.


----------



## rich110991

Bit behind but I’ve just watched the opening match. Outstanding. MJF and Darby smashed it. Crowd is amazing. Presentation is perfect. Commentary is great. The best wrestling company by a mile.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Excellent match between Miro and Bryan. Finish plays very well into Miro's story, but felt a bit botched. Sequence of Miro getting out of the LeBell lock and triangle choke submissions was awesome.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Why do Adam Cole and The Young Bucks have to ruin my enjoyment of everything.


----------



## Jbardo37

An ugly looking DDT off the top but it still would have hurt a man with a dodgy neck so it’s fine.


----------



## RapShepard

rich110991 said:


> Bit behind but I’ve just watched the opening match. Outstanding. MJF and Darby smashed it. Crowd is amazing. Presentation is perfect. Commentary is great. The best wrestling company by a mile.


You'll enjoy the next 2 matches. Drinks up


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Young Bucks look like 2k created characters when you try to make them as ugly as possible.


----------



## Geeee

LOL where can I get a pair of jeans like Luchasaurus has with the crotch flap


----------



## Irish Jet

The Bucks are the worst thing in wrestling. A genuine stain on the industry.

At least I can go get some food.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Cole will sooner rather than later turn face. The crowd is too into him to not


----------



## Gn1212

Alright_Mate said:


> The finishes to every match so far have been very anticlimactic.


Agreed.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

OOOOOOHHHHHHHHH WAH OOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Nothing Finer

Gn1212 said:


> Tbf, Bryan has proved he can make face vs face matches work.


Bryan can make anything work. Still no reason to book a boring feud to start with. Why not put him up against Matt Hardy or that little midget from the Jurassic Express if that's your attitude?


----------



## Trophies

Jeans for false count anywhere means business.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jeans = street fight. Is this the most overplayed trope in wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow

Gn1212 said:


> Tbf, Bryan has proved he can make face vs face matches work.


Danielson can play the 'one night heel' easily, like Mox did against Archer and like Tanahashi has done multiple times (without ever turning heel). Cody also did it when he was still super popular as a babyface.

Fans would side with Hangman against Danielson and Punk as they did when he faced off with Mox. He's that over with the AEW crowds.


----------



## Stormbringer

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Yeah the pacing of this show really needs a breather match. It's back to back to back 20 plus minute matches.


Well if they put the women out there to cool the crowd, people would write scathing clickbait articles.


----------



## The XL 2

How much growth hormone and testosterone would it take for Adam Cole to be built like Paul London?


----------



## Stormbringer

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jeans = street fight. Is this the most overplayed trope in wrestling.


Foreign = Heel says hello


----------



## Chan Hung

Gn1212 said:


> Tbf, Bryan has proved he can make face vs face matches work.


And that is a problem.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Stormbringer said:


> Well if they put the women out there to cool the crowd, people would write scathing clickbait articles.


The girl in your profile pic looks really surprised. Her boyfriend must have bought her a really expensive gift


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'd like the Young Bucks so much more if they actually worked on their physique and took acting classes.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I don't think Bryan winning puts the main event in doubt. Bryan/Page is definitely a strong match-up they can do. Not what I'd have for Page's first title feud, but it definitely feels like a big Dynamite or PPV main event... whichever they go with.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I think Hangman is a more interesting character when he’s chasing the title. So it makes sense for someone to cost him the title tonight and for him to feud with that guy.

Omega-BD is hot and they need to milk it while it is hot


----------



## The XL 2

Adam Cole's head is way too big for his body


----------



## FrankenTodd

Youngbucks in Purple and in Prince’s home state? They could neva.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

3venflow said:


> Danielson can play the 'one night heel' easily, like Mox did against Archer and like Tanahashi has done multiple times (without ever turning heel). Cody also did it when he was still super popular as a babyface.
> 
> Fans would side with Hangman against Danielson and Punk as they did when he faced off with Mox. He's that over with the AEW crowds.


I guess Page beating Bryan instead of Miro makes his more credible. He should lose to MJF eventually though.

I guess my problem bere is that Miro has 2 back to back losses. When is he gonna get his momentum back?
Have him beat Sammy senseless on Wednesday please. 😂


----------



## 3venflow

They're sprinting through this, which is really what's needed.


----------



## imperfecto

Bucks gear is making me regret buying a 4k TV. The colours are too vibrant.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Does Adam Cole's forehead get bigger every week?


----------



## Irish Jet

Lazzzzzzzzzzzzy booking.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Adam Cole has all the tools to be a huge star, except he looks like he's allergic to weights. He's a great talker and good in the ring.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bryan doesnt necessarily have to take on Page, if Page wins. But i'm thinking Omega pins Page today.


----------



## Gn1212

The XL 2 said:


> Adam Cole's head is way too big for his body


He really needs to put some muscle. He hasn't looked the same since he had pneumonia.


----------



## Trophies

Guarantee Cutler goes through that table.


----------



## Trophies

Cole got ketchup smeared on his forehead.


----------



## Stormbringer

Randy Lahey said:


> Cole will sooner rather than later turn face. The crowd is too into him to not


You could say that about most all "cool" wrestlers. It was a HUGE problem in WWE when I watched.


----------



## 3venflow

Is that hardway blood from Cole?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Cole going full Brit with the crimson mask


----------



## Geeee

If AEW was still working with Impact, this would be a 5-on-3 handicap match with the Good Brothers involved too....


----------



## Gn1212

Chan Hung said:


> Bryan doesnt necessarily have to take on Page, if Page wins. But i'm thinking Omega pins Page today.


Tony said the winner of Bryan v Miro will face the winner of Omega vs Page on the Unrestricted Full Gear preshow.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Stop being a fucking pussy Jungle Boy


----------



## the_hound

page is not winning the championship tonight, cody will make sure of that


----------



## The XL 2

Adam Cole visually looks worse than Gillberg did.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Perfect match


----------



## Gn1212

This is a good match for a drinks/food refill and a toilet break.


----------



## 3venflow

That was a cool spot.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Great bump by BayBay


----------



## Stormbringer

And Cole is dead!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ok that hurricanrana through the table was sick. Perhaps Jungle Boy can get me through this match.*


----------



## Trophies

Waited 84 years for Christian to hit them.


----------



## The XL 2

Of all the old vets, Christian has the most to offer imo


----------



## 3venflow

I still love Christian.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The Young Bucks beards got jizzed on by Barney the dinosaur


----------



## Stormbringer

Are AEW sponsored by Flex Tape tonight!?!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459711562520821760


----------



## Irish Jet

They’re literally just waiting for Christian.

The Bucks must be destroyed.

Dave Meltzer probably giving this 8 stars.


----------



## DRose1994

Stupid spot after stupid spot. The trading super kick spots always looks ridiculous and why would they wait for Christian to go home from one vantage point to another to jump onto them?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Christian is 47 taking 10 feet dives


----------



## Good Bunny

Gn1212 said:


> This is a good match for a drinks/food refill and a toilet break.


It looks like they might head to the restrooms soon


----------



## Alright_Mate

Let’s stand here looking up at Christian until he jumps on us.

Hate spots like that.


----------



## Trophies

Thumb tacks again...Foley rolling over in his hell in a cell.


----------



## Irish Jet

This is definitely all to piss off Cornette lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

Cole is stealing Brit’s gimmick


----------



## The XL 2

You cant do that with the thumb tacks without having him bleed from the mouth


----------



## 3venflow

Anna Jay won't be kissing Jack tonight.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Everything about Bucks' matches feels more choreographed than the majority of other matches.

A somewhat fun match, but this isn't doing it for me either to the level it probably should. And as with most matches, this goes on too long.


----------



## Jbardo37

This is actually a fun match.


----------



## Good Bunny

LMAO what a monkey ass match


----------



## DRose1994

Why would Jungle Boy just hold the tacks in his mouth? For like 30 seconds while the Bucks run around like morons? He could just spit them out.


----------



## 3venflow

How will they make IC vs ATT differ from this though? They ought to take that match into the streets.


----------



## Randy Lahey

This is now a TLC match


----------



## Irish Jet

After a great start to this PPV this match exemplifies everything bad about AEW. The Bucks are a cancer.


----------



## Gn1212

What are Punk and Eddie supposed to do now with all the shit we've seen so far?


----------



## Stormbringer

Christian took the worst of that


----------



## elo

Booking 10 matches for 4 hours is a struggle, they are going through everything so fast in this match and there's still another hardcore tag like this to come......probably should have only booked the single hardcore tag match.


----------



## Geeee

OOF that trashcan shot on Luchasaurus was stiff


----------



## TheFiend666

I must admit Christian has been way better than I thought he be when they first signed him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

3venflow said:


> How will they make IC vs ATT differ from this though? They ought to take that match into the streets.


That's my thing too. It's probably going to feel similar unless the Lambert addition adds something else. 

THAT match at least feels like it has more a purpose on this PPV. This one doesn't other than to get these guys on the card (though arguably Cole should've just been in the eliminator tournament and facing Bryan tonight).


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Randy Lahey

Cole has taken some sick bumps here.


----------



## 3venflow

Low blow party 😂


----------



## Trophies

I even forgot about the Inner Circle match...probably gonna be something like this too lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson

elo said:


> Booking 10 matches for 4 hours is a struggle, they are going through everything so fast in this match and there's still another hardcore tag like this to come......probably should have only booked the single hardcore tag match.


That's what a good booker would do.


----------



## Geeee

elo said:


> Booking 10 matches for 4 hours is a struggle, they are going through everything so fast in this match and there's still another hardcore tag like this to come......probably should have only booked the single hardcore tag match.


Yeah, this one could've been on Dynamite or something.


----------



## Gn1212

JR had enough, we've had enough as well Jim.


----------



## The XL 2

Gentleman Chris Adams rolling over in his grave right now


----------



## ProjectGargano

In the end the bucks always deliver


----------



## Irish Jet

The fact that there’s another tag team street fight makes this even more nonsensical. They need to learn that less can be more. This is garbage.


----------



## RapShepard

Panama Sunrise is so dumb, like why does he need to jump from an elevated point


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

WTF is happening


----------



## Randy Lahey

😂 Get JR off this telecast. He wants this match to end


----------



## Chan Hung

These guys are leaving nothing left for Punk vs Eddie LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

Gn1212 said:


> Tony said the winner of Bryan v Miro will face the winner of Omega vs Page on the Unrestricted Full Gear preshow.


Then Omega it is.


----------



## 3venflow

Reminds me of the 90s FMW street fights when there'd be one hundred saves.


----------



## the_hound

RapShepard said:


> Panama Sunrise is so dumb, like why does he need to jump from an elevated point


because sunrise.........


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtf are they gonna do in the street fight to follow this?


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Reminds me of the 90s FMW street fights when there'd be one hundred saves.


Any suggestions on must see matches of that?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This match didn't need to go 20+ minutes.

AND JUNGLE BOY BREAKS UP THE PIN! 

The match that never ends.


----------



## NXT Only

This is possibly their best PPV workrate wise. These matches have been absolutely amazing.


----------



## Trophies

Really good match...holy Luchasaurus...but like 10 minutes too long.


----------



## imperfecto

how many midgets in the ring, incredibile.. AEW


----------



## 3venflow

Holy shit, JB's face says it all.


----------



## Geeee

LOL Jungle Boy marking out


----------



## Stormbringer

Shawn Michaels will always be one of the GOATs and Petey Williams was one of the best in the X Division, but GOD IN HEAVEN! Superkicks and flip piledrivers need to DIE!!!


----------



## NXT Only

RapShepard said:


> Panama Sunrise is so dumb, like why does he need to jump from an elevated point


Momentum


----------



## Randy Lahey

Luchasaurus is a freak athlete to do that move


----------



## 3venflow

I like that bit of storytelling with JB finally using the chair. SuperKliq lose.


----------



## Good Bunny

Randy Lahey said:


> 😂 Get JR off this telecast. He wants this match to end


What did he say? I stepped away for a min


----------



## Chan Hung

No fucking way Luchasaurus should be doing small man shit like that. Super cringe.


----------



## ProjectGargano

yLove said:


> how many midgets in the ring, incredibile.. AEW
> 
> View attachment 111705


Go watch NXT 2.0 please


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Trophies

Jungle Boy's face is like...I need to go to church first thing tomorrow.


----------



## The XL 2

The Young Bucks are genuinely awful workers. Any idiot with some athleticism can do a bunch of moves and kick out of everything.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Well, I liked it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martyn

It was way too overbooked. It's just stupid.


----------



## Mr316

This PPV is WILD.


----------



## Jbardo37

It was fun that, don’t understand the hate.


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wtf are they gonna do in the street fight to follow this?


Exactly. They do so much that by midpoint, theres nothing special left. Booking logic by Tony


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Match was fine, but way too long. Good finish though.


----------



## ElTerrible

Wow they put over Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy big time. First outcome that surprised me. Jungle Boy becoming a man.


----------



## NXT Only

The Cody Show is next


----------



## Gn1212

Look at JR's face. The guy is just confused at the nonsense he saw.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Great storytelling in the end


----------



## 3venflow

Christian's grin when JB used the chair >>>


----------



## Geeee

I feel like that match with 10 minutes shaved off would have been a MotY contender


----------



## Bosnian21

That match was just too long for my liking. This and the Lucha Bros/FTR match had too many kickouts.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LUCHASAURUS DIDN'T BOTCH THE EPIC FINISH!!! 😄

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459714646856794112*


----------



## Chan Hung

No Marko Stunt? That is a win already.


----------



## Sad Panda

Great way to finish that match. Big time win for Jungle Boy.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Good match.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Alright_Mate

Fucking finally.

Understandable finish, but that match was so overbooked full of crappy looking spots.


----------



## 3venflow

PAC: 'Cody Rhodes, I don't like you...'


----------



## Jbardo37

Every match has been 3-4 stars so far. Another great AEW show in coming.


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459714669568950278
🤣


----------



## Randy Lahey

I feel like this is the one match without much heat. Just guys thrown together to give them something to do.

I just want Cody booed out of the building and to be buried


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'm somewhat interested in this match, but please... please don't let this go too long.


----------



## DRose1994

NXT Only said:


> Momentum


Is that momentum though? If you jump, and land (coming to a dead stop) before flipping for the pile driver? If we’re talking momentum then it would make sense if he hit the ropes before doing it or something.


----------



## Gn1212

What is Andrade's gimmick again? 🤣


----------



## Geeee

I feel like Andrade has gotten more yoked since joining AEW.


----------



## Randy Lahey

If Andrade is going to have an assistant like Jose that does nothing, at least put some sexy Latina chic to be in that role


----------



## elo

Randy Lahey said:


> I feel like this is the one match without much heat. Just guys thrown together to give them something to do.
> 
> I just want Cody booed out of the building and to be buried


It is thrown together, someone is turning or a debut is happening otherwise it should not be on the PPV.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Here comes Cody "single handedly ended racism in the United States with his biracial child" Rhodes


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Is it just me or does Andrade get bigger every week. He's hitting the gym hard.


----------



## Stormbringer

Hope Cody doesn't do the long intro


----------



## RapShepard

Shortest match was the cage match at 18+ minutes sheesh


----------



## MrMeeseeks

This match feels so pointless


----------



## Irish Jet

Jbardo37 said:


> Every match has been 3-4 stars so far. Another great AEW show in coming.


The fact that people think that last match was anything but a debacle is why wrestling is in the shitter.

Just spot after spot after spot, each less special than the last as the novelty wears out. Acrobatic stunts and nothing more. Nonsensical garbage. I’m sure Dave Meltzer liked it though.


----------



## Gn1212

What's up with the sound for Malakai's entrance? Sound is down and the crowd is silent. Maybe they thought the crowd would respond? No way after the matches we've seen.


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> If Andrade is going to have an assistant like Jose that does nothing, at least put some sexy Latina chic to be in that role


They rumored to bring in Flair. I say, fuck it ..bring in the Nature Boy already.


----------



## 3venflow

I hope Cody enters in full patriot gear. 😏


----------



## shawnyhc01

Jbardo37 said:


> It was fun that, don’t understand the hate.


If they paid for this ppv, they have the right to blame, but if they watching unauthorized stream, they should stop whiny


----------



## NXT Only

DRose1994 said:


> Is that momentum though? If you jump, and land (coming to a dead stop) before flipping for the pile driver? If we’re talking momentum then it would make sense if he hit the ropes before doing it or something.


Why do gymnast do a few backhand springs before flying into the air. Him jumping and landing gives him momentum to go back up into the air with more force.
I mean it’s simple gravity


----------



## Trophies

MrMeeseeks said:


> This match feels so pointless


Cody just wants to get cheered again.


----------



## NXT Only

Cody getting booed, damn man.


----------



## ImpactFan

Part of ATT vs Inner Circle is probably pretaped, so they probably made sure both fights were not alike.

Also, I see Mox returning before the next Title Defense, have a match for the #1Spot against Danielson, turn hell,win & then face Page.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'm definitely not as high on this PPV right now as others. MJF/Darby and Miro/Bryan were great. The tag matches were average. I think this one has potential to be the best tag match of the night, but I'm itching to see Punk/Kingston right now honestly.


----------



## Whoanma

Cory’s weapon of choice.


----------



## Chan Hung

Lets see how they treat Cody lol.


----------



## 3venflow

Hahaha yes, in full Homelander gear.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Irish Jet said:


> The fact that people think that last match was anything but a debacle is why wrestling is in the shitter.
> 
> Just spot after spot after spot, each less special than the last as the novelty wears out. Acrobatic stunts and nothing more. Nonsensical garbage. I’m sure Dave Meltzer liked it though.


It's one of those either you just let yourself enjoy the action or judge it. There's no ok n between. It hit over the top, but was fun


----------



## Gn1212

Crowd might be dead but they found the energy to boo Cody, lol. 🤣


----------



## Geeee

face pop only for Arn Anderson LOL


----------



## Irish Jet

Fuck off Cody


----------



## Chan Hung

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I'm definitely not as high on this PPV right now as others. MJF/Darby and Miro/Bryan were great. The tag matches were average. I think this one has potential to be the best tag match of the night, but I'm itching to see Punk/Kingston right now honestly.


Im kind of glad i did not buy it tonight. The show is okay but not amazing.


----------



## Chan Hung

THEM BOOOS lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## NXT Only

Irish Jet said:


> The fact that people think that last match was anything but a debacle is why wrestling is in the shitter.
> 
> Just spot after spot after spot, each less special than the last as the novelty wears out. Acrobatic stunts and nothing more. Nonsensical garbage. I’m sure Dave Meltzer liked it though.


Pro wrestling has evolved. If you wanna watch a million rest holds then I’m sure you can find Deep South Pro Wrestling on VHS some where


----------



## The XL 2

Cody dressed like an American general in the American Revolution lmao.


----------



## Stormbringer

So Malakai is married to Andrade's old manager, but they don't mention it?


----------



## Trophies

Cody being nice to the disabled...HOW CAN YOU BOO HIM?!?


----------



## FrankenTodd

Damn I gotta go against PAC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*How appropriate for Cody to come out dressed like Homelander. *


----------



## epfou1

Loving how the crowd is shitting on Cody.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Well, that was awkward as shit.


----------



## 3venflow

I still want to believe Cody is playing 4D chess.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody, just lose your fucking smile already. 💩


----------



## Randy Lahey

What Cody and maybe TK don’t understand is that a booed Cena can still sell ton of merch and tix.

A booed Cody is going to sell nothing in AEW in front of their fans. He can’t get over even giving props to a special needs fan


----------



## Whoanma

Cory sucks. Lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Chan Hung said:


> Im kind of glad i did not buy it tonight. The show is okay but not amazing.


Definitely don't pay for what you're not invested in.

I do feel like I got my money's worth so far out of the two great matches I mentioned, and I think Punk/Kingston and Page/Omega are going to be great-awesome and make it as a whole worth it. I just don't know at this point if I'd say it's going be better than All Out. Really depends how those two matches go (unless any of the other 3 surprise me).


----------



## Bosnian21

Interesting match here. Basically 4 heels if you count Cody as a heel. I guess I’m hoping for Andrade/Malakai to win since they could use the W more as they’re the fresher characters in AEW who are still being built up as top guys.


----------



## Chan Hung

Are they saying "Fuck you Cody? LOL


----------



## Stormbringer

Cody with a belt embroidered onto his waist


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*







*


----------



## Gn1212

I hope they all turn on each other. These two teams make no sense. These guys should be all going for the TNT title.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cody Solved Racism sign in the front row lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

All of this wouldn't have happened if Cody had just not ended racism, he could have left it to someone else but no, he had to go and do it himself the selfish twat.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Bosnian21 said:


> Interesting match here. Basically 4 heels if you count Cody as a heel. I guess I’m hoping for Andrade/Malakai to win since they could use the W more as they’re the fresher characters in AEW who are still being built up as top guys.


PAC is a tweener at the moment with his association with Lucha Bros


----------



## Chan Hung

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Definitely don't pay for what you're not invested in.
> 
> I do feel like I got my money's worth so far out of the two great matches I mentioned, and I think Punk/Kingston and Page/Omega are going to be great-awesome and make it as a whole worth it. I just don't know at this point if I'd say it's going be better than All Out. Really depends how those two matches go (unless any of the other 3 surprise me).


You will likely be right. At the end of the show we shall see. Punk vs Kingston should be good and the main event too.

I felt that the lack of trying harder going into this show, helped make my decision. The fact that on Friday you had a lackluster card was the icing on the cake for me. Maybe next time they take more effort in doing more for a show that they want their fans to pay for. I've bought several ppvs from them but i wont fall for the buy a ppv just because its AEW tactic.


----------



## FrankenTodd

If Cody cries, we all demand a refund 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

Cody went most beloved into most hated in a year


----------



## elo

Oh no, neither team can co-exist.


----------



## Gn1212

ProjectGargano said:


> PAC is a tweener at the moment with his association with Lucha Bros


Didn't they fall out?


----------



## Londonlaw

Remember a few weeks ago when Cody cut his ‘I will not turn’ promo on Dynamite and I said at the exact time that he’s in the midst of a heel turn…

And a couple of you laughed…

… I stand by what I said 🤔 I think something in the match will make it more plain, outside of the fans rejecting him.


----------



## 3venflow

Andrade and Malakai don't look too friendly either. The glue that might hold them is currently queen of the WWE.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Gn1212 said:


> Didn't they fall out?


No! They are still associated


----------



## The XL 2

Malaki Bald


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

"Trendy to boo Cody, I don't get it" 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Whoanma

Andrade and Black are the faces here. Thank you, Cory.


----------



## Alright_Mate

This is the perfect piss break match, all thanks to Cody


----------



## Irish Jet

NXT Only said:


> Pro wrestling has evolved. If you wanna watch a million rest holds then I’m sure you can find Deep South Pro Wrestling on VHS some where


Haha, the old get with the time garbage. As if ECW weren’t doing everything those spot monkey’s were doing 20 years ago. It’s the same bullshit with better athletes and somehow even more nonsense. 

MJF vs Allin is what wrestling should be, Walter bs Iljja is what wrestling can be. If the Young Bucks are what wrestling is evolving into then I’d welcome it’s extinction. It’s lazy garbage.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

This match is so weird.


----------



## 3venflow

If Cody does officially turn heel, it has to be with the pedigree.


----------



## Stormbringer

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> "Trendy to boo Cody, I don't get it" 🤡🤡🤡


Bizzaro World


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Remember guys, Cody is having a biracial baby. That's how much he cares about equality. How can you boo him?


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit Arn pulling a gun lol


----------



## NXT Only

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cody Solved Racism sign in the front row lol


People are hella creative lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

Arn!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

when did this guy Jose become sentient? I swear that was the first time I saw him do anything LOL


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Stormbringer said:


> Bizzaro World


"They're just having fun Maggle!!"


----------



## Whoanma

He’s getting GTFOOH heat.


----------



## Good Bunny

Cody about to get ate up worse than Cena against RVD


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Crowd is actually dead. Hm... do Punk/Eddie next or let the crowd relax first with the Baker filler-title defense?

Popping big for Arn though. Gotta hand it to him.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

If you boo Cody you are racist, ignorant and against interracial couples. Bigots.


----------



## Alright_Mate

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> This match is so weird.


Cody’s character is killing it, all because the idiotic twat won’t turn heel.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Old guys like Arn kicking ass always pops a crowd. Cheap but effective


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cody when he gets home


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Andrade is so smooth


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> when did this guy Jose become sentient? I swear that was the first time I saw him do anything LOL


He's actually a wrestler or was. Did a job match on WWE TV once. The way he caught Cody on the dive was a bit of a giveaway.


----------



## ty1990

I haven’t completely kept up. Can someone explain to me how Cody became so hated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh my God they aren't doing the "can they co-exist" garbage are they?


----------



## Irish Jet

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Crowd is actually dead.


The spot monkeys killed them. Not sure what anyone would expect after that.


----------



## Geeee

ty1990 said:


> I haven’t completely kept up. Can someone explain to me how Cody became so hated?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the turning point was when he said that he solved racism by knocking up Brandi


----------



## the_hound

LOOOL MOVE MOVE MOVE


----------



## Bosnian21

ProjectGargano said:


> PAC is a tweener at the moment with his association with Lucha Bros


Ahh good to know, I haven’t caught every Dynamite the last month to month and a half.


----------



## Good Bunny

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Crowd is actually dead. Hm... do Punk/Eddie next or let the crowd relax first with the Baker filler-title defense?
> 
> Popping big for Arn though. Gotta hand it to him.


Save the women for before the main event. It’s gonna be a snoozer


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good Bunny said:


> Save the women for before the main event. It’s gonna be a snoozer


Good point. Going from the street fight to main event might not be a good idea.


----------



## 3venflow

Cody doing the Rick Martel/Strike Force split thing would get him nuclear heat.


----------



## DRose1994

NXT Only said:


> Why do gymnast do a few backhand springs before flying into the air. Him jumping and landing gives him momentum to go back up into the air with more force.
> I mean it’s simple gravity


Yeah, that’s actually really not how it works. Gymnasts do flips —handsprings and backflips— after they start on a dead sprint. They don’t jump off a 3 foot high object for momentum. They run, then handspring, then backflip and etc.


----------



## Stormbringer

ty1990 said:


> I haven’t completely kept up. Can someone explain to me how Cody became so hated?


No idea, but it really did start when he talked about racism in America. Rasslin' is still a red neck sport.


----------



## Martyn

Less than one hour to go and 4 matches left...


----------



## RainmakerV2

Crowds dead, you can only pop for so much mindless violence and 2 counts before you wear out.


----------



## Trophies

Oh my God...is Cody ok?


----------



## Gn1212

Cody has been sitting by the barricade for 5 minutes now watching the match, wth?

Edit: Looks like it was intentional.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Corey!!

Cue the tears!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano

Martyn said:


> Less than one hour to go and 4 matches left...


AEW ppvs are 4 hours, there are almost 2 hours


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Cody's sleeping!


----------



## 3venflow

Martyn said:


> Less than one hour to go and 4 matches left...


It'll be a four hour show.


----------



## Gn1212

Cody has been out of the march for over 5 minutes now and they still chant about Cody.


----------



## NXT Only

DRose1994 said:


> Yeah, that’s actually really not how it works. Gymnasts do flips —handsprings and backflips— after they start on a dead sprint. They don’t jump off a 3 foot high object for momentum. They run, then handspring, then backflip and etc.


The point is momentum creates more force and they don’t always start on a dead sprint but you would know that huh Gabby Douglas


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Dear AEW: Not every match needs to go 20 minutes or more.


----------



## Good Bunny

Going for a cheap Dusty pop


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Crowd is actually dead. Hm... do Punk/Eddie next or let the crowd relax first with the Baker filler-title defense?
> 
> Popping big for Arn though. Gotta hand it to him.


*I don't care about the title match as a Britt Baker Stan, so it would be better in the cool down slot.*


----------



## the_hound

wow thats some selling by cody


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Cody is racist for beating on Mexicans


----------



## Stormbringer

How did they ever present Neville as a 205er is beyond belief.


----------



## Geeee

there's a banshee or something in the crowd with the highest pitch screech I've ever heard


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Stormbringer

Geeee said:


> there's a banshee or something in the crowd with the highest pitch screech I've ever heard


MELINA!?!?!


----------



## Geeee

Stormbringer said:


> How did they ever present Neville as a 205er is beyond belief.


well, he is like 5'8" and has a very low body fat %, so it's probably not that far off.


----------



## NXT Only

People enjoying watching Cody get his ass kicked is hilarious


----------



## Trophies

Good night Cody


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Crowd is tired. In fairness, this show is on pace to go well over 4 hours + the Buy In.


----------



## Good Bunny

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cody is racist for beating on Mexicans


But I heard he’s like a quarter Cuban. Doesn’t that means he’s a POC Latinx or sumpting?


----------



## 3venflow

I've enjoyed this match a lot. Andrade and PAC work incredibly well together.

PAC's got a bit of a rocket strapped to him right now.


----------



## the_hound

what in the actual fuck is this shit show?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Cody making the babyface comeback to a bunch of boos 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Crowd is actually dead. Hm... do Punk/Eddie next or let the crowd relax first with the Baker filler-title defense?
> 
> Popping big for Arn though. Gotta hand it to him.


*We won!*


----------



## Stormbringer

Geeee said:


> well, he is like 5'8" and has a very low body fat %, so it's probably not that far off.


That's the problem, muscle weighs more than fat. He's gotta be a tank of 217.


----------



## Irish Jet

I have no idea what’s happening.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

COME ON GIVE US THE HEEL TURN


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was unnecessary garbage and the complete wrong winners to boot.


----------



## Randy Lahey

PAC wins in a pointless match


----------



## Gn1212

This match was so meh...


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why are they rushing so hard? Don't they have til 12?


----------



## ProjectGargano

the_hound said:


> what in the actual fuck is this shit show?


What?


----------



## Good Bunny

Is the 5v5 pretaped?


----------



## Trophies

Cody overbooking shit to get some sympathy lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Why the fuck are there so many factions? Holy shit


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jesus Christ that was a piss break match


----------



## Whoanma

Good Bunny said:


> But I heard he’s like a quarter Cuban. Doesn’t that means he’s a POC Latinx or sumpting?


----------



## Geeee

Women's match about to be like 8 minutes long. Prepare for Twitter outrage.


----------



## Jbardo37

ProjectGargano said:


> What?


Probably not even watching it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit DMD said:


> *We won!*


Woohoo!


lol anyway that tag match was really just there. I like that Pac got the win for his team and Andrade took the pin, but not much else to really say.


----------



## Derek30

That tag match really didn’t do much of anything.


----------



## DRose1994

NXT Only said:


> The point is momentum creates more force and they don’t always start on a dead sprint but you would know that huh Gabby Douglas


Not really going to argue about it, but it’s obvious from looking at the way Cole does the move that there isn’t momentum involved. It’s not a continuous motion. He jumps, lands (coming to a complete halt) and then flips over. It is what it is, some moves don’t look believable or legitimate and that’s one of them. Not the worst looking move, but anyone objectively viewing it could see there’s no real momentum there.

Disappointed nothing happened in the Cody match. I don’t even understand the aftermath. Cash Wheeler hits the ring? I’m confused.


----------



## Chan Hung

Tay is hot as fuck


----------



## elo

That match should not have been on the PPV period.


----------



## Stormbringer

Time for a food run


----------



## Alright_Mate

Cody is killing everything he does, that was absolute garbage.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I don’t see much heat for Brit/Tay bc I see no way they ever put the belt on Tay


----------



## Derek30

Oh, Lordy Tay


----------



## One Shed

If Cody loses, racism comes back. Remember that when you boo.


----------



## La Parka

Cody got that WWE tone deafness.

Ya can take the boy outta WWE but ya can't take WWE out the boy!


----------



## Trophies

Well I hope Tay Conti puts in a good match. Obvious winner is Britt but hope she performs well.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ok this is the match I'm most hyped for.

GET SOME FAT ASS ON MY TV NOW DAMN IT


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn, i hope Britt retains though.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

I hope Omega/Hangman and Punk/Eddie deliver because apart from MJF/Darby this hasn't really exceeded expectations imo. Like I don't think any match was bad but mostly what you'd expect or less. Maybe I had too high expectations.


----------



## the_hound

this match will be a trainwreck


----------



## DRose1994

Didn’t realize Tay Conti was so protected. 38-5 overall, won 25 of 26 with the 1 loss being a dirty finish.


----------



## Chan Hung

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ok this is the match I'm most hyped for.
> 
> GET SOME FAT ASS ON MY TV NOW DAMN IT


Bring in and give us on ppv...Toni Storm vs Hayter ('when asses collide')


----------



## ty1990

Holy shit Rebel has let herself since her TNA days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Tay needs to keep this look. It's better than generic pretty blond.


----------



## Derek30

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ok this is the match I'm most hyped for.
> 
> GET SOME FAT ASS ON MY TV NOW DAMN IT


Still got Jericho’s fat ass coming...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Somewhere, Pat McAfee is going nuts


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Why does this sound like a rip off of Ricochet's theme?


----------



## ElTerrible

That post match attack was the first pointless moment of the show and made no sense in the context of a Cody heel turn, which is a bit scary. He can´t really try to stay face through all this.


----------



## epfou1

Tay looks stunning


----------



## TheFiend666

Is this PPV going till 11 central time?


----------



## Chris22

Chan Hung said:


> Damn, i hope Britt retains though.


I think everyone is expecting Britt to win. Tay Conti ain't the one, it's not her time yet.


----------



## Geeee

Tay and Britt definitely holding 1 and 2 for coolest looking gear tonight


----------



## Randy Lahey

I think maybe Hayter turns on Brit this match after Brit wins


----------



## ElTerrible

Pretty big pop for Tay Conti.


----------



## Gn1212

Tay and Britt had some nice entrances.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Randy Lahey said:


> Cody making the babyface comeback to a bunch of boos 😂


Forget Windham joining. He's more like his brother, a heel that thinks he is face.


----------



## Randy Lahey

epfou1 said:


> Tay looks stunning


her hair in the braids looks ugly


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Guys there's already been a wrist injury before the match even began.


Don't worry I put some ice on it and I feel much better now


----------



## Good Bunny

Yeah uh...that tag didn’t need to be booked

It was a fine match but didn’t serve a purpose other than putting big names on a ppv


----------



## 3venflow

TheFiend666 said:


> Is this PPV going till 11 central time?


AEW does four hour PPVs.


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Somewhere, Pat McAfee is going nuts


----------



## Londonlaw

They’re definitely rushing things. In terms of entrances and transitions between matches.


----------



## Derek30

Some manly screams from Rebel Lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

ty1990 said:


> Holy shit Rebel has let herself since her TNA days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah people see her now would have never believed she was at one time Stacy Keibler level hot


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW should honestly just do a 3 hour ppv, and knock off 10 bucks and charge 39.99, at least.


----------



## the_hound

turner is a shit ref


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> 
> lol anyway that tag match was really just there. I like that Pac got the win for his team and Andrade took the pin, but not much else to really say.


*I'm glad the crowd is still trying to hype up both women, but I really don't care about this match because it screams filler.*


----------



## DRose1994

Excalibur - “Tay Conti with the jushi kotami.”
Jr- “… explain what that is.”

lol Excalibur needs to do that more often. He’s going to use these Japanese or spanish/mexican names for the moves, explain to the audience what it is that you’re talking about.


----------



## Whoanma

the_hound said:


> turner is a shit ref


All of AEW refs are.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ty1990 said:


> Holy shit Rebel has let herself since her TNA days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly did this look more, she's thicc af.


----------



## 3venflow

Chan Hung said:


> AEW should honestly just do a 3 hour ppv, and knock off 10 bucks and charge 39.99, at least.


Tony said he's listened to feedback and majority of fans like the four hour format. Perhaps an intermission in the middle would be welcome though.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 111707


He dances like such a white guy


----------



## RainmakerV2

Britts gained a bunch of weight, look at that tummy lol.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Tay needs to keep this look. It's better than generic pretty blond.


The only thing is that it probably took a long ass time to do her hair like that.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh nice Britt and I have matching hand injuries now!!


----------



## Trophies

Tay should stick to leg strikes. Those fists strikes are terrible.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RainmakerV2 said:


> Britts gained a bunch of weight, look at that tummy lol.


She got that champion money. Eating good.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RainmakerV2 said:


> Britts gained a bunch of weight, look at that tummy lol.


I love it, more thiccness the better.


----------



## DRose1994

the_hound said:


> turner is a shit ref


throw Remsburg and Knox in there as well. Idk how they haven’t brought on Mike Chioda at least in a part time capacity. I genuinely think they just want refs that don’t know what they’re doing so everyone can get their stuff in.

Tay Conti looked impressive getting to the top rope.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm glad the crowd is still trying to hype up both women, but I really don't care about this match because it screams filler.*


It's like little bursts of noise and then silence. It's hard to get into this, but I think they're working well enough.

That said, this PPV's gonna go probably 4 hours and should really only have been 3. Pretty much every match so far (and likely every match to come except the two mentioned in next sentence) could probably have 5 minutes shaved off them each. Only matches that should've gone 20+ minutes this PPV is the main event and Punk/Kingston.


----------



## Araxen

The Cody match killed this crowd. I've never seen an AEW crowd so quiet before.


----------



## Derek30

Haha Rebel’s voice is what you’d expect Lesnar’s to be.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> She got that champion money. Eating good.


She's just following the "Adam Cole diet for Fatasses"


----------



## Gn1212

Chan Hung said:


> AEW should honestly just do a 3 hour ppv, and knock off 10 bucks and charge 39.99, at least.


And here I thought the 20 pounds I paid for this was too much. All Out was 15 pounds. 😅


----------



## Good Bunny

DRose1994 said:


> Excalibur - “Tay Conti with the jushi kotami.”
> Jr- “… explain what that is.”
> 
> lol Excalibur needs to do that more often. He’s going to use these Japanese or spanish/mexican names for the moves, explain to the audience what it is that you’re talking about.


“It’s an armlock mixed with a headlock”

“Okay then just say that in English pal”


----------



## Trophies

Rebel with her war cry lmao


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

Araxen said:


> The Cody match killed this crowd. I've never seen an AEW crowd so quiet before.


Eventually if he stays face it'll ramp up the boo's more. I say good. LOL


----------



## Irish Jet

Araxen said:


> The Cody match killed this crowd. I've never seen an AEW crowd so quiet before.


It was the previous match that killed it. They have came down hard from the spotfest.


----------



## ty1990

That was some funny shit from Rebel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Crowd sounds ok to me considering this is a normal quality match.


----------



## The XL 2

That spot is dangerous as fuck


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He dances like such a white guy


----------



## Good Bunny

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I love it, more thiccness the better.


Real chads chase the chubs


----------



## Geeee

ooh they collided skulls on that one. That's a concussion


----------



## Chan Hung

Thats the problem with doing so much too soon. The bottom half, people wear out LMFAO


----------



## Gn1212

Britt fucked up there. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Randy Lahey

ew that looked nasty


----------



## DRose1994

Rebel is genuinely pretty funny. She has good comedic timing, whether she intends to or not. I get a kick out of her stuff.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Good Bunny said:


> Real chads chase the chubs
> 
> View attachment 111708


Thick thighs save lives as the saying goes


----------



## La Parka

Cody appearance was the equivalent of some uninvited guest coming to the party and completely killing the vibe for everyone there.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good Bunny said:


> Real chads chase the chubs
> 
> View attachment 111708


Colonel Bonders


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

La Parka said:


> Cody appearance was the equalevant of some uninvited guest coming to the party and completely killing the vibe for everyone there.


........so that's how my family feels whenever I show up for Christmas.


----------



## 3venflow

Tay pulling out the Gotch-style piledriver. Nice.


----------



## Geeee

Tay with those performance center "I can't believe she kicked out" reactions


----------



## 3venflow

Anna Jay seems to have abandoned Tay.


----------



## Gn1212

That was excellent selling from Tay.


----------



## Irish Jet

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> ........so that's how my family feels whenever I show up for Christmas.


The key is to bring a hooker so they have someone to feel even more uncomfortable with.


----------



## Randy Lahey

The crowd isn’t into the false finishes bc they know Tay has no chance to win


----------



## Chan Hung

I hate when Excalibur says something like "Tupeisuicida" or however you spell/say it. Its cringe, reminds me of "Its Boss Time"


----------



## Trophies

Pretty good match...where is Anna Jay tho


----------



## ty1990

This match along with the commentary is a mess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The first stomp looked sick. The second stomp looked botched. 

But Tay still survives? Why did that plus Britt's submission not end the match? Jeez.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I saw a little bit of hair on Tay's armpits.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Britts gained a bunch of weight, look at that tummy lol.


She looks great to me, she was far too skinny prior to the injury.


----------



## The XL 2

All Near Fall Wrestling


----------



## Good Bunny

Honestly this match is a lot more palatable than some of what came before


----------



## Gn1212

This is a great showing for Tay Conti.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The XL 2 said:


> All Near Fall Wrestling


All Elite Kick-Outs!


----------



## Trophies

No tap out for Tay...good finish.


----------



## Mr316

Great fucking match.


----------



## epfou1

Pretty damn good match for the ladies. Tay Conti is much improved


----------



## Whoanma

Finally. Now, let’s move to more interesting stuff.


----------



## the_hound

what was it about nxt and kick outs???


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Match got pretty good near the end. The stomps into the submission should've been the finish, but a better match than I expected.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Weak finish


----------



## RainmakerV2

Honestly that was a little better than I thought it would be going in.


----------



## Geeee

the ring is littered with discarded rhinestones after a solid women's championship battle


----------



## Randy Lahey

Winning with a roll up was lame after all those spots


----------



## DRose1994

A solid women’s match. Nothing insulting or preposterous. Tay Conti performed very, very well.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Let’s go Eddie!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

Good Bunny said:


> Honestly this match is a lot more palatable than some of what came before


The women's title match was the second best match of the night.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## ElTerrible

They made Tay look strong in this one, avoiding the lockjaw multiple times, especially after the stair stomp.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tay can take her kick spam back to YouTube. 









 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459726782811234308*


----------



## Alright_Mate

Who the fuck booked that match 🤦‍♂️

All those finisher kick outs and it ends with a fucking roll up 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Irish Jet

HERE WE GO


----------



## 3venflow

Eddie's face. 🤨

I wonder if fans will turn against Punk here.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Punk is the sanctimonious heel here without a doubt


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Hopefully this fatass gets his ass kicked.


----------



## ProjectGargano

It was a nice women's match.


----------



## Gn1212

What's up with Eddie?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## ElTerrible

Like I said Eddie is the new Mick Foley.


----------



## Chan Hung

Lets see how this is. Let's goooooo.


----------



## 3venflow

No clobberin time.


----------



## Trophies

Cool gear for Punk.

Kingston got an evil smile lmao


----------



## Geeee

Punk just trolling with the different gear.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Punk going right for the ring. No clobbering time!


----------



## the_hound

lol he's taped up as well


----------



## NXT Only

Shades of his MMA career


----------



## Good Bunny

I wonder if people think Tay is better in the ring than Britt?

She was definitely protected a bit with that finish. Her record is amazing. Obviously lack of promo will stop her from being super duper over but these types of crowds love performers


----------



## Trophies

What the fuck lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh my God what are those fucking shorts.....they look fucking terrible.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn if Punk dyed his hair blacker and hid that grey he would look a bit younger.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Different attire again


----------



## PavelGaborik

Let's go


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh my God what are those fucking shorts.....they look fucking terrible.


Think he's going for a swim


----------



## Gn1212

CM Punk is the biggest troll. Look at those shorts. 🤣


----------



## epfou1

Crowd is fucking back now!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Green-Shirt guy turned heel.


----------



## Randy Lahey

ElTerrible said:


> Like I said Eddie is the new Mick Foley.


More Dreamer/Sandman. Mick was hardcore legend. Eddie not a legend but more the Everyman asskicker


----------



## Derek30

Damn Kingston is over


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well the crowd are back


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The stars on Cm punk's gear look more like the star of David


----------



## 3venflow

Boos for Punk! Like Hangman, fans always get behind the Mad King.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

It's going to be funny when Punk does promos with Lambert, with him mentioning his UFC record.


----------



## Good Bunny

Ooooh this is Eddie’s crowd


----------



## Chan Hung

It's Lifeguard Punk folks


----------



## Prince Devitt

Hope Eddie wins can't stand Punk, never have, never will


----------



## Chan Hung

Booos for Punk?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Well this woke the crowd back up in a jiffy!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Eddie does heelish shit and the crowd loves him even more! Even against Punk.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Punk getting booed here


----------



## NXT Only

Crowd is finally back


----------



## Gn1212

The crowd is totally split. Eddie chants, CM Punk chants. 🤣


----------



## the_hound

LOL eddie that was funny


----------



## NXT Only

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Punk getting booed here


As they chant CM Punk


----------



## elo

Now this is a fucking match!


----------



## Gn1212

"Both these guys" chants now.


----------



## Alright_Mate

CM Punk will be quitting wrestling again if he keeps getting booed like this.


----------



## Chan Hung

What are they chanting


----------



## Chan Hung

Alright_Mate said:


> CM Punk will be quitting wrestling again if he keeps getting booed like this.


Thing is they do too many face vs face matchups. Thats what happens.


----------



## 3venflow

Eddie's gonna bleed soon. Double juice baby.


----------



## Chan Hung

Has anyone bled before this match? Or is Punk the 1st??


----------



## the_hound

lol punk caught blading


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Loving this match so far. Feels like a fight.


----------



## Geeee

Cenawins LOL


----------



## 3venflow

Punk is a master of controlling the crowds.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer

Cena Sucks!


----------



## Randy Lahey

In this match the guy that takes the most damage will get the most over. Not who wins


----------



## Prince Devitt

Chan Hung said:


> Has anyone bled before this match? Or is Punk the 1st??


Cole did


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chan Hung said:


> Has anyone bled before this match? Or is Punk the 1st??


Adam Cole did I think


----------



## 3venflow

Randy Lahey said:


> In this match the guy that takes the most damage will get the most over. Not who wins


Bret vs Austin


----------



## Alright_Mate

Cena debut confirmed


----------



## Whoanma

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carrie didn’t take that well. Eddie should be really careful.


----------



## Geeee

9 amigos so far tonight? Santana will probably do them too for the 12fecta


----------



## Chan Hung

Prince Devitt said:


> Cole did


Thanks. They should have saved the blood for this match. Bummer.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Those punches by Eddie were horrible lmao


----------



## Good Bunny

Chan Hung said:


> Has anyone bled before this match? Or is Punk the 1st??


If we’re not counting menstruation, Adam Cole


----------



## Whoanma

Geeee said:


> 9 amigos so far tonight? Santana will probably do them too for the 12fecta


----------



## NXT Only

New York vs Chicago exactly how it should look


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Eddie Kingston is the only person to get Punk any kind of boos. He may succeed in bringing back angry Punk.*


----------



## Gn1212

This feels like a proper big match.


----------



## Chan Hung

It does sound like "CENA SUCKS" LOL


----------



## the_hound

ah so bryce can count, here was me thinking this was a no dq


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

JR good wrestling to these fans smells like week old BO and a month of no showering, most of them would have probably shit themselves too.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Good Bunny

This is already better than all those spotfests earlier


----------



## NXT Only

JR loved the hell out of that match


----------



## Alright_Mate

This is fantastic, Eddie is a fucking star.


----------



## Mr316

This was PERFECT.


----------



## Whoanma

Rest well, Eddie. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Chan Hung

The small pause in this match helps. Much better than constant spam moves


----------



## epfou1

Another great match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 111710


----------



## Gn1212

Chan Hung said:


> Has anyone bled before this match? Or is Punk the 1st??


Adam Cole was the first.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Fuck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

That was fucking great


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Punk knew what he was doing here:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459729795864879106*


----------



## Randy Lahey

Interesting. That match really put Punk over. He took more damage and still won


----------



## TheFiend666

Talk about underwhelming lmaooo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome match. MOTN so far. How long was that? Felt shorter than every match on the card so far. Really thought that was going to go more.


----------



## 3venflow

Mox is going after Punk when he returns.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That's probably the 2nd best match of the night.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Excellent match.


----------



## the_hound

something happened there off screen


----------



## DUSTY 74

Both looked like non blade jobs though just instant face full of blood and particularly Punk no sign of where the blood would be flowing from certainly not the forehead as it dried


----------



## Art Vandaley

Start of Punk's heel turn, finally.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Kick his ass in the parking lot after the show Eddie!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klitschko

Guys. I'm going to be honest. I got me a free stream and didn't have time to watch the show yet. Thinking about starting it right now. How's it been so far? Worth it?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Punk reacting to the boos was amazing


----------



## elo

1 week and 1 day to build to that, phenomenal from both men. Eddie is a cult hero, can't turn him heel now.


----------



## Sad Panda

Incredible match


----------



## NXT Only

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Awesome match. MOTN so far. How long was that? Felt shorter than every match on the card so far. Really thought that was going to go more.


I think MJF and Darby still hold the crown right now


----------



## Chan Hung

The Legit DMD said:


> *Punk knew what he was doing here:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459729795864879106*


Why would he troll Cena unless....


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Klitschko said:


> Guys. I'm going to be honest. I got me a free stream and didn't have time to watch the show yet. Thinking about starting it right now. How's it been so far? Worth it?


Darby vs MJF, Punk vs Kingston, Danielson vs Miro were worth it alone so far


----------



## WrestleFAQ

3venflow said:


> Mox is going after Punk when he returns.


Should be the best feud in AEW history if it lives up to its potential.


----------



## 3venflow

There's only one way to up the ante now. Dan Lambert getting powerbombed off the scaffolding. 😁


----------



## Alright_Mate

Eddie Kingston is the best thing about AEW right now


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

NXT Only said:


> I think MJF and Darby still hold the crown right now


That or Bryan/Miro is second for me. Those two are pretty close. 

I think it doesn't matter anyway. Page/Omega has MOTY potential.


----------



## Gn1212

CM Punk v Eddie Kingston made this PPV worth it.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Baron[emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

Lambert looks like a damn fool


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Lambert dressed to fight!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I wonder if we'll see more blood...


----------



## Whoanma

NXT Only said:


> Lambert looks like a damn fool


As he should.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chan Hung said:


> Why would he troll Cena unless....
> 
> View attachment 111711


*He's telling us he's ready for split reactions.*


----------



## La Parka

von raschke carries himself better than anyone in this match and hes 81 years old.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## the_hound

holy shit is that cm punks dad? those ears man


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Damn Lambert do be looking pretty fresh ngl


----------



## Randy Lahey

Great heel outfit Lambert lol😂


----------



## DUSTY 74

He isn’t trolling Cena he’s trolling the fans…. Story already lifted from the summer of punk story w Eddie in punks spot with punk now Cena 
borrowing from the you’ve become what you hate your the Yankees now promo


----------



## Irish Jet

That Young Buck fans is what pro wrestling should be.

Amazing stuff, boths guys brought believable intensity from the jump. It looked like a fight with genuine animosity.

Love that he refuses the handshake at the end too. Eddie is fucking great.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Darby vs MJF, Punk vs Kingston, Danielson vs Miro were worth it alone so far


Women's match too. Rest were meh.


----------



## Araxen

This match should really be in a cage.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> Why would he troll Cena unless....
> 
> View attachment 111711


Punk has become the New York Yankees


----------



## Irish Jet

There was only one good thing in this feud and she’s not even in the match.


----------



## Gn1212

Irish Jet said:


> That Young Buck fans is what pro wrestling should be.


What?


----------



## Nothing Finer

Klitschko said:


> Guys. I'm going to be honest. I got me a free stream and didn't have time to watch the show yet. Thinking about starting it right now. How's it been so far? Worth it?


There's something for everyone. Several matches that are akin to people who are actually fighting each other without spectacular moves, several matches with loads of spectacular moves that don't do anything that end at random points after 30 near falls.


----------



## FrankenTodd

That little girl was yawning and trying to sing Judas at the same time.[emoji28] Le Champion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wait there are tags in this?

What? I guess this is how they differ from the falls count anywhere earlier.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow some actual hot females in the stands.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh for fuck sake do we really have to sing this absolute garbage every time. It's a shit song.


----------



## Oracle

Where the fuck is PVZ


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Chan Hung said:


> Wow some actual hot females in the stands.


Probably got paid to be there.


----------



## Whoanma

Sammy.


----------



## La Parka

i've never seen a street fight with dudes holding a tag rope


----------



## Chan Hung

This match i could care less about.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I fancy a pizza now


----------



## Geeee

Irish Jet said:


> There was only one good thing in this feud and she’s not even in the match.


maybe Paige will do a run in? 😭 😭 😭 😭


----------



## Chan Hung

La Parka said:


> i've never seen a street fight with dudes holding a tag rope


This is AEW's version of WWE's Extreme Rules.


----------



## Stormbringer

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh for fuck sake do we really have to sing this absolute garbage every time. It's a shit song.


Hit the mute button then


----------



## Nothing Finer

It'd be great if the street fight is the one match in the history of AEW where tag rules are actually enforced. Maybe the streets of Minneapolis have a particular regard for sportsmanship.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Street Fight with tag team rules? Wtf?


----------



## Geeee

La Parka said:


> i've never seen a street fight with dudes holding a tag rope


Minnesota does have a shitload of pro wrestlers. Maybe there is a wrestling ring on every corner LOL


----------



## Whoanma

So, no Paige?


----------



## 3venflow

Wonder if they're going more traditional for this because of all that's come before. It'll probably spill outside but I expected it to quickly head to the concourse.


----------



## the_hound

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh for fuck sake do we really have to sing this absolute garbage every time. It's a shit song.


yeah especially the stinky weirdos lifting their arms and doing weird dance moves, seriously wtf was that shit doing the sign language at the start?


----------



## The XL 2

Pro wrestling prodigy Junior Dos Santos


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This is bad, MMA guys aren't good at all lol


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL Jericho actually has himself having fist fights with JDS. This is actually where Vince would rein in his ego.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Holy shit JDS


----------



## Prayer Police

These non-wrestlers are cringe.


----------



## Good Bunny

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Probably got paid to be there.


One of them is a somewhat known groupie. I forget what her claim to fame was. Something weird like eating poo


----------



## Randy Lahey

Why did they call this a street fight? It’s just a 10 man tag


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is bad, MMA guys aren't good at all lol


JDS looks pretty fucking good honestly.


----------



## Gn1212

Chan Hung said:


> Why would he troll Cena unless....
> 
> View attachment 111711


Punk is honestly so far ahead. Everything he's done so far in his return is just captivating.
I really hope he uses that brain of his after he retires. He should be EVP over the other clowns.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

the_hound said:


> yeah especially the stinky weirdos lifting their arms and doing weird dance moves, seriously wtf was that shit doing the sign language at the start?


I mean at least they showed some hot chicks in the crowd, first time that ever happened in an AEW crowd I reckon?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Yeah this match is my coffee break


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Why are there tags IN A STREET FIGHT?!*


----------



## Geeee

Whoanma said:


> So, no Paige?


Paige is NOT here


----------



## Whoanma

Who will beat the crap out of Lambert?


----------



## FrankenTodd

Dan, a real Globetrotter just said take your fat ass home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

Junior Dos Santos gets the business, AEW should sign him


----------



## FrankenTodd

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer

I can't take JDS seriously as a heel. Dude was legit the nicest dude on the roster for like 10 years.


----------



## Randy Lahey

This is just a cluster fuck lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn, Junior is a big fuck. Sign him already and rid the midgets like OC and Marko Stunt 

Lambert is like an ' old white shane mcmahon ' LOL


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

Sammy has a football 😂


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Good Bunny said:


> One of them is a somewhat known groupie. I forget what her claim to fame was. Something weird like eating poo


Oh so she fits right in with the AEW fanbase then


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is bad, MMA guys aren't good at all lol


Should have paid them to stand with their arms folded, like Tito.


----------



## Irish Jet

PavelGaborik said:


> JDS looks pretty fucking good honestly.


Which is why it’s even more frustrating that he’s involved in this fuckery. Guy should be a next level monster.


----------



## Prayer Police

lol, Prince sign


----------



## the_hound

lol at them all running around the ring to head for the big dive, fucking hate that shit


----------



## Geeee

Stormbringer said:


> I can't take JDS seriously as a heel. Dude was legit the nicest dude on the roster for like 10 years.


not to mention, in this very match, he gave Jericho a super safe powerslam and then checked to see if he was alright LOL


----------



## La Parka

If you aren't Brock Lesnar or Ken Shamrock, don't do the MMA crossover.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ethan Page went from ripped to dad bod even faster than Mox lost lost the dad bod this summer.


----------



## Stormbringer

Purple Rain, Purple Rain....


----------



## elo

This would have been fine if we hadn't seen this like 90 mins ago, just get to the finish and let's get the main event on please.


----------



## Geeee

Human centipede??


----------



## PavelGaborik

Irish Jet said:


> Which is why it’s even more frustrating that he’s involved in this fuckery. Guy should be a next level monster.


He isn't signed yet, gotta start somewhere. 

He's been impressive though, no denying that.


----------



## Whoanma

What a joke those two are.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Honestly the football to the head probably hurt more than anything else


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL at them directing Arlovski where to go.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sammy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

this is bad even for aew


----------



## TheFiend666

I'd like to see Santana and Ortiz go after the tag belts soon. I love them


----------



## Irish Jet

This is trash.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Where the fuck did he get a toaster


----------



## Whoanma

Sammy’s the MVP.


----------



## Stormbringer

That submission combo was a thing of beauty!


----------



## TheFiend666

This is so bad that it's almost good LMAO


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I'm bored.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Randy Lahey said:


> Honestly the football to the head probably hurt more than anything else


Looked like it got him in the chest or ribs more, still would have hurt.


----------



## Randy Lahey

This match should have been sponsored by Dick’s Sporting Goods


----------



## Geeee

Do you think that somehow Lambert will pin Jericho like he promised? MJF won with a headlock takedown like he promised...


----------



## ProjectGargano

TheFiend666 said:


> This is so bad that it's almost good LMAO


I think that is the goal lmao


----------



## 3venflow

Hager is a one man wrecking crew against the MMA guys.


----------



## Gn1212

What a spotfest!
Another bad match. Such a conflicting PPV.


----------



## FrankenTodd

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Where the fuck did he get a toaster





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

PavelGaborik said:


> He isn't signed yet, gotta start somewhere.
> 
> He's been impressive though, no denying that.


Oh I know but it’s obviously something they’d be looking at. I’m sure he’d be interested if the money was right. 

This just sort of makes him look like a goof, he’s just another guy in the match.


----------



## Chan Hung

THIS is going on way too fucking long. This is fucking horrible.


----------



## Ham and Egger

ATT is just letting Page and Sky get their asses kicked. Lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

Gn1212 said:


> What a spotfest!
> Another bad match. Such a conflicting PPV.


The first bad match


----------



## Stormbringer

The buntcake pan!


----------



## Whoanma

Geeee said:


> Do you think that somehow Lambert will pin Jericho like he promised? MJF won with a headlock takedown like he promised...


I’m still waiting for Lambert to get clobbered.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sell it Sammy sell it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Sammy beefed up a ton since the inception of AEW


----------



## Gn1212

That was a cool optic to be fair.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Sammy is awesome! Anything for a pop. That’s how you break a table!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sammy Hardy


----------



## 3venflow

I marked for the Baron's claw.


----------



## Stormbringer

Jeff Hardy lives in AEW!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Iron Claw!! I just marked out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Did a fan just get hurt for a stupid AEW spot?


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Hager's wife is hot as fuck


----------



## Irish Jet

There is gonna be a really serious injury in this company soon. The high spotfests are just way too frequent.


----------



## ElTerrible

Lawsuit bay bay.


----------



## Whoanma

Of course, it had to be Jericho.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Damn they fucked up that dive into the crowd and hit a fan


----------



## 3venflow

All of Lambert's shit talking has led to this.


----------



## Stormbringer

The timing there.....


----------



## LacunaCoiled

Geeee said:


> Human centipede??


Those movies are messed up.


----------



## Irish Jet

Please Fozzy take Jericho away.


----------



## Nothing Finer

This is the worst kind of match to have MMA guys in. Timing is so important.


----------



## Araragi

This match is exhausting.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

No pizza cutter yet


----------



## the_hound

well that was shades of DAMNIT JEFF and where the fuck is vickie


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Ishii!!!!!!


----------



## 3venflow

The Inner Circle are indestructible. The true OGs.

ISHII!


----------



## Prayer Police

This match is retarded. I love it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

With all the Eddie stuff, I'm surprised no one has done the chair spot yet.


----------



## ElTerrible

LMAO at Aubrey looking up like somebody there?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Cool match. Bit of a cluster fck but always good action


----------



## Whoanma

The end for Shite of the Year.


----------



## DRose1994

Way too long a match. Also, the Eddie Guerrero nods in every single match are ridiculous at this point. Way overdone now.


----------



## Trophies

Man I'm dozing off lol need to be fully awake for Page/Omega lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Now it makes sense why the tag title match didn't end with the Eddie spot


----------



## Nothing Finer

It was a pretty stupid match, but it was fun. I think if it had gone much longer it would have outstayed its welcome.


----------



## Trophies

Jay Lethal!!


----------



## 3venflow

JAY LETHAL IS ALL ELITE!


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Dynamite already looking like shit with lower tier jobbers. Same ol' shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Forbidden Door widens...


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Jay Lethal back on BTE


----------



## Gn1212

Ric Flair is All Elite!!!!


----------



## Good Bunny

Yoooo Ishii and Jay Lethal LFG


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I approve of Jay Lethal but AEW will not do anything good with him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I know some of y'all wanted Jay Lethal.*


----------



## Geeee

Ham and Egger said:


> The Forbidden Door widens...


I don't think it's Forbidden Door. RoH released all their wrestlers.


----------



## Prayer Police

Jay Lethal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElTerrible

Black Machismo. Oooooooh yeah.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ok I'm in, Jay Lethal is a brilliant signing.


----------



## Stormbringer

Jay Lethal finally makes it to the big leagues!


----------



## Whoanma

Uh-oh.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Irish Jet said:


> Oh I know but it’s obviously something they’d be looking at. I’m sure he’d be interested if the money was right.
> 
> This just sort of makes him look like a goof, he’s just another guy in the match.


I get it, but to be fair it's a huge match. He has potential though to be sure.


----------



## Randy Lahey

There’s gotta be a 2nd guest. Jay Lethal is the fake out


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Geeee

Calling out Sammy after he went through tables is kind of a heel move by Lethal.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW continues to build an incredible roster top to bottom. I hope he isn't the last of the ROH guys signed.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Jay and Sammy will be fucking fantastic


----------



## Nothing Finer

Chan Hung said:


> Damn Dynamite already looking like shit with lower tier jobbers. Same ol' shit.


Yeah, I don't know why you'd put an ad for that on the PPV. Surely anyone who is interested in a Japanese grandad match is surely already watching.


----------



## Thomazbr

Should've been the Briscoes dammit

Jay Briscoe is the better Jay


----------



## Thomazbr

Nothing Finer said:


> Yeah, I don't know why you'd put an ad for that on the PPV. Surely anyone who is interested in a Japanese grandad match is surely already watching.


Ishii isn't one of the dads


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sammy vs Jay Lethal will be FIRE! 🔥 *


----------



## elo

Jay v Sammy niiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## TheFiend666

Ahhh more AEW talent has to take a back seat lol


----------



## 3venflow

Thomazbr said:


> Should've been the Briscoes dammit
> 
> Jay Briscoe is the better Jay


Not sure they want to leave the farm. But if not they can surely be used in spurts.


----------



## Stellar

JAY LETHAL! HELL YES! I really wanted him to get an opportunity on a big stage before he retires and my wish was granted. Great signing by Tony Khan.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Ham and Egger

IN TONY KHAN I TRUST! HE'S GIVING PRO WRESTLING FANS WHAT THEY WANT!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Can Sammy lose to Lethal? He's a terrible champ.


----------



## the_hound

so aew signed the sex pest jay lethal, i'm shocked


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TheFiend666 said:


> Ahhh more AEW talent has to take a back seat lol


They should ask to go 2 hours on Friday, especially if they are brining others in.


----------



## Trophies

Excuse me sir...you can't just ride your horse in the middle of the street.


----------



## ElTerrible

Little worried Bray comes in costing Page the match, so they can do a Dark Order feud between Hangman/Bray and do Omega/Danielson II for the world title. Nah. Page has to do it.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Okada to close the show.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ElTerrible said:


> Little worried Bray comes in costing Page the match, so they can do a Dark Order feud between Hangman/Bray and do Omega/Danielson II for the world title. Nah. Page has to do it.


I'm actually a little bit concerned now


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This is a cool little pre match thing.


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman is a fucking star. I love him so much.


----------



## Chan Hung

Lethal could literally be the brother of Scorpio Sky


----------



## FrankenTodd

I’m Omega all day but I love Page’s song


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

GOOSEBUMPS


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

COWBOY SHIT


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


I literally just cried laughing 

Legend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Can Sammy lose to Lethal? He's a terrible champ.


Dear god stfu you clearly have no clue what talent is


----------



## KrysRaw1

So AEW has more wrestlers than what they can do with and they sign a has been in Jay Lethal. Fuck. They need to fire half their roster of geeks


----------



## The XL 2

Over under on this match going at least 45?


----------



## Chris22

Hangman Adam Page Let's Gooooooooooooo!


----------



## LacunaCoiled

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


A classic


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That was sick camera work in that intro package for Page


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

Omega is a complete Sephiroth mark, lmao


----------



## KrysRaw1

Dynamite getting plugged with geeks. Tony not giving a Fuck about killing the show


----------



## ProjectGargano

The XL 2 said:


> Over under on this match going at least 45?


30 minutes


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FrankenTodd said:


> I literally just cried laughing
> 
> Legend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed

They don't make them like that anymore


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459739764844806148


----------



## Randy Lahey

Omega’s music sucks. I can’t be the only person that thinks that


----------



## Gn1212

Was that Kota sign planted? 👀


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MrMeeseeks said:


> Dear god stfu you clearly have no clue what talent is


If talent means good wrestler + no personality then you're right. If you can't cut a promo you're not good.


----------



## shawnyhc01

OWA vs Cowboy shit!! Goosebump!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

Forgot how much I hated Justin Roberts.


----------



## imperfecto

best entrance in history of pro wrestling


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> They should ask to go _2 hours on Friday,_ especially if they are brining others in.


Would be even worse to be honest. They can barely put on a show worth watching for 1 hour. Instead their go home show is Matt Hardy vs OC lmfao


----------



## 3venflow

KrysRaw1 said:


> So AEW has more wrestlers than what they can do with and they sign a has been in Jay Lethal. Fuck. They need to fire half their roster of geeks


Has-been? He's only 36 and been doing some of his best work in ROH and the pure division. My main concern was his ROH character was very straight laced and dry, but he seemed more TNA Lethal in his interview just then.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

How long has it been since someone kicked out of the OWA?


----------



## Nothing Finer

Thomazbr said:


> Ishii isn't one of the dads


OK, but if I'm just watching the PPV and not coming on here asking about it how am I supposed to know?


----------



## Araxen

I want Kenny to win so bad just to hear the Internet cry.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> I approve of Jay Lethal but AEW will not do anything good with him.


What should they do with him that would garner your approval?


----------



## Chan Hung

Kenny will win so it will be Omega vs Bryan.


----------



## the_hound

cody to destroy hangmans chances.


----------



## Randy Lahey

“Fuck Don Callis” chant 😂


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Stellar

The time is now for Hangman Page. Time to complete the story that leads to the good guy being victorious tonight. Lets do this!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Araxen said:


> I want Kenny to win so bad just to hear the Internet cry.


"I'm happy Kenny won, long term storytelling!"



PavelGaborik said:


> What should they do with him that would garner your approval?


I'd have him working with Punk, Bryan, Kenny etc.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I’m surprised they let Callis be ringside


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

yLove said:


> best entrance in history of pro wrestling


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> What should they do with him that would garner your approval?


Have him just do the Macho Man or Ric Flair gimmick. That's the only thing he was good at in TNA, that or Imitate Ric Flair


----------



## RoganJosh

Randy Lahey said:


> Omega’s music sucks. I can’t be the only person that thinks that


Yes, you're the only one who thinks this.


----------



## Stormbringer

Araxen said:


> I want Kenny to win so bad just to hear the Internet cry.


I want Omega to win because he's simply better than Page.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Blood rushing through Omega and Page as blood rushes to the penises of sweaty fat neckbeards around the world as they all shout "This match fucks"


----------



## KingofKings1524

Did the show die for anyone else?


----------



## Irish Jet

Stormbringer said:


> I want Omega to win because he's simply better than Page.


I want him to win because it’s time to push Bryan and Punk to the top and at least one needs the belt.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Araxen said:


> I want Kenny to win so bad just to hear the Internet cry.


----------



## the_hound

there's a big fucking screen showing don's interference


----------



## Randy Lahey

Don Callis dresses like a character out of GTA Vice City


----------



## Whoanma

I’d love Kenny to win, but it’s the cowboy’s time.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Bryan needs to cash in his Full Gear in the Bank to make it a triple threat


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Randy Lahey said:


> Don Callis dresses like a character out of GTA Vice City


Ken Rosenberg from Wish


----------



## shawnyhc01

People here wish Omega win is trying to destory AEW for sure. Remember Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle and Angle won? Since then, TNA destoried their superstar.


----------



## Araragi

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Blood rushing through Omega and Page as blood rushes to the penises of sweaty fat neckbeards around the world as they all shout "This match fucks"


----------



## Whoanma

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ken Rosenberg from Wish


He’s no Lance Vance, that’s for sure.


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> Don Callis dresses like a character out of GTA Vice City


----------



## Stormbringer

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Bryan needs to cash in his Full Gear in the Bank to make it a triple threat


After facing a Bulgarian Bear, are you crazy?!


----------



## Chan Hung

HAHA JR at Don: "He should be fined or suspended for wearing them boots!"


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Whoanma said:


> He’s no Lance Vance, that’s for sure.


He ain't got what it takes to do the Lance. Vance. Dance!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> "I'm happy Kenny won, long term storytelling!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have him working with Punk, Bryan, Kenny etc.


You're higher on him than me.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PavelGaborik said:


> You're higher on him than me.


Well like him or not he's been the biggest star ROH has for years now. Surely that means at least a little...


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman winning is the outcome that feels right and I'm one of Kenny's biggest fans. They've stretched Hangman's chase more than is common in America and he could easily become the never man if he loses tonight. Why do that when he's the most popular babyface in the company? Even if it's a short reign, his win would go down in AEW history.


----------



## Gn1212

Omega should win with the help of Don Callis, deafening boos follow, Tony Khan comes out, says he had enough of Don Callis interrupting main events, match is restarted with Don Callis banned from ringside, Page wins.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Callis fanning Kenny[emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer

Gn1212 said:


> Omega should win with the help of Don Callis, deafening boos follow, Tony Khan comes out, says he had enough of Don Callis interrupting main events, match is restarted with Don Callis banned from ringside, Page wins.


People would cry Starrcade 97


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Gn1212

Jesus, I'm fucking knackered. This event is long.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I think the mic is picking up the spots being called


----------



## Alright_Mate

Fuck!

Hangman will have whiplash after that.


----------



## Chan Hung

Excalibur often sounds like a nerd.


----------



## DRose1994

Excalibur calling powerbombs bugs me. “Tiger driver” or “liger bomb.” It’s just a power bomb or a sunset bomb


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny is trying to break Hangman's neck.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If Hangman wins, they could do a Kenny vs Cody match in the near future with a double turn. Cody could be a heel authority figure or something.


----------



## the_hound

another match and another bump on the hard part of the ring


----------



## Alright_Mate

This match should feel more heated than this, this is turning into a slow slog.


----------



## Gn1212

My twitter feed has too many comments about Battle in the Valley. What the hell, why would you not finish Full Gear first.


----------



## shawnyhc01

This match is also outstanding


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> If Hangman wins, they could do a Kenny vs Cody match in the near future with a double turn. Cody could be a heel authority figure or something.


I want Kenny to have a face reign, but I guess I’d have to wait a really long time for that.


----------



## 3venflow

I just hope the SuperKliq stay in the back.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This match needs more intensity, these two are supposed to hate each other's guts. Punk vs Kingston encapsulated that hatred perfectly.


----------



## La Parka

3venflow said:


> I just hope the SuperKliq stay in the back.


Wouldn’t make a whole lot of sense if they did.

Omegas held his title all of this time because of them. Wouldn’t really help Hangman to beat Omega while the bucks stay in the back.


----------



## Geeee

LOL the ref's sell on that buckshot was 20/10


----------



## epfou1

Here comes the fuckery


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> I want Kenny to have a face reign, but I guess I’d have to wait a really long time for that.


There's several ways to do it. Adam Cole bringing his own guys in like Fish and O'Reilly to the Elite and wanting to take over for one.


----------



## Gn1212

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> This match needs more intensity, these two are supposed to hate each other's guts. Punk vs Kingston encapsulated that hatred perfectly.


Agreed. You can't work the match at this pace after what preceded.


----------



## Chan Hung

I marked out at the REF getting his ass kicked!


----------



## Prayer Police

the ref is ded


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Aubrey Edwards fucking stinks.


----------



## the_hound

fuckery time...................


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> There's several ways to do it. Adam Cole bringing his own guys in like Fish and O'Reilly to the Elite and wanting to take over for one.


More Undisputed Shite? Ugh…


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman refuses to cheat like Kenny did to win the belt.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

Aubrey straight in with a botch.


----------



## Irish Jet

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> There's several ways to do it. Adam Cole bringing his own guys in like Fish and O'Reilly to the Elite and wanting to take over for one.


The guy who needs to get the fuck away from those goofs is Adam Cole. Already fading into the background because of them.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Would have been better if Aubrey had Warrior face paint on.


----------



## RoganJosh

Is that guy in the front row with the goatee beard that Brock Lesnar guy?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> More Undisputed Shite? Ugh…


Just thinking there might be something to that Fish - Elite segment the other night.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Stormbringer

Just have to give Aubrey shine?


----------



## Stormbringer

Alright_Mate said:


> Aubrey straight in with a botch.


What she do?


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Just thinking there might be something to that Fish - Elite segment the other night.


Yeah, sadly you’re probably right.


----------



## Gn1212

These guys are getting sloppy.


----------



## 3venflow

Man my heart is racing here. This is amazing.


----------



## The XL 2

How many elbows and knees were no sold in that one?


----------



## Trophies

HE DID IT!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police

Why is Callis still on the apron?
Roll out of the way.


----------



## Trophies

YOUNG BUCKS STORY PROGRESSION


----------



## Nothing Finer

Those German Suplex Piledriver things are fucking terrifying.


----------



## 3venflow

Holy shit, he did it! And the Bucks refused to interfere.


----------



## Whoanma

The OWA is still protected and the F*cks are two pieces of shite.


----------



## Irish Jet

Look at these dickheads getting involved in the main even for no fucking reason. Cancer.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

How this all started


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

MOTN. Awesome match. They paid off the story they needed to. The superior talent won and is now the World Champ. Well done to AEW on this.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

And Neewwwwww...


----------



## Stellar

HANGMAN DID IT! NEW CHAMP!


----------



## Chan Hung

More irrational booking. Why are the young fucks suddenly a face? Makes no sense.


----------



## Stormbringer

Boooooooo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Not too thrilled about Hangman vs Bryan, but this is still a feel good moment. I'm happy for his fans.*


----------



## Alright_Mate

BY GOD, IT’S JOHN CENA


----------



## 3venflow

YOU DESERVE IT.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Great fucking match right guy won


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Chan Hung said:


> More irrational booking. Why are the young fucks suddenly a face? Makes no sense.


Booker of the year


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Thank God Kenny's reign is over


----------



## DtX

Combined with the ending to the Super Elite/Jurassic Express match this is the end of the Elite right? Or at least the beginning of the end.


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> More irrational booking. Why are the young fucks suddenly a face? Makes no sense.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This is hilarious. Dark Order ending a PPV.


----------



## Chris22

I'm so happy Hangman Adam Page finally won!! New AEW Champion!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gn1212

#BadNewsSanta said:


> MOTN. Awesome match. They paid off the story they needed to. The superior talent won and is now the World Champ. Well done to AEW on this.


I think the opener and Punk v Kingston were better.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Great moment for the hardcores, terrible decision if you're attempting to grow your brand. 

You should've made DB vs Omega a title match if this was the outcome you planned out.


----------



## Chan Hung

Great now the dork order is out. Way to ruin it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Decent PPV. MJF - Darby set the standard.


----------



## DRose1994

Happy Hangman won. They can fuck off with Dark Order coming out though.


----------



## The XL 2

Young Bucks not helping Omega makes zero sense. Hangman overcoming the Bucks interference would have made a lot more sense and been better TV


----------



## epfou1

Nice celly. Great Ppv. All matches delivered except for the PAC/Cody v Black/Andrade.


----------



## shandcraig

ppv fucking wrecked with the fucking dark order coming out. fuck you tony khan. stop doing 1 good thing followed by a follow up of something stupid.


----------



## Prayer Police

just at the top of the hour


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> Great moment for the hardcores, terrible decision if you're attempting to grow your brand.
> 
> You should've made DB vs Omega a title match if this was the outcome you planned out.


Agreed. There goes the potential Kenny champ vs Bryan. Overall a bad move. I like Hangman but seriously this was not the time. And to add to the mix of the Bucks just letting Hangman do that made zero sense. Overall weak ending.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PavelGaborik said:


> Great moment for the hardcores, terrible decision if you're attempting to grow your brand.
> 
> You should've made DB vs Omega a title match if this was the outcome you planned out.


Not only a terrible decision but a very very obvious one also. Everyone has been calling this for like a year now...


----------



## PavelGaborik

AEW has no fucking idea what they're doing when it comes to booking heels and it's lead us to Bryan Danielson vs Hangman....cringe.


----------



## TheFiend666

4 hours is too much...I am fucking exhausted. lol Major props to that crowd being able to sit there that long


Chan Hung said:


> More irrational booking. Why are the young fucks suddenly a face? Makes no sense.


Made no damn sense even more so when they've been the biggest heels in AEW lmfao WTFFFFF


----------



## Good Bunny

Called it. Where’s my cookies?



Good Bunny said:


> I think Danielson puts [Hangman] over. Basically a respect match between faces.





Good Bunny said:


> I’m thinking Bryan wins to swerve fans into thinking Kenny retains


----------



## Mr316

Anyone who finds a way to complain about this show should just stop watching wrestling. What a great PPV.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Miserable ending. Stupid. And Dynamite looks terrible. This company is begging to get dumped from cable sooner than later.


----------



## ProjectGargano

shandcraig said:


> ppv fucking wrecked with the fucking dark order coming out. fuck you tony khan. stop doing 1 good thing followed by a follow up of something stupid.


Wtf, they were part of the storyline. And it was a good end to it.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Gotta think Kenny is getting kicked out the elite, and taking time off.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Good Bunny said:


> Called it. Where’s my cookies?


With all due respect every man and his dog knew Hangman over.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Chan Hung said:


> More irrational booking. Why are the young fucks suddenly a face? Makes no sense.


They're not. Stop thinking in WWE booking terms. That shit has fried some of your brains.


----------



## 3venflow

The opener, main event, Miro vs Danielson and Punk vs Eddie were all incredible matches rich in storytelling and excitement. In between there was a lot of good like the tag title match and some ok stuff. I didn't find anything outright bad. It's two home run PPVs in a row. No real surprises besides the Lethal intro, but it didn't need them.


----------



## Chris22

So many Bryan Danielson marks crying because he's losing to Hangman Page.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Dark Order closing a PPV.....yuck


----------



## Randy Lahey

Darby/MJF was great.
Hangman/Kenny was great.
Great spot fest in the Bucks/Cole match.
Punk/Eddie was good.
Miro/BD was good.

Rest of the PPV was forgettable but still a good night of wrestling.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Well Omega lost, but he joined the club as the second person that kicked out of the OWA!


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Booker of the year


Ummm. You missed the fucking story on Rampage then, because Hangman apologized to the Bucks for what he did.

And the entire fucking story is that this is someone they have travelled the world with, and they clearly chose to not interfere this time.

Goddamn some of you love to try and ruin a moment that was CLEARLY fucking foreshadowed on Friday.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Another AEW event where it feels great to be a pro wrestling fan. AEW IS PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING.


----------



## Chan Hung

Omega as heel champ should have been the right decision. Someone here said maybe Cody can go heel vs Page. I could enjoy that. But overall the heels in AEW are not that good.


----------



## FrankenTodd

It was the right thing in terms of story and booking but damn I’d rather see Omega vs Bryan Part ii 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano

KrysRaw1 said:


> Miserable ending. Stupid. And Dynamite looks terrible. This company is begging to get dumped from cable sooner than later.


Yes, you are saying that since the beginning


----------



## TheFiend666

Mr316 said:


> Anyone who finds a way to complain about this show should just stop watching wrestling. What a great PPV.


I won't stop watching, but thanks for the advice..


----------



## Irish Jet

Mr316 said:


> Anyone who finds a way to complain about this show should just stop watching wrestling. What a great PPV.


Anyone who critiques obviously questionable decisions has no right to watch wrestling.

-AEW fans


----------



## the_hound

match of the night was defo tay vs brit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Bryan/Kenny doesn't need the title, isn't about the title, and thankfully is not for the title. Maybe when Bryan's champ they can do that as a successful defense for Bryan, but Page winning was the right move.

As far as star ratings for matches:

MJF/Darby - ***3/4
Lucha Bros/FTR - **1/4
Miro/Danielson - ***3/4
Cage and Express vs. Super Elite - **3/4
Cody/Pac vs. Black/Andrade - **
Baker/Conti - ***
Punk/Kingston - ****
IC/ATT - **
Page/Omega - ****1/4

Show was definitely a mixed bag, but plenty of great stuff to make it worth it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

It's cool Hangman won. He's over and it legitimizes him as a star and a top guy. That's what they need, fresh top stars. I remember Hangman from the Bullet Club back in the day basically being one of the weakest members but he's come out of the shadow of the Elite and grown into a star in his own right. Very proud of him.


----------



## ShadowCounter

The XL 2 said:


> Young Bucks not helping Omega makes zero sense. Hangman overcoming the Bucks interference would have made a lot more sense and been better TV


Yes, it does. Hangman appologized to them for fucking up their friendship earlier and they just accepted it and went Switzerland. This isn't WWE where faces wear the white shirts and heels the black. In AEW good guys and bad guys can like each other. Christ after 2 years of watching Schivavone cover for Britt while also shitting on every other heel you should know this by now.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Adam Page does nothing for me. I've got no idea what people see in him. I would have much rather seen Omega/Bryan.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Tell it like it is said:


> Well Omega lost, but he joined the club as the second person that kicked out of the OWA!


Building that Ibushi match, lol


----------



## Chan Hung

bdon said:


> Ummm. *You missed the fucking story on Rampage then*, because Hangman apologized to the Bucks for what he did.
> 
> And the entire fucking story is that this is someone they have travelled the world with, and they clearly chose to not interfere this time.
> 
> Goddamn some of you love to try and ruin a moment that was *CLEARLY fucking foreshadowed on Friday*.


I'm glad you were one of the few 488,000 who saw it then on a Friday, because even a lot of their usual base tuned out.


----------



## The XL 2

ShadowCounter said:


> Yes, it does. Hangman appologized to them for fucking up their friendship earlier and they just accepted it and went Switzerland. This isn't WWE where faces wear the white shirts and heels the black. In AEW good guys and bad guys can like each other. Christ after 2 years of watching Schivavone cover for Britt while also shitting on every other heel you should know this by now.


The Bucks are obnoxious punks, what would an apology followed by a threat matter?


----------



## Randy Lahey

PavelGaborik said:


> AEW has no fucking idea what they're doing when it comes to booking heels and it's lead us to Bryan Danielson vs Hangman....cringe.


2 ultra over babyface going at it. It’s no different than Punk/Kingston and that was a hot feud


----------



## 3venflow

Chris22 said:


> So many Bryan Danielson marks crying because he's losing to Hangman Page.


Great to see a company committed to cultivating so much younger talent while also keeping legends relevant. Hangman, Darby and MJF are all big players in AEW who can carry the company forward with others when the older guys are gone. Jungle Boy is getting there. Sammy I'm not so sure on. I love him but something ain't there yet to push him any higher.


----------



## bdon

FrankenTodd said:


> It was the right thing in terms of story and booking but damn I’d rather see Omega vs Bryan Part ii
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And you will…when Bryan takes the title off Page, and he has to eat his words that “we will fight for the title, but that day isn’t today” - when it is for the title, Bryan will be the champ putting over Kenny.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Chris22 said:


> So many Bryan Danielson marks crying because he's losing to Hangman Page.


Not me. Huge Bryan mark and I think it makes perfect sense. Hangman does what Omega couldn't. Hell, that even helps write the Omega/Page rematch down the line.

EDIT: And Bryan puts someone over who finally gets backed long term by the company he works for.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes, you are saying that since the beginning


He's kind of right to be honest.

Ratings are pretty low and you take your belt off Omega and put it on someone less popular who is only over with your core audience.

Smart booker puts the belt on Bryan asap but Tony needs to wank to his storytelling hence why we now have Hangman as champion.


----------



## shandcraig

good ppv, hope everyone enjoyed it


----------



## Whoanma

Nothing Finer said:


> Adam Page does nothing for me. I've got no idea what people see in him. I would have much rather seen Omega/Bryan.


Cowboy shit?


----------



## Chan Hung

Nothing Finer said:


> Adam Page does nothing for me. I've got no idea what people see in him. I would have much rather seen Omega/Bryan.


I like Page but it wasn't his time tonight. And they reminded us again why he wasn't taken serious by having the geek order come out again and force themselves onto him to get some face reaction. This company clearly cant keep people away from a faction.


----------



## bdon

Chan Hung said:


> I'm glad you were one of the few 488,000 who saw it then on a Friday, because even a lot of their usual base tuned out.


I didn’t watch it. I saw it on my feed, though.

Should they just not show anything on that show?

Uh huh…


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> He's kind of right to be honest.
> 
> Ratings are pretty low and you take your belt off Omega and put it on someone less popular who is only over with your core audience.
> 
> Smart booker puts the belt on Bryan asap but Tony needs to wank to his storytelling hence why we now have Hangman as champion.



what you dont understand is that is not going to work either. these dudes are also now just over with aew. they did not bring any new fans other than a few episodes so your logic is not true. trust me if they had some belt around them it would not make a single difference to people that are already not tuning in to see them. aew needs to focus on what has been getting them over in the first place because wwe talent are clearly not doing it.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chip Chipperson said:


> He's kind of right to be honest.
> 
> Ratings are pretty low and you take your belt off Omega and put it on someone less popular who is only over with your core audience.
> 
> Smart booker puts the belt on Bryan asap but Tony needs to wank to his storytelling hence why we now have Hangman as champion.


"Ratings are pretty low" lmao. They are having the best year since their existence in terms of ratings.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Randy Lahey said:


> 2 ultra over babyface going at it. It’s no different than Punk/Kingston and that was a hot feud


It simply doesn't draw the same as Omega vs Bryan or Omega vs Punk does no matter how much you like Hangman. 

I think Hangman is a top 20 wrestler in the world right now, I'm a big fan, I simply don't think the time is right for him to win the strap. 

The average wrestling fan is simply not going to care as much about Hangman vs Danielson as they would about arguably the two best in ring workers in the world currently battling it out in a championship rematch. 

That's just how it is.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Show was okay. But that ending sucked.


----------



## TheFiend666

Dork order = Spirit Squad 

They close with those geeks in the ring...Classic LMFAO


----------



## bdon

Page is only going to serve the purpose of getting the belt onto Bryan, so he can lose it back to Kenny.


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> More irrational booking. Why are the young fucks suddenly a face? Makes no sense.


I don't think The Bucks are face. I think they specifically abandoned Kenny, which is a dick move actually.

I believe the rumor is that Kenny has a lot of lingering injuries and he will taken an extended leave.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I give it a B overall. Some of the matches were stupidly long with bad finishes but I think the good outweighs the bad.


----------



## Whoanma

bdon said:


> And you will…when Bryan takes the title off Page, and he has to eat his words that “we will fight for the title, but that day isn’t today” - when it is for the title, Bryan will be the champ putting over Kenny.


I’d love to see this but I’m not sure it’ll happen. Danielson is definitely putting Hangman over.


----------



## Mr316

Funny thing is…the ones complaining probably watched the show on a shitty illegal stream on their shitty 2006 laptop.

That was one hell of a PPV. Crowd was hot. Every single match was fun. No complaints.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

It would easy to put the title on Danielson or Punk to boost ratings but AEW are investing in their future. You can get immediate boost in ratings or you can build up young new stars so that when the older veteran stars are long gone you have consistent ratings. Or you will get that drop off after the established stars win the title and the initial boom dies down.


----------



## ShadowCounter

The XL 2 said:


> The Bucks are obnoxious punks, what would an apology followed by a threat matter?


Sure they are but Page has been 1 of their ride or dies for years. They started AEW with him. This isn't some "co-worker' to them. Man, some of you can't follow a long term story line to save your lives. Stick with WWE's creative if this is too deep for you guys.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

ShadowCounter said:


> In AEW good guys and bad guys can like each other. Christ after 2 years of watching Schivavone cover for Britt while also shitting on every other heel you should know this by now.


Except they do an awful job of actually establishing that.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Nice to see that all of Twitter enjoyed the PPV. Here the same 5/6 marks are all pissed off.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459748909786480641


----------



## Error_404

That was a nice finish with Nick nodding to page to go for it. 
Looking forward to see how his reign goes.


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> The Bucks are obnoxious punks, what would an apology followed by a threat matter?


Last week the bucks were heels right? Then suddenly tonight they let Page do that to Omega? Unless Omega is turning face? Again, the booking sucks and doesn't make a bit of sense. Kind of like the way they continue to just throw face vs face matchups since they can't book heels.


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> I like Page but it wasn't his time tonight. And they reminded us again why he wasn't taken serious by having the geek order come out again and force themselves onto him to get some face reaction. This company clearly cant keep people away from a faction.


they wasted so much potential with hangman. he could have been much stronger and better but the storyline dragged with un logical people like dark order. now it looks like hes buddies with elite again ?


----------



## Stormbringer

Chan Hung said:


> I'm glad you were one of the few 488,000 who saw it then on a Friday, because even a lot of their usual base tuned out.


Can you all just fuck off with this god damned ratings nonsense! The only people who need to worry about ratings are people who negotiate million and billion dollar deals. Not John Doe and Joe Blow internet trolls.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Chip Chipperson said:


> Except they do an awful job of actually establishing that.


It literally happens IN YOUR FACE every week Baker's on tv. This isn't the company that's gonna spell shit out for you like you're 5. If you need that then AEW probably isn't for you.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I checked and Punk/Kingston was the shortest match of the night. According to the wiki it went 11 minutes. That match could've been a MOTYC at the rate they were going and they got short-changed on time,, but too many other matches instead went way over what they should've and it dragged those down.

Seriously though, the PPV should've been 3 hours. PPVs in general should only go 3 hours. 4 hours going as late as this one did and the crowd never fully recovered after the first few matches which had a lot of spots and flash to pop the crowd (except Miro/Danielson which was a much more reserved match and stands out). They still popped big for Hangman and his win, but hopefully going forward AEW doesn't stretch the PPVs unnecessarily. If you have enough big matches to do a 4 hour show, cool. This show didn't have that.


----------



## Sad Panda

ProjectGargano said:


> Nice to see that all of Twitter enjoyed the PPV. Here the same 5/6 marks are all pissed off.


Haha it’s so predictable


----------



## Whoanma

Mr316 said:


> Funny thing is…the ones complaining probably watched the show on a shitty illegal stream on their shitty 2006 laptop.
> 
> That was one hell of a PPV. Crowd was hot. Every single match was fun. No complaints.


I paid as always, I’m a fan though I have certain complaints.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheFiend666 said:


> Dork order = Spirit Squad
> 
> They close with those geeks in the ring...Classic LMFAO


I said months ago and i wasn't kidding. Could Tony Khan just already give the Dork Order and OC the company belts and put them on a ppv that way we get his fetish out of the way? LOL. I cant stand none of his inner fetish dorks he loves.


----------



## shandcraig

so all that wasted face run with dark order and hes joining with the elite ? weird booking.


----------



## La Parka

Mr316 said:


> Anyone who finds a way to complain about this show should just stop watching wrestling. What a great PPV.


very reasonable as always, mr316.


----------



## Chan Hung

Best matches tonight:

Miro vs Bryan
Punk vs Eddie
Britt vs Tay
MJF vs Darby


----------



## ShadowCounter

ProjectGargano said:


> Nice to see that all of Twitter enjoyed the PPV. Here the same 5/6 marks are all pissed off.


Amen...but predictable. You can't say you didn't see it coming.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Whoanma said:


> Cowboy shit?


That's another thing, what does "cowboy shit" even mean? What is the actual relationship of Adam Page to being a cowboy? Obviously he isn't a cowboy because it's 2021, not 1821, he's an anxious millennial alcoholic. He doesn't do any cowboy shit in his matches except for moves name after things related to cowboys.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Eddie Kingston was the star of that PPV.

MJF vs Darby was excellent.

The rest of the PPV was a complete and utter mixture, some matches were good but had terrible finishes.

While some matches just sucked, Cody’s especially.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

People want Danielson or Punk to be champion for the ratings, but like I said doing that at the expense of your self grown young talent isn't going to be great long term for the future of the company. Yes there might be a bump in ratings temporarily but there will be a huge drop off and you won't have the talent to fall back on because you didn't build anyone up.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> Ummm. You missed the fucking story on Rampage then, because Hangman apologized to the Bucks for what he did.
> 
> And the entire fucking story is that this is someone they have travelled the world with, and they clearly chose to not interfere this time.
> 
> Goddamn some of you love to try and ruin a moment that was CLEARLY fucking foreshadowed on Friday.





ShadowCounter said:


> Yes, it does. Hangman appologized to them for fucking up their friendship earlier and they just accepted it and went Switzerland. This isn't WWE where faces wear the white shirts and heels the black. In AEW good guys and bad guys can like each other. Christ after 2 years of watching Schivavone cover for Britt while also shitting on every other heel you should know this by now.


That's a major development for Rampage, but smart to make it must see


----------



## Prosper

That was a fuckin banger of a PPV, you have to be the saddest of the saddest to be complaining or shitting on this show. Incredible from top to bottom.


----------



## Chan Hung

Alright_Mate said:


> Eddie Kingston was the star of that PPV.
> 
> MJF vs Darby was excellent.
> 
> The rest of the PPV was a complete and utter mixture, some matches were good but had terrible finishes.
> 
> While some matches just sucked, Cody’s especially.


Forgot about MJF vs Darby. That was good too. Overall solid show, but could have been way better.


----------



## Sad Panda

Nothing Finer said:


> That's another thing, what does "cowboy shit" even mean? What is the actual relationship of Adam Page to being a cowboy? Obviously he isn't a cowboy because it's 2021, not 1821, he's an anxious millennial alcoholic. He doesn't do any cowboy shit in his matches except for moves name after things related to cowboys.


Go and see his promo from a few weeks ago if you want to know what “cowboy shit” means to Page. Simple YouTube search.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Chip Chipperson said:


> He's kind of right to be honest.
> 
> Ratings are pretty low and you take your belt off Omega and put it on someone less popular who is only over with your core audience.
> 
> Smart booker puts the belt on Bryan asap but Tony needs to wank to his storytelling hence why we now have Hangman as champion.


i don't want to be rude, but why do you watch these shows if you hate them and apparently knew you were going to hate it going in? I think I've never seen you say anything positive about the AEW product in the last 3 months.


----------



## 3venflow

ProjectGargano said:


> "Ratings are pretty low" lmao. They are having the best year since their existence in terms of ratings.


Don't waste your time on the bad faith merchant. If they had put the belt on Danielson, he'd switch and accuse AEW of falling into the WCW trap of not creating new stars. He will ALWAYS have a contrary argument ready no matter what. He's been doing this since day 0 except during his various bans.

Putting the belt on Hangman showed again that AEW will go through with plans and give fans who emotionally invest their payoff instead of tearing up the script constantly. This is a refreshing change. Tonight's show was superbly booked except having two street fight type matches instead of one.


----------



## Good Bunny

Another Nokada night huh fellas?

Id like to see him and Omega in aew fight (or do two matches; one in NJPW) and that doesn’t need the belt. Plus it would make the outcome predictable since Okada ain’t becoming champ in an American company

I doubt Bryan takes the belt from Hangman this soon. But the real money match in the future is Bryan and Punk squaring off for the title. More people would get emotional with Punk winning a championship since it’s been 7-8 years


----------



## DaSlacker

Chan Hung said:


> I'm glad you were one of the few 488,000 who saw it then on a Friday, because even a lot of their usual base tuned out.


It's 2021 man. People consume and keep up to date with entertainment stuff in more ways than a live cable/satellite broadcast at 10:30 pm on a Friday night.


----------



## Whoanma

Nothing Finer said:


> That's another thing, what does "cowboy shit" even mean? What is the actual relationship of Adam Page to being a cowboy? Obviously he isn't a cowboy because it's 2021, not 1821, he's an anxious millennial alcoholic. He doesn't do any cowboy shit in his matches except for moves name after things related to cowboys.


----------



## bdon

PavelGaborik said:


> It simply doesn't draw the same as Omega vs Bryan or Omega vs Punk does no matter how much you like Hangman.
> 
> I think Hangman is a top 20 wrestler in the world right now, I'm a big fan, I simply don't think the time is right for him to win the strap.
> 
> The average wrestling fan is simply not going to care as much about Hangman vs Danielson as they would about arguably the two best in ring workers in the world currently battling it out in a championship rematch.
> 
> That's just how it is.


Page is a transitional champ to get the belt onto Bryan, so Bryan can do the job to Kenny.

Mark my words. That’s the story Bryan wants and will get.


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> Forgot about MJF vs Darby. That was good too. Overall solid show, but could have been way better.



good story telling


----------



## Sad Panda

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> People want Danielson or Punk to be champion for the ratings, but like I said doing that at the expense of your self grown young talent isn't going to be great long term for the future of the company. Yes there might be a bump in ratings temporarily but there will be a huge drop off and you won't have the talent to fall back on because you didn't build anyone up.


Wrestlingforum.com… where everyone knows how to pop a rating and are all completely obsessed with TV ratings


----------



## La Parka

ProjectGargano said:


> Nice to see that all of Twitter enjoyed the PPV. Here the same 5/6 marks are all pissed off.


"All the people I follow enjoy the same things as I do!"


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Chan Hung said:


> More irrational booking. Why are the young fucks suddenly a face? Makes no sense.


Did you watch? Hangman talked to them earlier in the night.

That wasn't even a face turn.


----------



## Mr316

The only thing negative I can say is Cody needs to get his head out of his ass and turn heel already.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Positives:

Punk vs Kingston, match of the night by a long shot and it ain't even close. That's what storytelling is.
MJF vs Darby, few silly spots but a fantastic match to open the show.
Lucha Bros, just them.
Miro vs Danielson was incredible, the wrong guy went over but it was still great.
Tay Conti's ass, Britt too I guess.
Kenny Omega losing the belt and ending his reign, was way too boring and long overdue. 

Negatives

Some really weird finishes, FTR vs Lucha Bros, Danielson vs Miro and Conti vs Baker the main ones.
PAC/Cody vs Black/Andrade match, just a pointless match, could have easily been on Dynamite, Cody didn't turn heel either.
ATT vs Inner Circle, piss break match.
Young Bucks/Adam Cole spotfest, went way too long and would have been so much better if it went 10 minutes shorter.
Dark Order closing a PPV, yuck.

Overall, I'd say a pretty solid PPV, wouldn't say great, but it was entertaining.

6.5/10 overall.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> People want Danielson or Punk to be champion for the ratings, but like I said doing that at the expense of your self grown young talent isn't going to be great long term for the future of the company. Yes there might be a bump in ratings temporarily but there will be a huge drop off and you won't have the talent to fall back on because you didn't build anyone up.



Doesn't have to be Punk or Bryan, but I just don't see what everyone loves so much about Page. Good worker, alright promo, but his look is above average at best and I don't see anything that stands out or screams it factor other than he rides a horse. I just don't get why all these people insisted he had to be world champ.


----------



## kyledriver

Loved most of the show, kinda skipped over the Cody match and the inner circle match as I didn't care and I was hungry.


COWBOY SHIT 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

One thing I like that TK does is he teases interference that he knows fans would hate, then doesn’t follow thru with it which gives the ultimate clean ending of the match a better feel.

He did this with Sting/Spears in the MJF/Darby match, and again with the Bucks coming out but not interfering.

I think Bucks allowing Page to win, and seeing how over Adam Cole is, I can see them turning face while Don Callis moves to the commentary booth full time replacing JR. At least I hope that happens.


----------



## Whoanma

bdon said:


> Page is a transitional champ to get the belt onto Bryan, so Bryan can do the job to Kenny.
> 
> Mark my words. That’s the story Bryan wants and will get.


I don’t see Hangman losing that early.


----------



## Asuka842

Darby vs. MJF, Eddie vs. Punk, Danielson vs. Miro, and the Main Event were all awesome.

the IC/ATT stuff was fun nonsense. Enjoyable.

Britt vs. Tay was actually pretty good. But the weakness in the women’s booking and Britt as champion was made even more apparent tonight.

The Six Man tag was wild and awesome.

Overall, really good show.


----------



## PavelGaborik

bdon said:


> Page is a transitional champ to get the belt onto Bryan, so Bryan can do the job to Kenny.
> 
> Mark my words. That’s the story Bryan wants and will get.


Why the fuck would you not just keep the belt on Kenny and have the biggest match possible in professional wrestling in 2022 in that case? 

Hangman disappearing for two months ruined this feud, the hardcores can jump up and down all they like but the ratings reflect as much.


----------



## Gn1212

Punk v Kingston was MOTN for me. Proper big match feel.
The opener between MJF and Darby was the second best match.
Britt vs Tay, Miro v Bryan and Kenny v Page were also good matches.
The rest were meh.
7.5/10, would have been higher if it wasn't for all the shit stuff.

AEW should consider shaving off that fourth hour and have less matches on the card. It's honestly a bit much at times, today was a good another example.


----------



## ShadowCounter

bdon said:


> Page is a transitional champ to get the belt onto Bryan, so Bryan can do the job to Kenny.
> 
> Mark my words. That’s the story Bryan wants and will get.


Nope. Bryan's gonna put someone over (Hangman) yet again only this time the company he works for is gonna back his play long term.


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> Why the fuck would you not just keep the belt on Kenny and have the biggest match possible in professional wrestling in 2022 in that case?
> 
> Hangman disappearing for two months ruined this feud, the hardcores can jump up and down all they like but the ratings reflect as much.


Just on paper:
Omega (champ) vs Bryan

vs.

Page (champ) vs Bryan

The Omega vs Bryan is the winner.

Now just having this match with no title is meh.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Mr316 said:


> Anyone who finds a way to complain about this show should just stop watching wrestling. What a great PPV.


The world isn't black and white pal, I had fun with the show but there was plenty of issues I had with it. The good outweighed the bad but there was still plenty of bad stuff

Not everything is "IF YOU DIDN'T LIKE 100% OF THE SHOW YOU CAN STOP WATCHING" , that way of thinking isn't good my guy.


----------



## 3venflow

Randy Lahey said:


> One thing I like that TK does is he teases interference that he knows fans would hate, then doesn’t follow thru with it which gives the ultimate clean ending of the match a better feel.
> 
> He did this with Sting/Spears in the MJF/Darby match, and again with the Bucks coming out but not interfering.


He's learnt a lot here. At one point the amount of interference was nauseating. Then AEW created a white board backstage to try and avoid too much repetition. We still gets the afterbirths and interference but it's spread out more and there's lots of clean finishes. Eight months ago, the Bucks, Gallows, Anderson and the Dark Order might all have been physically involved in in that match.


----------



## Nothing Finer

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> People want Danielson or Punk to be champion for the ratings, but like I said doing that at the expense of your self grown young talent isn't going to be great long term for the future of the company. Yes there might be a bump in ratings temporarily but there will be a huge drop off and you won't have the talent to fall back on because you didn't build anyone up.


I want Danielson or Punk to be champion because they're much better wrestlers than Adam Page. I was very happy for Kenny Omega to be champion as well. MJF would be another fine choice.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RainmakerV2 said:


> Doesn't have to be Punk or Bryan, but I just don't see what everyone loves so much about Page. Good worker, alright promo, but his look is above average at best and I don't see anything that stands out or screams it factor other than he rides a horse. I just don't get why all these people insisted he had to be world champ.


He's over, great in ring, solid promo, has a classic wrestling look. You don't have to like him but he's extremely over with the fans so it made sense to give him the belt, especially now when he's this over. I think you can't really go wrong. Hopefully his title reign is great. People have their opinions you don't have to like what everyone else likes but at least AEW is heavily investing in their homegrown talent and not just strapping the belt on the established names from other companies.


----------



## ShadowCounter

RainmakerV2 said:


> Doesn't have to be Punk or Bryan, but I just don't see what everyone loves so much about Page. Good worker, alright promo, but his look is above average at best and I don't see anything that stands out or screams it factor other than he rides a horse. I just don't get why all these people insisted he had to be world champ.


Blue collar guy appealing to blue collar fans. Not all that different than SCSA did back in the day. I'm talking the emotion behind it not character related stuff.


----------



## Gn1212

PavelGaborik said:


> AEW has no fucking idea what they're doing when it comes to booking heels and it's lead us to Bryan Danielson vs Hangman....cringe.


They want Paige to get the rub of wrestling a big match against Bryan. 
Tell you what too, Hangman will face Okada or whoever is the IWGP Champion in 2022 when AeW do a proper crossover event.


----------



## Whoanma

Gn1212 said:


> They want Paige to get the rub of wrestling a big match against Bryan.
> Tell you what too, Hangman will face Okada or whoever is the IWGP Champion in 2022 when AeW do a proper crossover event.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Good show overall. Some matches went a little too long for me but it is what it is. Really enjoyed Punk and Kingston. Omega and Hangman was good too but I'm not a Hangman fan, so eh. I did like Page closing the show getting raised up on the shoulders of the babyfaces, but they should have had more than just the DO out there imo. It's a cool visual when the babyface lockerroom empties out to celebrate. 

anyways, I had fun. Now onto New Japan.


----------



## bdon

PavelGaborik said:


> Why the fuck would you not just keep the belt on Kenny and have the biggest match possible in professional wrestling in 2022 in that case?
> 
> Hangman disappearing for two months ruined this feud, the hardcores can jump up and down all they like but the ratings reflect as much.


Because you don’t want to go to the Bryan vs Kenny well so fucking often that it loses it luster? Hello..?


----------



## ShadowCounter

Chan Hung said:


> Just on paper:
> Omega (champ) vs Bryan
> 
> vs.
> 
> Page (champ) vs Bryan
> 
> The Omega vs Bryan is the winner.
> 
> Now just having this match with no title is meh.


Again you're thinking in the wrong terms. Why can't Omega regain the belt 3 months from now and feud with Bryan then? It's that WWE style rush through everything moment attitude than has turned a 60 year company into the land of reruns.


----------



## Randy Lahey

ShadowCounter said:


> Blue collar guy appealing to blue collar fans. Not all that different than SCSA did back in the day. I'm talking the emotion behind it not character related stuff.


yeah the only issue I have with Page as champion is usually wrestlers that are chasing the belt, once they get it they aren’t as hot anymore. Exact thing happened to Brit I think.

So we will see if the fans can stay invested in him if he’s no longer chasing.

it’s sort of like the Chicago Cubs effect in baseball. They were an extremely popular loveable loser team, but once they finally did win they lost that uniqueness


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman/Kenny mirrored Okada/Naito in many ways. A long, long chase full of failures that upset fans, but with the big payoff. Main difference I remember is Naito lost twice to Okada before taking the belt. But the hard work and happy ending made him a star who was able to help carry the company going forward.


----------



## Stormbringer

So just realized that all of Bryan's tournament wins were by tko. He put all of his opponents out in submissions.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Nothing Finer said:


> I want Danielson or Punk to be champion because they're much better wrestlers than Adam Page. I was very happy for Kenny Omega to be champion as well. MJF would be another fine choice.


I'm sure they will be champion at some point but they don't need or have to be champion. They sell themselves. They are already established legends. What's another title reign to them on their long list of accolades? Why not try to elevate their young home grown talent?


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

3venflow said:


> Hangman/Kenny mirrored Okada/Naito in many ways. A long, long chase full of failures that upset fans, but with the big payoff. Main difference I remember is Naito lost twice to Okada before taking the belt. But the hard work and happy ending made him a star who was able to help carry the company going forward.


I agree with this. But I would say NJPW pulled the trigger on Naito too late. WK12 was the peak of that story. But to be fair to them they had a lot of things to juggle at the time, but I feel like the WK14 win was already after the story peaked, and unfortunately the pandemic ruined his reign.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

shandcraig said:


> what you dont understand is that is not going to work either. these dudes are also now just over with aew. they did not bring any new fans other than a few episodes so your logic is not true. trust me if they had some belt around them it would not make a single difference to people that are already not tuning in to see them. aew needs to focus on what has been getting them over in the first place because wwe talent are clearly not doing it.


I've been in the wrestling industry on and off for almost 15 years now, I understand how it works lol. When you want to boost up a promotion that is either new or struggling you rely on your top stars and if you don't have any you sign some.

I've used this example in the ratings thread before but if you have a local guy that draws 100 every show and you're making a tiny profit each time you're running but then you bring in Zack Ryder and he draws you 400 who do you go with long term? Answer is Ryder.

The ratings have gone down because the booking of both guys is awful. Bryan and Punk should've been main and semi main tonight but instead Bryan was match 3 and Punk was in the pee break slot.



ProjectGargano said:


> "Ratings are pretty low" lmao. They are having the best year since their existence in terms of ratings.


AEW went uncontested on September 9th 2020 and drew a rating of 1.016 million people. The ratings for the go home edition of Dynamite this week was 913k people.

Ratings are low, they have gone up this year because of the interest behind Punk and Bryan but they very quickly lost those fans. Putting the belt on Hangman who is the weakest champion AEW has ever had in terms of reputation is not the way to turn this around.



3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459748909786480641


"The way they looked at one another...absolute perfection!"

I cringed.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Also, to everyone who is arguing that they should do Omega/Bryan again asap, Omega is the guy who thought doing Okada/Omega II 5 months after the first one was too quick. So yes, I believe we will get back to that match, just not quite yet.


----------



## 3venflow

Lot of us staying up past 5am tonight here in the UK. 😃


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Chip Chipperson said:


> I've been in the wrestling industry on and off for almost 15 years now, I understand how it works lol. When you want to boost up a promotion that is either new or struggling you rely on your top stars and if you don't have any you sign some.
> 
> I've used this example in the ratings thread before but if you have a local guy that draws 100 every show and you're making a tiny profit each time you're running but then you bring in Zack Ryder and he draws you 400 who do you go with long term? Answer is Ryder.
> 
> The ratings have gone down because the booking of both guys is awful. Bryan and Punk should've been main and semi main tonight but instead Bryan was match 3 and Punk was in the pee break slot.
> 
> 
> 
> AEW went uncontested on September 9th 2020 and drew a rating of 1.016 million people. The ratings for the go home edition of Dynamite this week was 913k people.
> 
> Ratings are low, they have gone up this year because of the interest behind Punk and Bryan but they very quickly lost those fans. Putting the belt on Hangman who is the weakest champion AEW has ever had in terms of reputation is not the way to turn this around.
> 
> 
> 
> "The way they looked at one another...absolute perfection!"
> 
> I cringed.


RaTinGs


----------



## ShadowCounter

Randy Lahey said:


> yeah the only issue I have with Page as champion is usually wrestlers that are chasing the belt, once they get it they aren’t as hot anymore. Exact thing happened to Brit I think.
> 
> So we will see if the fans can stay invested in him if he’s no longer chasing.
> 
> it’s sort of like the Chicago Cubs effect in baseball. They were an extremely popular loveable loser team, but once they finally did win they lost that uniqueness


That is a possibility, but so what? They've finished this story of Page's ascension and overcoming doubt and now they can transition into something else. Let Hangman run with the belt for 2 months then move it to MJF. He could be the first short term champ in AEW history. It has to happen at some point. Still, they had to put the belt on him and finish this 3 year storyline first. There were too many OG AEW fans craving/needing it.


----------



## Gn1212

Whoanma said:


>


There's too many Paiges, Pages and Cages ffs.
I'll give this to Vince to be fair.


----------



## epfou1

I dont know why people are complaining about Dark Order with Hangman at the end.

Its another long term storyline going back to the days when Brodie Lee was running the group and group trying to recruit Hangman.

Seeing Hangman refuse the beer and going for the group hug, brings the story line full circle. I thought it was well done and they needed Dark Order to hoist Hangman up for his celebration. It was a pretty cool closing picture.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

TheFiend666 said:


> I won't stop watching, but thanks for the advice..


So you're a masochist then huh?

Cool.


----------



## Geeee

Good Bunny said:


> Another Nokada night huh fellas?
> 
> Id like to see him and Omega in aew fight (or do two matches; one in NJPW) and that doesn’t need the belt. Plus it would make the outcome predictable since Okada ain’t becoming champ in an American company
> 
> I doubt Bryan takes the belt from Hangman this soon. But the real money match in the future is Bryan and Punk squaring off for the title. More people would get emotional with Punk winning a championship since it’s been 7-8 years


Just watch. They will do Okada vs Matt Hardy as his one and only AEW match and put it on Rampage.


----------



## Randy Lahey

epfou1 said:


> I dont know why people are complaining about Dark Order with Hangman at the end.
> 
> Its another long term storyline going back to the days when Brodie Lee was running the group and group trying to recruit Hangman.
> 
> Seeing Hangman refuse the beer and going for the group hug, brings the story line full circle. I thought it was well done and they needed Dark Order to hoist Hangman up for his celebration. It was a pretty cool closing picture.


yeah the refusing the beer was excellent storytelling. I actually think Hangman kayfabe giving up drinking in his quest to win would be fantastic.


----------



## 3venflow

1-2-3-4


----------



## Sad Panda

epfou1 said:


> I dont know why people are complaining about Dark Order with Hangman at the end.
> 
> Its another long term storyline going back to the days when Brodie Lee was running the group and group trying to recruit Hangman.
> 
> Seeing Hangman refuse the beer and going for the group hug, brings the story line full circle. I thought it was well done and they needed Dark Order to hoist Hangman up for his celebration. It was a pretty cool closing picture.


Because the group of manly men on this board typing feverishly away on their keyboard, phone or tablet deemed them “dorks” or “nerds”.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> i don't want to be rude, but why do you watch these shows if you hate them and apparently knew you were going to hate it going in? I think I've never seen you say anything positive about the AEW product in the last 3 months.


I don't watch, I watched the final 2 matches of the PPV because I stumbled across a free link to the show. I haven't watched AEW in months so figured I'd give them a shot and see what they came up with.

I saw a poorly done street fight and I saw the classic AEW long winded went too long main event. Jay Lethal debuting was cool though, big fan of his.



3venflow said:


> Don't waste your time on the bad faith merchant. If they had put the belt on Danielson, he'd switch and accuse AEW of falling into the WCW trap of not creating new stars. He will ALWAYS have a contrary argument ready no matter what. He's been doing this since day 0 except during his various bans.
> 
> Putting the belt on Hangman showed again that AEW will go through with plans and give fans who emotionally invest their payoff instead of tearing up the script constantly. This is a refreshing change. Tonight's show was superbly booked except having two street fight type matches instead of one.


Listen, you clearly don't understand the business which is fine but don't put words in my mouth and make accusations.

If they'd put the belt on Danielson here today I'd have praised it as a good decision because Bryan is an internationally recognised wrestling star and is the biggest star AEW has that can still work well.

Hangman is champion because TK is a mark for his own writing and booking. Part of being a good booker is knowing when to change things up when a better option comes along. The fact you think tonight's event was superbly booked shows how much you know about booking.

Source: I am one.


----------



## DaSlacker

Adam Page winning the title after a two year journey is the AEW equivalent of Sting winning at the GAB. 

Like already mentioned, Page is over, has that movie star look, cuts a strong babyface promo, right age to get crowned and has a good ol' fashioned gimmick/nickname. 

Where possible, AEW needs talent under 32 and fresh to the mainstream to lead the company for the next 5-10 years. Not fall into the TNA trap. So far Page, Allin and MJF have broken that glass ceiling of being super over and having enough authenticity. Punk, Danielson, Moxley, Miro, Christian, Jericho etc need to be positioned under them where possible.


----------



## ShadowCounter

epfou1 said:


> Its another long term storyline


That's honestly why. When you've been fed a diet of shit for 20 years you get used to it. You don't know what to do with something different. Some even start to crave it as evidenced by some of the posters here. They're just too far gone to recognize they could try a different meal and not feel guilty/disloyal about it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DaSlacker said:


> Like already mentioned, Page is over, has that movie star look, cuts a strong babyface promo, right age to get crowned and has a good ol' fashioned gimmick/nickname.


Has all of them but hasn't been built up properly, hasn't really beaten anyone who is a big deal (Until today) and has zero mainstream popularity meaning he'll probably move ratings down as opposed to up...




ShadowCounter said:


> That's honestly why. When you've been fed a diet of shit for 20 years you get used to it. You don't know what to do with something different. Some even start to crave it as evidenced by some of the posters here. They're just too far gone to recognize they could try a different meal and not feel guilty/disloyal about it.


Or maybe the long term storytelling sucks...

People have been telling me for months how this Hangman/Kenny feud is the best storyline in wrestling and today AEW couldn't even give it a proper video package. That's some feud...


----------



## PavelGaborik

bdon said:


> Because you don’t want to go to the Bryan vs Kenny well so fucking often that it loses it luster? Hello..?


What? Kenny is 37 fucking years old, Danielson is literally 43. They're both widely received as the best current workers in the world right now, but quickly (especially Bryan) exiting their physical prime. 

It literally makes zero sense to give the two a draw, move on and likely blow your biggest potential current matchup to "wait on it" when both guys are middle aged, and the next time they meet neither are likely to be holding a strap.

Garbage booking.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Geeee said:


> Just watch. They will do Okada vs Matt Hardy as his one and only AEW match and put it on Rampage.


I will bet you any amount of money that doesn't happen.



Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't watch, I watched the final 2 matches of the PPV because I stumbled across a free link to the show. I haven't watched AEW in months so figured I'd give them a shot and see what they came up with.


Sure you did. Like magic. Like when my buddy got caught cheating and told his girl he tripped and fell in her.

So, no watching AEW in months but you're here every week crying about something. You must be telepathic.


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't watch, I watched the final 2 matches of the PPV because I stumbled across a free link to the show. I haven't watched AEW in months so figured I'd give them a shot and see what they came up with.
> 
> I saw a poorly done street fight and I saw the classic AEW long winded went too long main event. Jay Lethal debuting was cool though, big fan of his.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, you clearly don't understand the business which is fine but don't put words in my mouth and make accusations.
> 
> If they'd put the belt on Danielson here today I'd have praised it as a good decision because Bryan is an internationally recognised wrestling star and is the biggest star AEW has that can still work well.
> 
> Hangman is champion because TK is a mark for his own writing and booking. Part of being a good booker is knowing when to change things up when a better option comes along. The fact you think tonight's event was superbly booked shows how much you know about booking.
> 
> Source: I am one.



you honestly cant possibly believe that putting a gold belt on bryan is going to bring ratings suddenly to aew ? seriously think about that for a second, Its not going to happen. It didnt happen when he came and a shinny belt aint going to do it either. Plus outside of hardcores in aew or wwe no one knows who the fuck he is or gives a flying fuck,same goes for cm punk. They are not the answer.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Omega should never be World Champion again... or at least not for a few years. Unless he's needed for a transitional reign, Omega shouldn't touch the World Title for a long time. He had his run, it sucked until the Page stuff started, and now it's served it's purpose. The idea of Page dropping it to Bryan or anyone only for them to drop it to Omega is exactly the type of dumb shit WWE would do. It'll just send us back to square one.

Really Page should either drop the belt to Bryan, or MJF. One of those two can drop it to Punk or Darby. Page doesn't need a long run. I think giving him a short 3 month run where he runs through some quick strong storylines before dropping it is the best way to go. Or have him lose his first title defense to Bryan can work as well and play into Page's character.

In any case things need to move forward, not backward to previous World Champions. TBH the only multiple time World Champ I see on the main roster right now really is MJF. I mean I think it would be fine to go with one heel Moxley reign at some point (to make him a 2x champ), maybe another Hangman reign if his quick loss of the title makes fans want him to have it again. But otherwise, it's just MJF. MJF and whoever they want his "big rival" to be. They can and should make other guys World Champion as well, but in terms of winning the belt multiple times I wouldn't generally go to the same well more than once.

Edit: If anything, the TNT Title would be a good fit for Omega. It's the workrate title and he's strictly a workrate guy. I'd have him as a face champion though, not a heel.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't watch, I watched the final 2 matches of the PPV because I stumbled across a free link to the show. I haven't watched AEW in months so figured I'd give them a shot and see what they came up with.
> 
> I saw a poorly done street fight and I saw the classic AEW long winded went too long main event. Jay Lethal debuting was cool though, big fan of his.


Why are you complaining about the booking if you don't watch AEW regularly ...


----------



## 3venflow

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't watch, I watched the final 2 matches of the PPV because I stumbled across a free link to the show. I haven't watched AEW in months so figured I'd give them a shot and see what they came up with.
> 
> I saw a poorly done street fight and I saw the classic AEW long winded went too long main event. Jay Lethal debuting was cool though, big fan of his.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, you clearly don't understand the business which is fine but don't put words in my mouth and make accusations.
> 
> If they'd put the belt on Danielson here today I'd have praised it as a good decision because Bryan is an internationally recognised wrestling star and is the biggest
> Source: I am one.


Based in your posts here, a very narrow minded and rigid one with a low ceiling. Your act has been plain to see on here for a long time and there's a reason you have a 'reputation'.

Oh and don't assume anything about me. I've never been a booker but I may have done some things industry-related in the noughties that would surprise you. But I'm not here to stroke my ego. Your self-fellating posts in Rants say it all really. A grown man who enjoys being a troll.

PS. Tony Khan is a better booker than you and just did another 10,000 plus gate for $700k before merch.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

shandcraig said:


> you honestly cant possibly believe that putting a gold belt on bryan is going to bring ratings suddenly to aew ? seriously think about that for a second, Its not going to happen. It didnt happen when he came and a shinny belt aint going to do it either. Plus outside of hardcores in aew or wwe no one knows who the fuck he is or gives a flying fuck,same goes for cm punk. They are not the answer.


You give Bryan the belt and you build around him for the next year or two until he can't go anymore. No, just giving him a belt won't change things but if you build around him with advertisements, with proper TV promotion, with house shows, with PPV's, with TV etc etc you will boost the audience because Bryan is known.


----------



## deadcool

Awesome PPV.

Page winning was the right call, and the booking was great especially with Young Bucks and Omega. It's very well deserved and it actually had a pay off unlike the WWEs of the world where the payoff is always underwhelming or just not there at all.

AEW is really delivering on PPVs.


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> You give Bryan the belt and you build around him for the next year or two until he can't go anymore. No, just giving him a belt won't change things but if you build around him with advertisements, with proper TV promotion, with house shows, with PPV's, with TV etc etc you will boost the audience because Bryan is known.


pipe dream


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Why are you complaining about the booking if you don't watch AEW regularly ...


I follow along via reviews and watch what I think sounds good on YouTube. I'm complaining about the booking because the booking is bad.



3venflow said:


> Based in your posts here, a very narrow minded and rigid one with a low ceiling. Your act has been plain to see on here for a long time and there's a reason you have a 'reputation'.
> 
> Oh and don't assume anything about me. I've never been a booker but I may have done some things industry-related in the noughties that would surprise you. But I'm not here to stroke my ego. Your self-fellating posts in Rants say it all really. A grown man who enjoys being a troll.
> 
> PS. Tony Khan is a better booker than you and just did another 10,000 plus gate for $700k before merch.


Hmm, nice bait 3venflow.

Tony Khan is an awful booker lol. Anyone who knows about the art of booking knows this to be factual. Having a hundred million dollars, signing a whole heap of stars and putting them on PPV doesn't make him great.

Going off your logic Tony Khan is better than Gabe Sapolsky, Paul Heyman, Eddie Gilbert and any other booker who hasn't done a 10,000+ attendance.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Chip Chipperson said:


> I follow along via reviews and watch what I think sounds good on YouTube. I'm complaining about the booking because the booking is bad.


I don't think you can judge the booking unless you are actually following the stories though. Like, how do you know the booking is bad if you don't watch their shows and only check out some stuff that sounds good here or there.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Chip Chipperson said:


> I follow along via reviews and watch what I think sounds good on YouTube. I'm complaining about the booking because the booking is bad.


So now you watch youtube vids? Man you can't even keep your story straight a page later.

Forgot this already?


Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't watch, I watched the final 2 matches of the PPV because I stumbled across a free link to the show. I haven't watched AEW in months so figured I'd give them a shot and see what they came up with.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> I don't think you can judge the booking unless you are actually following the stories though. Like, how do you know the booking is bad if you don't watch their shows and only check out some stuff that sounds good here or there.


I read every week, I don't have the patience to watch the entire show anymore.

Plus, you can tell someone has no clue pretty easily. For example, didn't TK have 3 matches tonight featuring blood? Blood is something most good bookers use sparingly...


----------



## Chip Chipperson

ShadowCounter said:


> So now you watch youtube vids? Man you can't even keep your story straight a page later.
> 
> Forgot this already?


I haven't watched a full AEW show in months, I watch clips. Last show I watched in full was the Rampage that CM Punk debuted on.

Is that a problem, officer? If I watch the full episodes will I suddenly see the genius of Tony Khan?


----------



## ShadowCounter

Chip Chipperson said:


> I haven't watched a full AEW show in months, I watch clips. Last show I watched in full was the Rampage that CM Punk debuted on.
> 
> Is that a problem, officer?


Stop. You know that's not what you said. You said you haven't seen any AEW in months before tonight's stream you just lucked into. We all know that is BS but it would be nice if you could keep your story straight.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

ShadowCounter said:


> Stop. You know that's not what you said. You said you haven't seen any AEW in months before tonight's stream you just lucked into. We all know that is BS but it would be nice if you could keep your story straight.


I'm cringing at you bro, lol.

"HAHA! CAUGHT YOU IN A LIE! YOU SAID YOU DON'T WATCH BUT YOU WATCH CLIPS ON YOUTUBE!"

I think I've said on here before that my method is I read the reviews, if something sounds good (Or particularly bad actually) I'll go seek the clip out on YouTube. No, I don't watch full shows anymore because I don't have the patience.

Regardless, you're trying to divert the topic away from my actual point which is that Tony is a bad booker. Why would you be trying to do that if he's great?


----------



## DaSlacker

Chip Chipperson said:


> Has all of them but hasn't been built up properly, hasn't really beaten anyone who is a big deal (Until today) and has zero mainstream popularity meaning he'll probably move ratings down as opposed to up...


Thinking of it in terms of live ratings and slavishly chasing them is short sighted in this day and age. Been over it before but thesedays a new show on NBC struggles to hit 5 million live. It used to be 4 times that not too long ago. 

It makes more sense in the long term to cement some new faces as much as possible. Spending the next few years keeping them relevant or shoving them down audiences throats if necessary. Gradually but eventually you have a cast of characters synonymous with said brand.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm cringing at you bro, lol.


And now comes the desperation to cover your ass. "I haven't watched AEW in months." Your words.


----------



## La Parka

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> I don't think you can judge the booking unless you are actually following the stories though. Like, how do you know the booking is bad if you don't watch their shows and only check out some stuff that sounds good here or there.


It’s wrestling.

It’s not exactly difficult to judge based on YouTube videos or reading the results.

Some of you folks act like you need to study the shows like it’s some sort of difficult science that requires In-depth study before forming an opinion.

It ain’t that deep.


----------



## 3venflow

Chip Chipperson said:


> I follow along via reviews and watch what I think sounds good on YouTube. I'm complaining about the booking because the booking is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, nice bait 3venflow.
> 
> Tony Khan is an awful booker lol. Anyone who knows about the art of booking knows this to be factual. Having a hundred million dollars, signing a whole heap of stars and putting them on PPV doesn't make him great.
> 
> Going off your logic Tony Khan is better than Gabe Sapolsky, Paul Heyman, Eddie Gilbert and any other booker who hasn't done a 10,000+ attendance.


An awful booker who has maintained a higher percentage of his audience than the industry leader since going on air and has an enviable 18-49 following in a TV industry on a downward trajectory where millions have cut the cord. Who knows how to keep a healthy and sustainable core fan base happy. Who will secure an improved TV rights deal next time. Whose company is securing more and more international deals every month, recently starting in Africa, India, more of Asia and going primetime in Mexico. Whose booking has led to the biggest non-WWE buyrates and attendances since WCW, often doing bigger crowds than some big WCW shows. A million dollar gate in NYC that WCW and TNA never managed.

He is a success and so is his company. You love to obsess over the 'mainstream '. Well go and read the perception of his upstart company in industry magazines. A recent one calls it the first challenge to WWE in 20 years. An unequivocal success. It takes more than a big bank book to make something work. Your strange, absurd hatred and bitterness towards him and his company doesn't change the facts and general perception. Your very narrow view of ratings, how to gauge success and ignorance to how people consume media in 2021 also suggests you're a bit of a fossil stuck in your ways. It's all rather sad. I think you coild learn a lot from the inexperienced Tony Khan on modern pro wrestling business and booking.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DaSlacker said:


> Thinking of it in terms of live ratings and slavishly chasing them is short sighted in this day and age. Been over it before but thesedays a new show on NBC struggles to hit 5 million live. It used to be 4 times that not too long ago.
> 
> It makes more sense in the long term to cement some new faces as much as possible. Spending the next few years keeping them relevant or shoving them down audiences throats if necessary. Gradually but eventually you have a cast of characters synonymous with said brand.


You can build someone into a star without giving them the belt.

Look at the rise of Cena, Batista, Austin, Rock etc. 



ShadowCounter said:


> And now comes the desperation to cover your ass. "I haven't watched AEW in months." Your words.


In full. Lol.


----------



## bdon

DaSlacker said:


> Thinking of it in terms of live ratings and slavishly chasing them is short sighted in this day and age. Been over it before but thesedays a new show on NBC struggles to hit 5 million live. It used to be 4 times that not too long ago.
> 
> It makes more sense in the long term to cement some new faces as much as possible. Spending the next few years keeping them relevant or shoving them down audiences throats if necessary. *Gradually but eventually you have a cast of characters synonymous with said brand.*


And these same fucking people laud Roman Reigns’ work…THE GUY THE BILLION DOLLAR COMPANY HAS SHOVED DOWN EVERYONE’S THROATS FOR FIVE GODDAMN YEARS!


----------



## bdon

The bad Booker is selling more tickets than WWE.

I’d say he doesn’t exactly need to throw a title onto Zach Ryder.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

La Parka said:


> It’s wrestling.
> 
> It’s not exactly difficult to judge based on YouTube videos or reading the results.
> 
> Some of you folks act like you need to study the shows like it’s some sort of difficult science that requires In-depth study before forming an opinion.
> 
> It ain’t that deep.


Sure, but not watching for months and then criticizing the subtle storytelling in long term angles feels a bit weird if you aren't up to date on all the intricacies of the story.


----------



## Sad Panda

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't watch, I watched the final 2 matches of the PPV because I stumbled across a free link to the show. I haven't watched AEW in months so figured I'd give them a shot and see what they came up with.


Does this mean your gonna go back to not watching? I just don’t want you to feel insulted watching this show which you’re clearly too wrestling intelligent to watch. Just writing this to you I feel I’m not worthy.


----------



## bdon

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Sure, but not watching for months and then criticizing the subtle storytelling in long term angles feels a bit weird if you aren't up to date on all the intricacies of the story.


“WHY IS STING WEARING WHITE FACE PAINT NOW AND WANTING TO FIGHT HOGAN..? THIS IS SO DUMB!”


----------



## La Parka

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Sure, but not watching for months and then criticizing the subtle storytelling in long term angles feels a bit weird if you aren't up to date on all the intricacies of the story.


There’s no subtle storytelling. It’s pretty basic.

The elite were friends, they had a falling out. What’s there not to get?


----------



## La Parka

bdon said:


> “WHY IS STING WEARING WHITE FACE PAINT NOW AND WANTING TO FIGHT HOGAN..? THIS IS SO DUMB!”


“They explained it on thunder on Friday at around midnight, didn’t you watch?”


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

La Parka said:


> There’s no subtle storytelling. It’s pretty basic.
> 
> The elite were friends, they had a falling out. What’s there not to get?


People were literally complaining about The Young Bucks not interfering a few minutes ago ...


----------



## DaSlacker

Chip Chipperson said:


> You can build someone into a star without giving them the belt.
> 
> Look at the rise of Cena, Batista, Austin, Rock etc.


You don't but it helps and is a quicker way to do it. All those guys had the belt put on them within 2-3 years of debuting, or in the case of Austin being repackaged.


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> “They explained it on thunder on Friday at around midnight, didn’t you watch?”


Then they also fucking explained on the PPV DURING THE FUCKING MATCH that Page had given them a warning.

Again, should they only do shit on Dynamite, so that you and others can cry about how bad Rampage is and has nothing worth watching..?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

3venflow said:


> An awful booker who has maintained a higher percentage of his audience than the industry leader since going on air and has an enviable 18-49 following in a TV industry on a downward trajectory where millions have cut the cord. Who knows how to keep a healthy and sustainable core fan base happy. Who will secure an improved TV rights deal next time. Whose company is securing more and more international deals every month, recently starting in Africa, India, more of Asia and going primetime in Mexico. Whose booking has led to the biggest non-WWE buyrates and attendances since WCW, often doing bigger crowds than some big WCW shows. A million dollar gate in NYC that WCW and TNA never managed.
> 
> He is a success and so is his company. You love to obsess over the 'mainstream '. Well go and read the perception of his upstart company in industry magazines. A recent one calls it the first challenge to WWE in 20 years. An unequivocal success. It takes more than a big bank book to make something work. Your strange, absurd hatred and bitterness towards him and his company doesn't change the facts and general perception. Your very narrow view of ratings, how to gauge success and ignorance to how people consume media in 2021 also suggests you're a bit of a fossil stuck in your ways. It's all rather sad. I think you coild learn a lot from the inexperienced Tony Khan on modern pro wrestling business and booking.


1. I don't think you understand why Tony has these ratings. It isn't because AEW is this well booked kick ass product they have a large amount of star power and they are very appealing to hardcore smart mark wrestling fans who care about workrate. When it comes to signing big stars and appealing to smarks Tony is great at it but an attractive company to all is where he struggles.

2. Tony's 18-49 isn't enviable. I bring this up a lot and it goes ignored but have you seen AEW's audience? Mainly overweight dudes who wouldn't look out of place at at the local Yu Gi Oh tournaments. A 35 year old marketing major doesn't look at that audience and go "Ooooh! Buy 5 million worth of ads we desperately need the nerdy white man audience!"

3. Yes, he's drawn some big gates but again you don't understand why he has. It isn't because Tony's an awesome booker or a wrestling genius it's simply because he has tens of millions of dollars in star power and appeals to the million or so hardcore wrestling fans out there.

4. Tony's product has never hit the mainstream for a long period of time. That's factual.

5. I'll ignore the insults.



Sad Panda said:


> Does this mean your gonna go back to not watching? I just don’t want you to feel insulted watching this show which you’re clearly too wrestling intelligent to watch. Just writing this to you I feel I’m not worthy.


It isn't like that. I'm not wrestling intelligent whatever the fuck that means but don't sit around telling me that Tony is this magnificent booker when he's dog shit.

I'll probably stick to what I'm doing fwiw. If something I read sounds good or really bad I'll watch, if not I won't. Why do you care how much or how little I watch anyway?


----------



## Dr. Middy

I thought the show was tremendous. Easy like 8.5-9 out of 10. 

*Positives:*

Generally speaking, the wrestling on the show was top notch, and mostly everybody were on their A-Game.
Lord that Punk/Kingston brawl of a match was beautiful, perfect for the feud they built up, and didn't overstay its welcome. Also Punk doing part of Cena's 5 moves of doom... man that heel turn is coming.
Page finally winning the belt to cap off a long built storyline. He's not my favorite, but I'm happier they ended the story with the good guy winning instead of just scrapping it orsomething.
Miro/Bryan was a war, and MJF/Darby had a surprisingly great clinic of a match, different in style than I expected at points for actually surpassing my expectations.
The Prince Symbol, Bundt Cake Pan, and Toaster as legit weapons.
All the great Eddie tributes.

*Negatives:
- *Darby getting back in the ring for a 10 count after an apron tombstone.
*- *The six man tag and Cody tag really overstaying their welcome. The former was a ton of fun but just was stretched out way too much.

Lucha Bros and FTR were tremendous, and then went way too long and should have ended with the Eddie tribute spot, crowd never got that loud again.
You could have trimmed some time out of the show by shortening a couple matches and flat out not having the Cody tag on the show. That felt like a Dynamite or Rampage match.
A little heavy on piledriver usage and kickouts. Same goes for apron bumps.


----------



## Sad Panda

Chip Chipperson said:


> It isn't like that. I'm not wrestling intelligent whatever the fuck that means but don't sit around telling me that Tony is this magnificent booker when he's dog shit.
> 
> I'll probably stick to what I'm doing fwiw. If something I read sounds good or really bad I'll watch, if not I won't. Why do you care how much or how little I watch anyway?


I don’t care at all really. Just fucking around on a message board after a ppv. I’d say I’ll see you Wednesday but I don’t think that’s gonna happen!! Lol


----------



## 30yearfan

Miro should've never lost. Took the air out the crowd and made no sense. Why bring him in the tournament if he was gonna lose


----------



## DaSlacker

bdon said:


> And these same fucking people laud Roman Reigns’ work…THE GUY THE BILLION DOLLAR COMPANY HAS SHOVED DOWN EVERYONE’S THROATS FOR FIVE GODDAMN YEARS!


Exactly. It's why Vince wouldn't acknowledge any other promotion for years, gradually pretended like wrestling didn't exist before 1983 and strapped a rocket to the then youthful Hogan, Piper, Warrior, DiBiase etc. When that run its course he rebooted the company in a new direction and did the same with Hart, Taker, Michaels, Yokozuna etc. Then again.... Then again.... 

The trick is creating a brand or franchise. To do that successfully you need main characters that people can associate with it. Not always easy but AEW have several names getting big reactions. People associate Punk, Danielson, Moxley with WWE. Plus nearer to the end of their career than the beginning.


----------



## La Parka

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> People were literally complaining about The Young Bucks not interfering a few minutes ago ...


Because it’s kind of dumb for them to suddenly change only a few months after... 

1. Ending former friends Christopher Daniels career and leaving him a bloody mess. 
2. Aligning with a group that literally left Mox for dead with a bomb 
3. Attacking announcers
4. Putting hangman adam page on the shelf with their double kick thing (which kayfabe could've seriously hurt page and kayfabe put him on the shelf for months)

Apparently them not helping Omega after all of the above, is good storytelling because Adam Page apparently apologized on a show that has less viewers than a rerun of Roseanne. 


bdon said:


> Then they also fucking explained on the PPV DURING THE FUCKING MATCH that Page had given them a warning.
> 
> Again, should they only do shit on Dynamite, so that you and others can cry about how bad Rampage is and has nothing worth watching..?


1. Please stop trying to make ANYONE on this forum appear like they are crying when you are literally the town fool who is known solely for whining and bitching about every little thing Cody Rhodes has done for the past 3 years. 

2. The horse has left the barn. Rampage is a televised dark. You do not put major plot happenings on this show. There is absolutely no excuse for putting anything relevant on this show as the majority of the audience are not interested in AEW's version of Sunday Night Heat and many countries don't even have this program available to them on TV. 

3. They explained that Page warned them that if they interfered, he would beat their ass. Why would the Bucks care about that? they've been threated before.


----------



## bdon

DaSlacker said:


> Exactly. It's why Vince wouldn't acknowledge any other promotion for years, gradually pretended like wrestling didn't exist before 1983 and strapped a rocket to the then youthful Hogan, Piper, Warrior, DiBiase etc. When that run its course he rebooted the company in a new direction and did the same with Hart, Taker, Michaels, Yokozuna etc. Then again.... Then again....
> 
> The trick is creating a brand or franchise. To do that successfully you need main characters that people can associate with it. Not always easy but AEW have several names getting big reactions. People associate Punk, Danielson, Moxley with WWE. Plus nearer to the end of their career than the beginning.


But putting the title on star and legitimate athlete, Kurt Angle, did so well for TNA, bro! Lol


----------



## Gn1212

30yearfan said:


> Miro should've never lost. Took the air out the crowd and made no sense. Why bring him in the tournament if he was gonna lose


Agreed. He needs to get his heat back on Wednesday. Have him beat the shit out of Sammy after he wins his match.


----------



## bdon

@LifeInCattleClass and anyone else who loves the Easter Eggs and subtle storytelling, I got one for you:

Cool thought I just had: tonight was obviously all about Hangman exercising his demons, being confident, and winning the title, but tonight also has a bit of a nod to the Golden Lovers Saga with Omega exercising some of his own demons in kicking out of the OWA.

Don’t think for a second they just randomly had Page bringing up Kenny’s insecurities about Kota like that.


----------



## Stormbringer

What did Tony Khan have to say after the show went off the air?


----------



## The_Great_One21

Enjoyed it… but still things there that just make me scratch my head. But then that’ll always happen with this company because of TK.

DARBY VS MJF - Brilliant. Loved this match. Match of the night in my view and showed MJF is what he said. As good in ring as on the mic.

FTR Vs Luchas - Fine. Still the same issues as ever with this fucking company though. Half the match all 4 guys were in the ring. Weird finish too.

Danielson Vs Miro - Good match, not great. Another weird head scratching finish. Just out of nowhere and it made Miro look an absolute bitch. Literally quit after like 0.2 seconds of the submission being applied.

Super Klique Vs Jurassic Express - Enjoyable match. Not much else to add. Enjoyed this one for the most part.

Cody/Pac Vs Andrade/Black - It was fine. Not sure when any of this lot are going at the moment especially Black and Andrade.

Baker Vs Conti - Again, this was fine. Not brilliant but wasn’t expecting it to be. Decent enough. Another shit finish though.

Punk Vs Kingston - Loved it. Weird Punk is already getting booed but that says everything about how he’s been booked. Still, loved the match. Punk teasing a heel turn too?

Inner Circle vs ATT - Fine for what it was. Genuinely it wasn’t bad. Hilarious spot when Jericho was going for the lionsault and JDS missed his cue so Jericho just stood on the middle rope screaming “JUNIOR… JUNIOR… JUNIOR”

Jay Lethal promo - Don’t fucking care. Pointless signing.

Hangman Vs Omega - Good not great. I was pulling for Hangman so still enjoyed it. What I will say is I think it’s bollocks they didn’t do the OWA kick out. If not now then when? It was the perfect time to do it. Instead you have Kenny kick out of
it? The tension and pop would have been amazing if Kenny had hit and would have taken the match up a level.

Overall, enjoyed it. Good, not great. 7/10.


----------



## IronMan8

La Parka said:


> Because it’s kind of dumb for them to suddenly change only a few months after...
> 
> 1. Ending former friends Christopher Daniels career and leaving him a bloody mess.
> 2. Aligning with a group that literally left Mox for dead with a bomb
> 3. Attacking announcers
> 4. Putting hangman adam page on the shelf with their double kick thing (which kayfabe could've seriously hurt page and kayfabe put him on the shelf for months)


_If this were real, _it all makes sense.

Real people who have a falling out with close friends don't think and behave the way you're describing, which is more in line with WWF/E's historical precedence of morally unipolar, one-dimensional characters.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

IronMan8 said:


> _If this were real, _it all makes sense.
> 
> Real people who have a falling out with close friends don't think and behave the way you're describing, which is more in line with WWF/E's historical precedence of morally unipolar, one-dimensional characters.


FED BAD! DUB GOOD!


----------



## IronMan8

All those months of Hangman drinking and chugging beers after a loss. Now he wins the title and the Dark Order offers him a beer, but the transformation is complete - he brushes it aside to embrace his friends instead.

That 2-second moment of non-verbal storytelling was a nice microcosm of AEW's attention to detail.


----------



## Geert Wilders

I am watching the show right now and oh my god MJF and Darby MOTN out the bat???


----------



## thorn123

I haven’t read the forum so I don’t know consensus, but for me that was as good as any ppv I have seen in the past ten years. Wrestling fans often revert to hyperbole and superlatives but that was really was excellent. AEW clearly puts on the best wrestling shows. The only criticism is there was no swerve and I love a good swerve - but that is being picky. TK has his booking on point.

Really there is no room for real criticism here. Non fans of AEW, just keep quiet for the moment and let us have our win.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

the matches i watched in full: 6 man hardcore match was 4.5 * ! great, MOTN.

punk/kingston 3.5. better than i expected.

pac rhodes vs idolo black - 3.5. 

ATT vs inner circle - 3*

page/omega 3.25. flat finish and overall dull match. page isn't good.


----------



## DammitChrist

Moments like Adam Page FINALLY winning that AEW World title by defeating Kenny Omega (as he should've) to culminate this 2-year storyline is a big reason why I continue to give this company the benefit of the doubt since they generally care about what the fans want 

It may have been a long show, but I definitely appreciate the great emphasis of workrate here and how the matches on the card tonight were generally really good


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DaveRA said:


> Really there is no room for real criticism here. Non fans of AEW, just keep quiet for the moment and let us have our win.


"I liked the event so keep quiet!"

Others are allowed their opinions also.


----------



## Erik.

What a brilliant PPV. 

Few things that could have been ironed out but no show is going to be perfect, no matter how close All Out was to it. I don't think we'll see a PPV that tops All Out in a few years. 

Excellent opener. Probably the match of the night. Just makes me excited to ever see a Darby Allin vs Bryan Danielson match to be honest. The right guy won and I thought MJF sold like a champion, should put out the claims (if there were still any) that he isn't the best in the ring. 

Lucha Bros vs FTR was okay - just wasn't entirely sure what the ending was about and it REALLY should have ended when Fenix hit the frog splash.

Danielson vs Miro was fun - I had perhaps thought Miro may win as I couldn't see a reason why he'd be the replacement for Moxley if he wasn't going to win (Just put OC in or something) - but nonetheless Bryan vs Page is going to slap. Slight botch on the end but Miros neck story plays into it regardless.

Jungle Boy became Jungle MAN!! 

Kingston/Punk was what I expected - they booed Punk!! - which considering this crowd was chanting for MJF against Darby Allin is pretty incredible. Punk looked in doubt abit too when acknowledging the heels, it's coming...

THAT main event man. Soooooo satisfying.

The Bucks finally giving him the respect he deserves, Page rejecting the beer for friendship, just perfect storytelling. But not only a story for Page, is this the start of an Elite break up? So many little threads.

Back in 2019 - the Young Bucks refused to come out alongside Page for his title match saying they'd likely have been hurt from their match earlier in the night, slowly ending their friendship, Page lost and spiralled out of control.

Here we are 2 years on. The Bucks walked out to eventually give that support to Page, despite clearly being hurt from the match earlier in the night. Page won and now has everything he ever wanted. Friendship, a sense of belonging and the AEW gold.

I also love how we all expected him to kick out of the OWA but he ended up hitting one instead.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wasn't a fan personally.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 111734


Hey now, I said it was a solid show, better than me usually saying they're mediocre or boring 😉


----------



## Geert Wilders

I think this was a decent show, but after MJF vs Darby I lost some interest during Lucha vs FTR, understandably. And I ended up comparing every match to MJF Darby. That's how fucking fantastic that first match was. I still do not think anything touched it. The only downpoint of that match was MJF moving and catching Darby coffin drop outside. Otherwise the story was told very well - 2 equally matches guys; darby showing he can matt-wrestle; MJF having to resort to dirty tactics, but still used a headlock roll to pin. 


that cody pac malakai andrade tag match was just a mess. the story was not very clear - malakai and andrade sometimes worked together and sometimes they were not working together. pac and cody were showing some disagreements, but this wasn't how the story was built prior to the ppv. i think it was good that they all felt like singles wrestlers being put in a tag match, but at the same time the story should have been told better 

the street fight was good but all i can remember is chris jericho shouting "JUNIOR JUNIOR JUNIOR" at one of the spots.

last match was good. the storytelling at the end, with bucks coming out and reluctantly not interfering. 

overall a 7/10 PPV.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Ummm. You missed the fucking story on Rampage then, because Hangman apologized to the Bucks for what he did.
> 
> And the entire fucking story is that this is someone they have travelled the world with, and they clearly chose to not interfere this time.
> 
> Goddamn some of you love to try and ruin a moment that was CLEARLY fucking foreshadowed on Friday.


they complain when they don’t watch bdon

they want to understand avengers when they’ve only watched Iron Man 2 🤦‍♂️


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> @LifeInCattleClass and anyone else who loves the Easter Eggs and subtle storytelling, I got one for you:
> 
> Cool thought I just had: tonight was obviously all about Hangman exercising his demons, being confident, and winning the title, but tonight also has a bit of a nod to the Golden Lovers Saga with Omega exercising some of his own demons in kicking out of the OWA.
> 
> Don’t think for a second they just randomly had Page bringing up Kenny’s insecurities about Kota like that.


i loved it the one who kicked out of the OWA was kenny

made so much sense with the Kota references in the week and on the fans’ signs which he paused and looked at

all planned and beautiful


----------



## Erik.




----------



## neolunar

That Divas Championship looks good on him


----------



## Buhalovski

Everyone who says MJF is an average wrestler needs to fuck off for good. You have a show with the likes of Bryan fucking Danielson, CM Punk, Kenny Omega, etc. but MJF just did MotN. 

I enjoyed the opener the most.


----------



## ElTerrible

Geert Wilders said:


> I am watching the show right now and oh my god MJF and Darby MOTN out the bat???


There is no bad match on this card. They killed it in the ring and put all the right people over in the right way. Everything was at least three stars imho, but I´d say Darby vs. MJF was the best match of the night, probably give it 4.5 stars.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Great PPV

finally Hangman has it, After exclaiming he will be first champ as far back as Jan 2019 - truly an up and down ride

my ratings, based on my Personal enjoyment ONLY

MJF / Darby - 5* - wish Darby won here, but what a match

Lucha / FTR - 3* - could have been more until the finish. I understand they’ll go for the ‘you never beat us’ angle / but it fell flat after the hot opener. Better suited to a Dynamite title finish

Bryan / Miro - 4* - started slow but became hot as time wore on.

SuperCliq / Jurassic Christians - 4* - my type of wrestling / car crash goodness. Nice to see JB finally getting one over the Bucks

Cody / Pac v Andrade / Malakia - 3* - nice little ‘will they co-exist’ WWE style match. A true buffet   

DMD / Tay - NA - skipped it, wasn’t in the mood for a women’s match

Punk / Eddie - 5* - what an amazing match. Hot out the gate, Punk being the ‘Cena’ with the 5 moves of doom / Eddie doing Eddie things. The crowd was super hot and Eddie opening with the spinning backhand was great

Inner Circle / ATT - NA - skipped it, only watched the end and bits of it. What I saw was fun - but I wanted to watch the main event, so I forwarded it 

Kenny / Hangman - 5* - great callbacks of the story thusfar / especially the Bucks both being in a position and opportunity to grab Hangmans’ leg in a callback and cost him the match. But they let it play out. Kenny being the ‘first one’ to kick out of the OWA was poetic 

Great PPV - 9/10

money well spent


----------



## CM Buck

Full Gear review 

I loved that entire Darby Allin and MJF match. Just brilliant psychology and story callbacks. I legit popped for the finish I was that pleased. Second best match of the night (for a reason) 4 out of 5 stars. 

The Lucha bros vs FTR I was enjoying (despite the usual tag bullshit) then the finish happened. Look I'm not an old geezer like @Garty and @LifeInCattleClass (I say that with love boys) but I do enjoy classic tropes. That finish works if it's Mr wrestling or the Bella's (pre tit job) IT DOESN'T FUCKING WORK IF YOU CAN CLEARLY TELL THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE TWO DOING IT. Knox isn't just a dumb referee, he is legitimately so stupid he must have as much inbreeding in his family as the entire Tutankhamen Pharaoh bloodline to not know the fucking difference between dax and cash. This pissed me off more than nakazowas thong thing. I want Knox fired. Out of a cannon. Into the sun. 2 out of 5 stars and fuck you knox

Miro vs Bryan cheered me up. If my brother didn't spoil the main event for me I would have been pissed that Bryan won. But I enjoyed the match and it made psychological sense. 3.5 out of 5

Super kliq vs the Jurassic Christians was your typical PWG ecw lite spot fest. Essentially greatest hits stuff. Nothing I haven't seen before. Gentlemen's 3

Cody once again being the 3 star God. That was essentially a WWE main roster tag match we will all forget about 

The women's match I skipped through so I won't rate.

Punk vs Kingston was great physical violence. I popped for the Cena stuff. 3 and 3/4s

The street fight. Let's just call it a 3.

Excited for Lethal. 

The main event is a full 5. I don't talk about my favourites on here but hangman has been my favourite since the days he was floating around with silas young and BJ whitmer. It's been an absolute delight being on this journey with him. Sure I've hated some things but I'm genuinely over the moon for him. Haven't felt this way since punk cashed in on edge back in 2008.

7 out of 10


----------



## Erik.

Regarding the finish to the Lucha Bros/FTR match - Tony Khan said in the scrum that Dax got clocked near the end which is why Cash went in for the finish and was on his own later. 

So maybe the ending was an audible and wasn't the actual plan. Which would make sense considering no one in their right mind would not be able to tell the difference between Dax and Cash, regardless of the mask.


----------



## Randy Lahey

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they complain when they don’t watch bdon
> 
> they want to understand avengers when they’ve only watched Iron Man 2 🤦‍♂️


The kind of WWE trolls on this site are the type of people that think Big Bang Theory is great comedy and don’t understand shows like Curb Your Enthusiasm, Arrested Development, or Always Sunny in Philadelphia.

They are the types that need a laugh track playing to tell them when to laugh.

Not even worth arguing with. It’s be like explaining physics to a 5 year old


----------



## arch.unleash

I've watched the show, skipped some matches.

Miro is still as boring as he was in the WWE, it's a shame a guy with this physique is this soft and boring, Bryan is a beast though.

The Cody tag match was standard, seeing Cody getting shit on is always fun, too bad Malaki has lost his aura.

The 5 on 5 was fun, the Hardy and Eddie tributes were awesome. 

The main event was great by today's standards, I didn't witness the whole build and of course it affects the drama for me. A lot of no selling, Page is over as fuck, the Young Fucks nonsense killed the impact of the finish. What the fuck was that?

Punk/Eddie, those 2 and in 10 minutes had a MOTY contender and by far the best match on the show, my god what a fucking story, this is why I watch pro wrestling and I've watched it twice already. Not 1 single spot or superkick or finisher fest, just 2 guys fighting and telling a story. Punk doing the 5 moves of doom after the fans turned on him was pure brilliance and thr moment of the show, what a fucking match. That's why we were crying for Punk for 7 years. Yes I'm marking out.

I'll watch MJF/Darby later, I'm sure it'll be great because these guys get it.

Great show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Full Gear review
> 
> I loved that entire Darby Allin and MJF match. Just brilliant psychology and story callbacks. I legit popped for the finish I was that pleased. Second best match of the night (for a reason) 4 out of 5 stars.
> 
> The Lucha bros vs FTR I was enjoying (despite the usual tag bullshit) then the finish happened. Look I'm not an old geezer like @Garty and @LifeInCattleClass (I say that with love boys) but I do enjoy classic tropes. That finish works if it's Mr wrestling or the Bella's (pre tit job) IT DOESN'T FUCKING WORK IF YOU CAN CLEARLY TELL THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE TWO DOING IT. Knox isn't just a dumb referee, he is legitimately so stupid he must have as much inbreeding in his family as the entire Tutankhamen Pharaoh bloodline to not know the fucking difference between dax and cash. This pissed me off more than nakazowas thong thing. I want Knox fired. Out of a cannon. Into the sun. 2 out of 5 stars and fuck you knox
> 
> Miro vs Bryan cheered me up. If my brother didn't spoil the main event for me I would have been pissed that Bryan won. But I enjoyed the match and it made psychological sense. 3.5 out of 5
> 
> Super kliq vs the Jurassic Christians was your typical PWG ecw lite spot fest. Essentially greatest hits stuff. Nothing I haven't seen before. Gentlemen's 3
> 
> Cody once again being the 3 star God. That was essentially a WWE main roster tag match we will all forget about
> 
> The women's match I skipped through so I won't rate.
> 
> Punk vs Kingston was great physical violence. I popped for the Cena stuff. 3 and 3/4s
> 
> The street fight. Let's just call it a 3.
> 
> Excited for Lethal.
> 
> The main event is a full 5. I don't talk about my favourites on here but hangman has been my favourite since the days he was floating around with silas young and BJ whitmer. It's been an absolute delight being on this journey with him. Sure I've hated some things but I'm genuinely over the moon for him. Haven't felt this way since punk cashed in on edge back in 2008.
> 
> 7 out of 10


Dang FFTG - going over your normal 6/10

you must’ve enjoyed the fuck out of this


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Randy Lahey said:


> The kind of WWE trolls on this site are the type of people that think Big Bang Theory is great comedy and don’t understand shows like Curb Your Enthusiasm, Arrested Development, or Always Sunny in Philadelphia.
> 
> They are the types that need a laugh track playing to tell them when to laugh.
> 
> Not even worth arguing with. It’s be like explaining physics to a 5 year old


No one unironically likes the Big Bang Theory, I refuse to believe that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> No one unironically likes the Big Bang Theory, I refuse to believe that.


It has the most important metric of success according to half this forum

it gets RATINGZZZ

isn’t that how we determine if something is good or not?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It has the most important metric of success according to half this forum
> 
> it gets RATINGZZZ
> 
> isn’t that how we determine if something is good or not?


The fact that Big Bang is one of the highest rated TV shows of all time in the US is a travesty. But I guess in terms of them doing ratings I'm obviously in the minority of people who don't like it 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

Overall a great PPV, I have only two complaints:

not sure if Danielson being Hangman's first defense is a good decision, Miro is absolutely perfect for that role, hopefully they'll build him back up as a challenger
the Inner Circle vs ATT could have been a bit shorter, considering that most of the time it was Page/Scorpio being in a handicap match against five guys. The stuff JDS did was pretty impressive though, considering how little pro wrestling training he had and I wouldn't mind Tony giving him a chance


----------



## Whoanma

Randy Lahey said:


> The kind of WWE trolls on this site are the type of people that think Big Bang Theory is great comedy and don’t understand shows like Curb Your Enthusiasm, Arrested Development, or Always Sunny in Philadelphia.
> 
> They are the types that need a laugh track playing to tell them when to laugh.
> 
> Not even worth arguing with. It’s be like explaining physics to a 5 year old


----------



## Whoanma

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Kenny being the ‘first one’ to kick out of the OWA was poetic


----------



## CM Dunk05

Really enjoyed the show. Only compliant I have is that a lot of the matches had the same fast paced style with big flips and lots of kick outs. Would have appreciated a few more slower paced matches that relied a lot on selling and psychology (like Cody v Dustin that was a masterpiece imo) to break the show up and avoid viewer burnout but it’s AEW so you know most matches are going to be fast and furious.

7/10 for me


----------



## RiverFenix

Danielson vs Hangman on free tv Battle of the Belts special? Is Tony Khan a madman enough to do that? Or do you save that for Revolution and make people pay for it?


----------



## DUD

I enjoyed it. I think with four PPVs a year I have a higher expectation in regards on what will happen which has affected my enjoyment of both All In and Full Gear but I understand that's a personal thing and not reflective of the wider audience and quality of show.

Every match has positive and negatives for me.

MJF vs Darby Allin
+ Absolutely the right outcome.
- Not sure it should have been the opener.

Lucha Bros vs FTR
+ It was entertaining for what it was.
- They need to address why Lucha Bros never get disqualified for ignoring the basic rules of a tag match.

Bryan Danielson vs Miro
+ How can you not love either of these guys at the minute.
- The finisher made Miro look weak and suggests they have a ceiling on him.

Britt Baker vs Tay Conti
+ They did a good job making Tay look like a creditable opponent in the match.
- Nobody expected any other outcome.

Cody and Pac vs Andrade and Malakai
+ I thought Cody's performance was really good.
- Andrade eating the pin in a match that should have been a main event on Dynamite.

The Super Elite vs Jurassic Express
+ Jungle Boy seems to be improving which is great to see.
- Adam Cole looks like just another guy now. He got the best crowd reactions at first and now he seems flat.

CM Punk vs Eddie Kingston
+ The beginning of the match was brilliant.

Adam Page vs Kenny Omega
+ Some great spots and a great story told from start to finish.
- I'm not sure The Young Bucks needed to be involved.


----------



## Erik.

RiverFenix said:


> Danielson vs Hangman on free tv Battle of the Belts special? Is Tony Khan a madman enough to do that? Or do you save that for Revolution and make people pay for it?


Oh it'll be at Battle of the Belts, I have no doubt.

AEWs TV Specials have always been treated as sort of free PPVs as a sort of thank you to those who spend the $50 on the four PPVs a year.


----------



## Mainboy

Can't wait to watch this later on.


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dang FFTG - going over your normal 6/10
> 
> you must’ve enjoyed the fuck out of this


7 is my average lol. Would have easily been 10 if I cared about the women's match, the second street fight didn't exist and rick knox was hit by a golf cart.

I'm a sucker for great story telling and spot fests that aren't borderline ridiculous


----------



## Stormbringer

Erik. said:


> Regarding the finish to the Lucha Bros/FTR match - Tony Khan said in the scrum that Dax got clocked near the end which is why Cash went in for the finish and was on his own later.
> 
> So maybe the ending was an audible and wasn't the actual plan. Which would make sense considering no one in their right mind would not be able to tell the difference between Dax and Cash, regardless of the mask.


That makes sense. Rather a sloppy end than letting a guy keep going when he's scrambled.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RiverFenix said:


> Danielson vs Hangman on free tv Battle of the Belts special? Is Tony Khan a madman enough to do that? Or do you save that for Revolution and make people pay for it?


They’ll 10% never save Danielson / Hangman for Revolution

remember, TV is their largest revenue stream - TK has said many times they won’t hold back just for a PPV 

Hangman / Danielson will not be far from today - month / month and a half at most


----------



## CM Buck

Erik. said:


> Regarding the finish to the Lucha Bros/FTR match - Tony Khan said in the scrum that Dax got clocked near the end which is why Cash went in for the finish and was on his own later.
> 
> So maybe the ending was an audible and wasn't the actual plan. Which would make sense considering no one in their right mind would not be able to tell the difference between Dax and Cash, regardless of the mask.


Okay, I take back my profanity laced assault on rick knox


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> 7 is my average lol. Would have easily been 10 if I cared about the women's match, the second street fight didn't exist and rick knox was hit by a golf cart.
> 
> I'm a sucker for great story telling and spot fests that aren't borderline ridiculous


Great storytelling..? You mean…the Page/Omega story is 2 years of storytelling..!? HOW!? HOW!?

I DEMAND someone to explain why a story told over the course of nearly 3 years, with all of the subtle and tiny organic-feeling moments that 3 years of relationship dichotomies bring, is good, and when you can’t explain to me every one of those tiny moments in great detail I’m going to “A Ha!! GOTCHA!!” your ass to death in claiming to be right (about an opinion mind you).


----------



## KingofKings1524

One of the best shows they’ve ever put on. I look forward to Wednesday.


----------



## bdon

I’m not sure Hangman going over Danielson is the right call. Feels like a waste to feed Danielson’s first loss to Hangman when a guy like MJF could take the rub of beating Danielson and run with it.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> Great storytelling..? You mean…the Page/Omega story is 2 years of storytelling..!? HOW!? HOW!?
> 
> I DEMAND someone to explain why a story told over the course of nearly 3 years, with all of the subtle and tiny organic-feeling moments that 3 years of relationship dichotomies bring, is good, and when you can’t explain to me every one of those tiny moments in great detail I’m going to “A Ha!! GOTCHA!!” your ass to death in claiming to be right (about an opinion mind you).


Man my memory is so bad. I can't even remember the cards for week to week shows. I'm literally the last person you go on an Easter egg hunt with.


----------



## DRose1994

Why were fans booing Punk exactly ? Storyline wise, he’s not a heel — nor presented as one. He had the exchange with Kingston on Rampage were both guys were intense and ornery, but he wasn’t a heel.

Sometimes AEW fans confuse me. They boo Punk, rather vociferously at times, but they’ll cheer all the flippy, untalented wrestlers, and won’t even boo guys like Janela/Kiss when they’re on TV.

I’ll put some of the blame on AEW/TK too. They put him in a position where his star is diminished, instead of one where he’s the biggest star possible.


----------



## 3venflow

It's ranking at 9.09 on Cagematch, below All Out's 9.56. I'd probably agree. Top to bottom in-ring, I'd give Full Gear the edge, but as an overall presentation with the surprises and spectacle, All Out takes it. Still two of the best PPVs I can remember and AEW's two best ever PPVs.

When you go back to the original DON and look at the undercard, a number of matches now would be Rampage or Dark worthy like Best Friends vs. TH2, SCU vs. STRONGHEARTS, the joshi trios match. The roster depth has improved so much and the roster actually feels more 'all elite' than ever before.


----------



## CM Buck

DRose1994 said:


> Why were fans booing Punk exactly ? Storyline wise, he’s not a heel — nor presented as one. He had the exchange with Kingston on Rampage were both guys were intense and ornery, but he wasn’t a heel.
> 
> Sometimes AEW fans confuse me. They boo Punk, rather vociferously at times, but they’ll cheer all the flippy, untalented wrestlers, and won’t even boo guys like Janela/Kiss when they’re on TV.
> 
> I’ll put some of the blame on AEW/TK too. They put him in a position where his star is diminished, instead of one where he’s the biggest star possible.


Eddie's article recently


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> Man my memory is so bad. I can't even remember the cards for week to week shows. I'm literally the last person you go on an Easter egg hunt with.


I was being facetious and mocking some that argue Omega and Page as being a great story.

For my money, it’s the best story in wrestling with a fucking phenomenal payoff.


----------



## bdon

DRose1994 said:


> Why were fans booing Punk exactly ? Storyline wise, he’s not a heel — nor presented as one. He had the exchange with Kingston on Rampage were both guys were intense and ornery, but he wasn’t a heel.
> 
> Sometimes AEW fans confuse me. They boo Punk, rather vociferously at times, but they’ll cheer all the flippy, untalented wrestlers, and won’t even boo guys like Janela/Kiss when they’re on TV.
> 
> I’ll put some of the blame on AEW/TK too. They put him in a position where his star is diminished, instead of one where he’s the biggest star possible.


Eddie’s recent article gives him the empathetic “tough guy with a soft spot” babyface vibes, and Punk absolutely was working a bit of a heel role in the buildup of this: pretending to not remember seeing Eddie on the indies, calling him unprofessional, saying that he isn’t good enough to be on Full Gear, and the coup de grace…saying that he wasn’t worried about Eddie knowing Eddie would get close and fuck it up somehow, “because isn’t that what Eddie always does?”

Punk was a fucking dickhead to a guy who just this week poured his heart out for the world to see on one of the largest “real” sports websites, The Players Tribune. Punk was a heel.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> I was being facetious and mocking some that argue Omega and Page as being a great story.
> 
> For my money, it’s the best story in wrestling with a fucking phenomenal payoff.


Up there with the okada vs tanahashi trilogy


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> Up there with the okada vs tanahashi trilogy


Which is exactly what I have always envisioned this story being, AEW’s version of “The Ace vs The Face”.


----------



## Erik.

DRose1994 said:


> Why were fans booing Punk exactly ? Storyline wise, he’s not a heel — nor presented as one. He had the exchange with Kingston on Rampage were both guys were intense and ornery, but he wasn’t a heel.
> 
> Sometimes AEW fans confuse me. They boo Punk, rather vociferously at times, but they’ll cheer all the flippy, untalented wrestlers, and won’t even boo guys like Janela/Kiss when they’re on TV.
> 
> I’ll put some of the blame on AEW/TK too. They put him in a position where his star is diminished, instead of one where he’s the biggest star possible.


Because hes become everything he hates. He's become the New York Yankees.


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> Great storytelling..? You mean…the Page/Omega story is 2 years of storytelling..!? HOW!? HOW!?
> 
> I DEMAND someone to explain why a story told over the course of nearly 3 years, with all of the subtle and tiny organic-feeling moments that 3 years of relationship dichotomies bring, is good, and when you can’t explain to me every one of those tiny moments in great detail I’m going to “A Ha!! GOTCHA!!” your ass to death in claiming to be right (about an opinion mind you).


outside of some hardcores the story really is not good. I mean many of us in here have watched every single aew event since day one and i dont think half of us could agree that the story was good.Its just hardcores that think the dragged 2 year story of hangman having connection with kenny and 2 years of hints here and there is compelling but in reality when it comes to a product telling a story it was not. Then they have him mixed with dark order which makes no logical sense but we know why that happened. No one out side of wrestling would come in and say this was good. Shame because i think its going to hurt his championship run. The guy has a lot of potential but tony dont get it which is why they are not keeping new fans checking the product out


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Punk got booed because Kingston has gotten REALLY over. AEW does need to keep an eye on Kingston and if the time comes, I think they gotta capitalize on it. I don't know what the long-term story is for the World Title scene anymore (I have a couple guesses, but it's not as set in stone as Page beating Omega was) but I do think Tony should fit Kingston in there somewhere. You don't want to risk him losing momentum.

If anything, Kingston probably should've kicked out of the GTS if he wasn't going to beat Punk, to then lead to a final GTS to put Kingston away. I generally wouldn't be for a finisher kick out in a match like this, but they have something special with Kingston. It was apparent last year at Full Gear during his feud with Mox, but crowds hadn't come back and Kingston was still a clear heel. This Full Gear feud with Punk shows how over Kingston can be, even in the face of arguably the biggest and most over star in wrestling right now.

Kingston should absolutely be the next feel-good World Champion imo. When Moxley comes back, a heel title run leading to a Kingston win (which in turn could lead to Mox going back to face afterwards) is certainly a way to go and could mirror the Page/Omega story in some ways (with clear differences in characters though to differentiate it). You could also do it with MJF to Kingston, but I think Moxley to Kingston makes more sense. There is a clear path to that in Page > Bryan > Moxley (heel) > Kingston. That whole story could finish up by Revolution 2023 imo. I think the only issue with it is Punk staying out of the title scene for that long. If nothing else, Punk could be the guy in Moxley's place as the heel champ after Bryan and it could still all work.

Edit: Also regarding Page/Omega story, I'm not in the camp of calling it one of the best stories ever. I think it's the best storyline in the last 5 years (probably since Miz/Ziggler 2016). The thing with Page/Omega is there are some key big moments there and things that made it feel special, but A LOT of in between where nothing happened because they wanted to stretch it out. I mentioned it in another thread, but you look at the story from afar and it looks like the best thing ever. You look at it through a microscope and you see pacing issues with it and points where things just were kinda there. 

The last month direct build to this though has been great between Page winning the ladder match, his promo after winning the ladder match, and the contract signing last week was all great television.


----------



## 3venflow

They're running some BIG 10,000+ seat buildings coming up so Hangman vs. Danielson could feasibly happen before Battle of the Belts.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

3venflow said:


> They're running some BIG 10,000+ seat buildings coming up so Hangman vs. Danielson could feasibly happen before Battle of the Belts.


That's in January?

If so, I don't know if they wait on Page/Bryan until that. At least assuming Bryan is Page's first defense. If he's not, then they probably do and Page gets another smaller story/title defense in the meantime.


----------



## Randy Lahey

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Kingston should absolutely be the next feel-good World Champion imo.


I agree, but I think it makes the most logical sense for that to happen when they come back to New York. If Grand Slam is a yearly thing, that's when it needs to happen. I thought they may pull the trigger on that idea this time, but since Grand Slam was already so loaded TK probably didn't think he needed to use all his bullets on that show.

But next Grand Slam, Kingston definitely needs to win a title there. He reminds me so much of Dreamer/Sandman for ECW, the heart and soul of the company, but he also has some Rocky Balboa in him too.


----------



## 3venflow

One small story element that I think could be important going forward was Jungle Boy using the chair to finish off the Jackson brother. He's been the clean cut, by-the-book babyface and needed some convincing, but finally found that ruthless streak.

That plus the facial hair makes me think Jungle Boy is starting to become Jungle Man (or just Jack Perry). Christian looked proud of his protege.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459714995881750529


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> One small story element that I think could be important going forward was Jungle Boy using the chair to finish off the Jackson brother. He's been the clean cut, by-the-book babyface and needed some convincing, but finally found that ruthless streak.
> 
> That plus the facial hair makes me think Jungle Boy is starting to become Jungle Man (or just Jack Perry). Christian looked proud of his protege.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459714995881750529


Was the perfect outcome. 

After they delivered the triple V-Trigger with the thumbtacks, I thought we were headed for another "Luchasaurus looks strong in defeat, but is eating the pin"- ending. Instead Luchasaurus got to deliver the Shooting Star Press and Jungle Boy added another layer to his character and got the clean pin. It was one of the highlights of the PPV for me. It´s becoming more and more obvious that the kid has that charisma you cannot teach. Some might say it´s in his blood. He doesn´t need to talk. He can tell a story through his in-ring work and acting alone.


----------



## MaseMan

Amazing show last night. I enjoyed every watch. MJF vs Darby, Danielson vs Miro, and the main event were all phenomenal. I think the main event was a legit five star match, thanks to the long term story telling that pays off.

Kingston vs Punk was interesting. I admit I was pulling for Eddie, after reading his article earlier this week. I get the feeling these two will be meeting again, after Eddie refused to shake Punk's hand.

The only two clunkers: The women's title match just didn't click at all. I like both Britt and Tay, but there were some awkward/blown spots, and it seemed like they were unsure what to do next at times. Not an awful match, but felt like something that should have been on regular TV. Also, the Cody/Pac vs Andrade/Malakai match was fine, but not to the quality of most of the rest of the show. The booking at the end with FTR again doing a quick attack on Cody was just weird. I really don't get where they're heading with this angle. Malakai needs to get his aura back, and soon, or he's going to end up as "just another guy" in this loaded promotion.

Bold predictions: The Elite are probably going to break up. All four members lost their matches. If they don't break up, maybe someone joins them to give them a boost again...I can't think of who it would be off the top of my head. Bobby Fish doesn't really cut it.

Page will beat Danielson in their match, which will either be at Battle of the Belts or sooner. I think MJF is going to be the one to take the belt off of Page, sometime in spring or summer '22. He's ready, and they can cement the Pinnacle as the legit premier group in AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shandcraig said:


> *outside of some hardcores the story really is not good.* I mean many of us in here have watched every single aew event since day one and i dont think half of us could agree that the story was good.Its just hardcores that think the dragged 2 year story of hangman having connection with kenny and 2 years of hints here and there is compelling but in reality when it comes to a product telling a story it was not. Then they have him mixed with dark order which makes no logical sense but we know why that happened. No one out side of wrestling would come in and say this was good. Shame because i think its going to hurt his championship run. The guy has a lot of potential but tony dont get it which is why they are not keeping new fans checking the product out


That is luckily like…. Just your opinion man

its like people can hate Seinfeld - its a valid opinion - but its also wrong

but you can have it




…

but its wrong


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> One small story element that I think could be important going forward was Jungle Boy using the chair to finish off the Jackson brother. He's been the clean cut, by-the-book babyface and needed some convincing, but finally found that ruthless streak.
> 
> That plus the facial hair makes me think Jungle Boy is starting to become Jungle Man (or just Jack Perry). Christian looked proud of his protege.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459714995881750529


Don’t miss that Christian is slowly turning JB dark

but that’ll come to a head and something will give - ie> JB not wanting to go as far as what Christian wants him to

then its on

(or we go down ‘Hollywood‘ Jack Perry route of course)


----------



## 3venflow

Seems like a good way to expand AEW's reach. Tony is a very modern, forward-thinking guy and I'm almost sure AEW will have a streaming service by this time next year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459774378753802243


----------



## shandcraig

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That is luckily like…. Just your opinion man
> 
> its like people can hate Seinfeld - its a valid opinion - but its also wrong
> 
> but you can have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …
> 
> but its wrong



no its not wrong because the dark order are simply not over and neither have been the elite. I pay attention the crowds and thats all that matters.


----------



## RiverFenix

Christian/Jurassic Express winning was a shocker to me. Never even considered it. I love the call to do it now in hindsight. I think Jungle Jack Perry is the next hand picked talent to be "made" now that the Hangman story made it's apex. 

I sort of think there is a real possibility Jungle Jack Perry joins The Elite even along this ride. If you can't beat him, join them respect from both sides. 

I hope to see a break up of JE based on Luchasaurus telling JB to go to better things, how he's too good for Jurassic Express. Luchasaurus can pick up another gimmicky undercard wrestler to continue in tag ranks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shandcraig said:


> no its not wrong because the dark order are simply not over and neither have been the elite. I pay attention the crowds and thats all that matters.


Wow - now you’re really really wrong then


----------



## shandcraig

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wow - now you’re really really wrong then



lol what fucking show are you watching ? there is several people getting cheered to death and booed to death way more than elite and dark order. Dark order dont even get cheered unless they are out with hangman so its fake pop. Elite have not been a strong heel faction what so ever. It has nothing to do with how i personally feel. If you're going to deny this you're just a huge fan of them and dont listen. Its like the same people that got mad at people pointing shit out about cody from day 1 and now look everyone boos the shit out of him for the exact shit we talked about. @bdon

Anyways Hangman is great and we all waned him to be champ at some point, Lets hope its good !


----------



## thorwold

I thought it was a really good show with a lot of very good stuff without probably any genuinely blow away stuff either.

Not sure the opener had to go as long as it did, but considering the way they've built these guys up as future pillars of this company, and this was likely just step one on a very long road I guess it kind of makes sense.

Danielson and Miro worked the big man/little man dynamic really well. As far as Danielson's run of bangers goes it is probably towards the lower end, but they told the story they needed to tell brilliantly. The finish was great.

The Falls Count Anywhere 6-man was way better than I thought it'd be as someone who cannot stand garbage matches, let alone multiple man garbage matches, but the story they told of Jungle Boy having to find his mean streak was really well done. Good job too, because if they're going to push these 4 pillars now... I mean he's trailing the others by a way and needs to catch up. The guy has zero fucking personality, though they're clearly working on it, and you can definitely see little improvements.

The double odd couple tag team match was better than I was expecting. I like that they did the blind tag thing over and over again, it was a good way of sort of distracting people enough that the Cody boos were worked into the narrative of the match and never overwhelmed it. Cleverly done.

Punk and Eddie to me was a great match with a lame finish. Needed more than that after the first class build up.

The street fight was whatever. LOVE Dan Lambert, but the MMA guys need to stop throwing punches because they look SO FUCKING BAD. Just throw them around! Also, the Jericho-Junior botch was a hilariously bad moment of wrestlecrap on an otherwise very good show. He could see he wasn't ready in time, why does he go for the lionsault, and not delay an extra couple of seconds? You're supposed to be the pro here, dude.

Main event was very good, but I was honestly hoping for more (I feel like the OWA should have been the finish, that was a hell of a spot). The ending with the Bucks was fantastic. Long term storytelling is a beautiful thing.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Good Bunny said:


> Another Nokada night huh fellas?
> 
> Id like to see him and Omega in aew fight (or do two matches; one in NJPW) and that doesn’t need the belt. Plus it would make the outcome predictable since Okada ain’t becoming champ in an American company
> 
> I doubt Bryan takes the belt from Hangman this soon. But the real money match in the future is Bryan and Punk squaring off for the title. More people would get emotional with Punk winning a championship since it’s been 7-8 years


Pretty sure Okada wrestled Buddy Murphy yesterday.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Seems like a good way to expand AEW's reach. Tony is a very modern, forward-thinking guy and I'm almost sure AEW will have a streaming service by this time next year.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459774378753802243


Hmmm are there any famous wrestlers that are in the DCEU and also were referenced last night by a notoriously 4th wall breaking competitor?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Stormbringer said:


> What did Tony Khan have to say after the show went off the air?


If you're interested, Bryan, Punk, Dante, Jay Lethal Page and Tony Khan did a post show media scrum, just listening to it right now, pretty good. Love the fact that he does these things after big shows, gives a lot of insight into where they're heads are at heading into the future.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shandcraig said:


> *lol what fucking show are you watching ?* there is several people getting cheered to death and booed to death way more than elite and dark order. Dark order dont even get cheered unless they are out with hangman so its fake pop. Elite have not been a strong heel faction what so ever. It has nothing to do with how i personally feel. If you're going to deny this you're just a huge fan of them and dont listen. Its like the same people that got mad at people pointing shit out about cody from day 1 and now look everyone boos the shit out of him for the exact shit we talked about. @bdon
> 
> Anyways Hangman is great and we all waned him to be champ at some point, Lets hope its good !


AEW Dynamite and AEW Rampage


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That is luckily like…. Just your opinion man
> 
> its like people can hate Seinfeld - its a valid opinion - but its also wrong
> 
> but you can have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …
> 
> but its wrong


First of all, an opinion can't be wrong.

Second of all, I agree with him. This isn't a story that appeals to anyone except AEW hardcore fans who seem very small hints and clues because they watch literally every aspect of AEW right down to Be The Elite.



3venflow said:


> Seems like a good way to expand AEW's reach. Tony is a very modern, forward-thinking guy and I'm almost sure AEW will have a streaming service by this time next year.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459774378753802243


Modern, forward-thinking guy because he wants to do a streaming service and crossovers?

If that's the case then praise WWE because they've been doing this for 5+ years now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> First of all, an opinion can't be wrong.
> 
> Second of all, I agree with him. This isn't a story that appeals to anyone except AEW hardcore fans who seem very small hints and clues because they watch literally every aspect of AEW right down to Be The Elite.
> 
> 
> 
> Modern, forward-thinking guy because he wants to do a streaming service and crossovers?
> 
> If that's the case then praise WWE because they've been doing this for 5+ years now.


Of course opinions can be wrong

saying they can’t is some new age millennial ‘live your truth‘ bullshit


----------



## 3venflow

> If that's the case then praise WWE because they've been doing this for 5+ years now.


Err, WWE is a _very_ modern company and understands that success goes far beyond 'muh total viewership on TV' like some who think + or - 200 or 300,000 is the be-all and end-all of a company's success. WWE are masters of making money while putting on a mundane product, having diversified so much. Their TV ratings have shrunk massively over the years, they have no mega-stars, but they make more money than ever. Just because I find the WWE product generally rancid doesn't mean I can't praise what they do well. I'm not as rigid and set in my ways as _some_ people who refuse to every change their views due to oversized egos.

The fact that AEW has these kind of options shows how well it is coming along. TNA failed to ever do much outside of its little comfort (IMPACT) zone and AEW has already transcended it in virtually every meaningful way.

Tony Khan is a guy who invested money in Epic Games when it wasn't very well known and has multiplied his investment, because he's a smart guy who thinks very far ahead (just like he did with his world champions) and not just week-by-week like many armchair experts. No surprise, he has his own sports analytics company that he doesn't talk about much.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

3venflow said:


> They're running some BIG 10,000+ seat buildings coming up so Hangman vs. Danielson could feasibly happen before Battle of the Belts.


Possibly Winter is Coming, I think that's still considered kind of a special episode.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

shandcraig said:


> no its not wrong because the dark order are simply not over and neither have been the elite. I pay attention the crowds and thats all that matters.


Crowd was losing their mind for that Halloween match they both had.


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> One small story element that I think could be important going forward was Jungle Boy using the chair to finish off the Jackson brother. He's been the clean cut, by-the-book babyface and needed some convincing, but finally found that ruthless streak.
> 
> That plus the facial hair makes me think Jungle Boy is starting to become Jungle Man (or just Jack Perry). Christian looked proud of his protege.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459714995881750529


Yep. Jack Perry grew up some last night.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Of course opinions can be wrong
> 
> saying they can’t is some new age millennial ‘live your truth‘ bullshit


Damn, normally you're pretty cool. But no, opinions can't be wrong because they are only a person's personal subjective choices. There is no objective way to prove an opinion wrong, because you can only compare it to your own opinion. You're free to FEEL someone's opinion is foolish or uninformed, but that doesn't make it wrong!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

thorwold said:


> Danielson and Miro worked the big man/little man dynamic really well. As far as Danielson's run of bangers goes it is probably towards the lower end, but they told the story they needed to tell brilliantly. The finish was great.


I really enjoyed the match and definitely in the upper half of the night, but admittedly I don’t think it was as amazing as it could’ve been. Though I do think it is a top 3 Danielson match so far (only ones I’d put above it are his matches with Omega and Kingston), I think Miro’s had a few better matches this year vs. Darby, Kingston, and maybe the Guevara match.

I don’t think Miro and Bryan have that natural chemistry like they each have with others, but they’re both talented in ring workers (with Bryan arguably being the best in the world) that it still ended up being a really great match.

Edit: Also off that subject, but I hope Kingston and MJF get more respect for their in ring work. Both have shown they can have great matches with a variety of opponents. They may not be the guys who are going to give bad workers a great match, but they can easily carry their own weight and put on wrestling clinics/classics.


----------



## thorwold

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I really enjoyed the match and definitely in the upper half of the night, but admittedly I don’t think it was as amazing as it could’ve been. Though I do think it is a top 3 Danielson match so far (only ones I’d put above it are his matches with Omega and Kingston), I think Miro’s had a few better matches this year vs. Darby, Kingston, and maybe the Guevara match.
> 
> I don’t think Miro and Bryan have that natural chemistry like they each have with others, but they’re both talented in ring workers (with Bryan arguably being the best in the world) that it still ended up being a really great match.


I mean it wasn't really designed to be a showstealer, was it? Getting Miro over like a monster before he gets beat was the aim, and they basically did that. The only thing about it I didn't like was the completely fake way Bryan got the ropes when in the camel clutch. Stuff like that always annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Jbardo37

A great show with 4 matches hitting the 4 star mark for me.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

thorwold said:


> I mean it wasn't really designed to be a showstealer, was it? Getting Miro over like a monster before he gets beat was the aim, and they basically did that.


True, and on a show where a lot of matches were high paced with crazy spots, this match stands out as a more slower-psychology based match. I do think at points it went a bit too slow, but in general I don’t think there much silly shit like there was during the MJF/Darby match, for example. It was a pretty clean match that never got crazy amazing, but never got stupid either imo.


----------



## RiverFenix

True card building means undercard guys know their role. Dragon and Miro were not out there to steal the show. Either was Punk/Kingston. The night was all about Hangman Page vs Kenny Omega.


----------



## 3venflow

Match times for those wondering:


MJF vs. Darby (21:56)
Lucha Brothers vs. FTR (18:37)
Danielson vs. Miro (19:59)
Christian & Jurassics vs. SuperKliq (22:20)
Cody & PAC vs. Andrade & Malakai (16:52)
Britt vs. Tay (15:16)
Punk vs. Kingston (11:07)
Inner Circle vs. Men of the Year & American Top Team (19:37)
Hangman vs. Omega (25:11)

Total in-ring time: 170 minutes, 55 seconds

Pre-show match went 12:03.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Damn, normally you're pretty cool. But no, opinions can't be wrong because they are only a person's personal subjective choices. There is no objective way to prove an opinion wrong, because you can only compare it to your own opinion. You're free to FEEL someone's opinion is foolish or uninformed, but that doesn't make it wrong!


its my opinion the earth is flat

if an opinion is phrased as a subjective fact, then it can be proven wrong

‘the dark order is not over’ - that is not an opinion, its a statement of fact. And the only way to substantiate it would be to measure the decibels of sound in the arena plus to interview every fan in a census

‘i don’t like that dark order’ - that is an opinion that can never be wrong


----------



## JasmineAEW

In a few ways, "Full Gear" was even better than "All Out." It went a little too long for my liking, but it still was an amazing show.

Omega-Hangman delivered everything I wanted - and more. I thought the Bucks were going to try to interfere and Dark Order would come to the rescue, but what happened was even better. And I like Hangman tossing the beer aside and embracing his friends. Perfect.

My other favorite highlights:

Punk-Kingston was so good. Full of emotion and passion. I was rooting for Eddie, though.

MJF- Darby was way better than I was expecting. You know what? As good as MJF is on the mic, he's also very talented in the ring. Like his match with Jungle Boy, he really impressed me.

Danielson-Miro was another great match. Danielson is on such an awesome run right now. And it will be interesting to see what's next for Miro. He fought valiantly, I kinda felt sorry for him.

The introduction of Jay Lethal was a very cool surprise.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its my opinion the earth is flat
> 
> if an opinion is phrased as a subjective fact, then it can be proven wrong
> 
> ‘the dark order is not over’ - that is not an opinion, its a statement of fact. And the only way to substantiate it would be to measure the decibels of sound in the arena plus to interview every fan in a census
> 
> ‘i don’t like that dark order’ - that is an opinion that can never be wrong


Hell, thinking about it - this can even go deeper and darker - which is why laws governs societies

you can have an opinion ‘its ok to steal’ (and feel free to substitute any plethora of crimes) - and the law is there to tell you ‘in this society, your opinion on this matter is wrong’


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459999137164894213


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459999137164894213


Silver looks so legitimately happy in that screen cap.


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459999137164894213


Bryan is gona kick that smile off their face pretty soon 😁


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Definition of Technician said:


> Bryan is gona kick that smile off their face pretty soon 😁


bryan better stay away from my boy


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh God.......I think I got more than 3 predictions wrong.......fucccckkkkkkk that means I have to actually buy the next AEW PPV now.


----------



## MLFreebird

If it was WWE Full Gear, and they ran Omega v Page, either Brock or Reigns would walk out as champion.

Wow, great analogy; too much Bret v Yoko these days. Then Bret gets buried.


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny and Hangman before yesterday's show. Not sure who leaked this, but if I was Tony Khan and it was a member of my staff, I'd be pissed. I know kayfabe is dead, but at least a shred of it should be preserved.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Kenny and Hangman before yesterday's show. Not sure who leaked this, but if I was Tony Khan and it was a member of my staff, I'd be pissed. I know kayfabe is dead, but at least a shred of it should be preserved.
> 
> View attachment 111754


they used to have a big ‘leaks costs jobs’ poster up at daily’s place

might be worth dusting that off


----------



## A PG Attitude

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Damn, normally you're pretty cool. But no, opinions can't be wrong because they are only a person's personal subjective choices. There is no objective way to prove an opinion wrong, because you can only compare it to your own opinion. You're free to FEEL someone's opinion is foolish or uninformed, but that doesn't make it wrong!


So when a flat earther tells you their opinion is that the earth is flat... are they not wrong?


----------



## Art Vandaley

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hell, thinking about it - this can even go deeper and darker - which is why laws governs societies
> 
> you can have an opinion ‘its ok to steal’ (and feel free to substitute any plethora of crimes) - and the law is there to tell you ‘in this society, your opinion on this matter is wrong’


So the people who freed/rescued slaves from the American south pre the civil war were objectively wrong because that was illegal at the time?

Also to the fundamental point, opinions can't be wrong, beliefs can.

If someone says "it's my opinion that the world is flat" that's not an opinion, that's a belief and they're an idiot who can't speak English properly.


----------



## rich110991

Only just watched the show.

It is undeniable that this company is the best. Undeniable! I don’t care how big the WWE is, it counts for fuck all.

The emotions I felt watching the show were insane.

The only thing I would say is that I think they must have misjudged how over Miro and Kingston would be against Bryan and Punk, I’m not sure if they really wanted that to happen. I think either Miro or Kingston should have won, I don’t mind which.

And Cody’s got to be turning right? This can’t go on 😂

🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Jedah

Well, here's my late review, after watching it this morning.

1. The pre-show women's match was OK. Shida and Thunder Rosa held it together.

2. LOVED THIS MATCH. MJF and Darby proved themselves the pillars indeed. It was MJF's best match. Probably Darby's second best behind the one with Cody. Just brilliant. There's nothing more that needs to be said about it. Match of the night.

3. Not the best match from either of these teams. The ending was weird.

4. Nice contest between Danielson and Miro. Maybe they thought the main event would be too obvious if Miro won which I thought would have been the better decision. They will need to heat Miro back up. Maybe they want Hangman to be the first to beat Danielson which makes sense, too, but Miro would be an excellent challenger or even champion.

5. Fun car crash in this match, with some good development with Jungle Boy being conflicted with doing the con-chair-to, almost like he doesn't have a real brutal killer instinct in him. Could be an interesting angle as they continue to push him up the card. What I didn't like about this was...why do all these matches have to have the over the top gymnastics, it seems? The stuff with the flippy arm drags at the beginning was just meh.

6. What an utter disservice to all four of these guys. GET THE HINT THAT CODY'S CURRENT CHARACTER *IS NOT WORKING.* Nobody really cared about this match except to boo Cody and of course the wrong team won, to boot. What a waste. What is this, WWE? I thought AEW "listened?" This was probably the worst AEW pay per view match to date that didn't involve a gag character. Which says a lot because it wasn't a train wreck, but very, very disappointing by AEW standards.

7. Baker vs. Conti was also meh. Baker's character is great but she's not an elite level ring talent, which is totally fine. I'm not saying the match shouldn't have happened. It was just a relative low point in comparison.

8. Now we get back to the good stuff. I loved this too. No gymnastics. No gags. Just two guys beating each other up. It felt almost like Austin vs. Hart in the way the crowd made Kingston the good guy, which goes to show how much he's truly loved. To get people to boo CM Punk in favor of you is no mean feat. There are bigger things in Kingston's future.

9. Inner Circle vs. Lambert's group was the silly car wreck you'd expect, but it was still a lot of fun, which basically sums up the whole feud. Sometimes you just need to suspend your disbelief and enjoy and that's what this was.

10. First of all, epic entrance for Hangman. The match of course was really good. It did feel like a little bit of a letdown toward the end though, as the odds should have been stacked more against Hangman in that home stretch. I get what they did with the Bucks, but it felt a little anticlimactic. Same goes for Hangman hitting the One Winged Angel on Kenny and Kenny kicking out rather than the reverse. I think AEW let us down in that way because Hangman really should have kicked out of the One Winged Angel in this. That was THE spot to do to let you know he'd really arrived. Still, it was a fine match with the right result and we can look forward to see where Hangman goes from here.

And as an aside, it was inevitable that Jay Lethal would come. Let's see what he does.

Obviously it wasn't on the level of All Out, but AEW will never do a bad pay per view, so it was time worth spending.


----------



## Peerless

Anyone else feel like the ending was kind of deflating?


----------



## thorn123

On this forum there has been a lot of talk that matches don't matter and that we need "segments" to tell stories. Well Full Gear proved that wrong. They put on great matches and told wonderful stories within those matches. This ppv should appeal to work rate guys and story minded guys (like me).


----------



## Mainboy

rich110991 said:


> Only just watched the show.
> 
> It is undeniable that this company is the best. Undeniable! I don’t care how big the WWE is, it counts for fuck all.
> 
> The emotions I felt watching the show were insane.
> 
> The only thing I would say is that I think they must have misjudged how over Miro and Kingston would be against Bryan and Punk, I’m not sure if they really wanted that to happen. I think either Miro or Kingston should have won, I don’t mind which.
> 
> And Cody’s got to be turning right? This can’t go on 😂
> 
> 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


Just started watching it myself. MJF Is fucking great.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hell, thinking about it - this can even go deeper and darker - which is why laws governs societies
> 
> you can have an opinion ‘its ok to steal’ (and feel free to substitute any plethora of crimes) - and the law is there to tell you ‘in this society, your opinion on this matter is wrong’


You have much broader definition for what an opinion is. But actually the opinion 'its ok to steal' isn't a wrong opinion. People are free to think whatever they want, its the actually doing the stealing that is the problem.


----------



## rich110991

Mainboy said:


> Just started watching it myself. MJF Is fucking great.


He really is.


----------



## DammitChrist

Kenny Omega vs Adam Page may honestly be my MOTY from AEW atm.

I also LOVED the hell out of that Falls Count Anywhere match with the Super Kliq vs Christian Cage/Jurassic Express too


----------



## Whoanma

Mainboy said:


> Just started watching it myself. MJF Is fucking great.





rich110991 said:


> He really is.


Best heel in the business.


----------



## thorn123

rich110991 said:


> He really is.


I doubted his in ring skills … glad to be proven wrong


----------



## RiverFenix

*Khan on how Hangman’s win comes full circle and how this all planned in advance:*_ “Last year, Kenny and Hangman had that great match in the Eliminator final and then we came full circle to this and I think it all made sense. Kenny won the title and had an amazing reign. He was close to one year as champion, and it was a question, ‘Is Kenny going to make it to one year as champion or is Hangman going to be crowned tonight?’* People clearly wanted to see Hangman be crowned, but when Bryan Danielson won the Eliminator Tournament, you had to ask yourself, ‘Are Kenny and Bryan Danielson going to wrestle again?’ I know everybody was thinking in the back of their heads that there has to be a chance. Even when Bryan Danielson won, I knew it was going to make you all think, ‘Wait a second,’ and it clearly did based on the reaction I’m getting in the room.* Yeah, these things are all pretty well thought out in advance, so yeah, the first four I would have told you all in advance would be Chris Jericho, Jon Moxley, Kenny Omega, and Hangman Page._”​​I wonder if Danielson was going to go over Moxley now, as AEW wouldn't have went Omega/Moxley again and the idea with putting Danielson the #1 Contender was to force outcome drama into the ME as AEW easily could have went Omega/Danielson Championship Program out of the PPV.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RiverFenix said:


> *Khan on how Hangman’s win comes full circle and how this all planned in advance:*_ “Last year, Kenny and Hangman had that great match in the Eliminator final and then we came full circle to this and I think it all made sense. Kenny won the title and had an amazing reign. He was close to one year as champion, and it was a question, ‘Is Kenny going to make it to one year as champion or is Hangman going to be crowned tonight?’* People clearly wanted to see Hangman be crowned, but when Bryan Danielson won the Eliminator Tournament, you had to ask yourself, ‘Are Kenny and Bryan Danielson going to wrestle again?’ I know everybody was thinking in the back of their heads that there has to be a chance. Even when Bryan Danielson won, I knew it was going to make you all think, ‘Wait a second,’ and it clearly did based on the reaction I’m getting in the room.* Yeah, these things are all pretty well thought out in advance, so yeah, the first four I would have told you all in advance would be Chris Jericho, Jon Moxley, Kenny Omega, and Hangman Page._”​​I wonder if Danielson was going to go over Moxley now, as AEW wouldn't have went Omega/Moxley again and the idea with putting Danielson the #1 Contender was to force outcome drama into the ME as AEW easily could have went Omega/Danielson Championship Program out of the PPV.


I can see what Tony is trying to say here but picking arguably the wrong guy to win just to add suspense to the main event isn't fantastic booking. I fully believe Moxley was winning this tournament before he went to rehab and he was going to feud with Hangman. Danielson vs Hangman doesn't make a whole lot of sense, I'm sure it'll be good, but Miro vs Hangman just makes much more sense.


----------



## Not Lying

Great:
MJF/Darby
Miro/Bryan
Eddie/Punk - my AEW MOTY 
Page/Omega

Good: 
DMD/Conti, match was very good but with an awkward finish. DMD should be defending against the likes of Shida and Rosa now.

Jungle Boy's performance.

Trash GO FUCK YOURSELF:
Jericho
Cody


----------



## Mister Sinister

The mainstream doesn't care about the Page/Omega story. It's been firing on diarrhea for the last, dripping month of it with the ratings dropping under a million. This should be a disappointment to anyone who knows business because they are ignoring the need to grow and acting like this is the top of the world booking. They need this train derailed. They need to pull the plug on their plans and actually respond to the mainstream audience.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> You have much broader definition for what an opinion is. But actually the opinion 'its ok to steal' isn't a wrong opinion. People are free to think whatever they want, its the actually doing the stealing that is the problem.


i mean, isn’t that splitting hairs?

i took the lightest crime i could think of - but you can make it much darker with various sex crimes which is too deep to discuss on a wrestling forum

and people will ask you to get serious help if you even think some stuff is ok in your opinion

@Alkomesh2

just ps> here are definitions of all of them









[email protected]


[email protected] is the home of Colorado State University's open-access learning environment, the Writing Studio. Use this site to write, learn to write, take writing classes, and access resources for writing teachers.



writing.colostate.edu





’the earth is flat’ is not a belief - it is an opinion derived from what they think are facts. So, a lot of opinions are judgements based of perceived facts. So, the very act that a different fact can come along and get an opinion to change, means an opinion can be wrong


----------



## Damned

The show would have been a lot better without the Bucks, Jericho and Cody matches. The FTR match wasn't that good either. I'd also like them to stop doing WWE light. Britt doesn't need a guitar player coming out for her entrance or Hangman riding a horse down the street. Just have people come out and wrestle like it was ligitimate.

MJF/Darby was the best match for me. Danielson and Miro was good too.

And another thing, they need to stop doing the same spots in every match. The Eddie stuff worked with the Lucha Bros, but then Punk does it. I felt every match had a guy on his knees giving the finger as he was punched and why have blood all over the show. It should have been saved just for Punk. Oh and how the hell does someone kick out of a double spike piledriver?  You have all these nonsense matches and spots around matches that are trying to be legitimate and it just comes off really bad. The WWE is as bad for this so it's not just an AEW problem.

Aside from that I enjoyed it


----------



## Erik.

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I can see what Tony is trying to say here but picking arguably the wrong guy to win just to add suspense to the main event isn't fantastic booking. I fully believe Moxley was winning this tournament before he went to rehab and he was going to feud with Hangman. Danielson vs Hangman doesn't make a whole lot of sense, I'm sure it'll be good, but Miro vs Hangman just makes much more sense.


Of course it makes sense.

Bryan couldn't even beat Omega.

Page just did. Clean.

That's the build right there.

And THIS is why face vs. face feuds don't matter in AEW - they're actually booked like human beings. Not robots programmed to be cookie cutter faces like they are in WWE.

Bryan is a face, but he just wants to beat you up. He even said Saturday night that he doesn't care about the young guys in AEW, he just wants to beat everyone up and win the World Championship.

Then you have a total contrast with say someone like Page, who as a face, wants to put his blood, sweat and tears on the line for that audience. Wants to give them "Cowboy Shit" so to speak and do it for them.

It's a good contrast of characters. Bryan SHOULD be happy for Page. He's just beaten Bryans short term rival in AEW in Omega, he's a face who the crowd like to see as world champion (Bryan was there once in WWE), yet he won't be happy for him. Because Bryan has his eyes set on one thing and that's to be the champion.

If anything, it's almost a shame this isn't building towards a PPV and it's likely to be on a free TV special.

Don't get me wrong, Page vs. Miro would have been awesome. I am loving Miro's character work and the buckshot lariat to Miro's neck would have been a great finish considering the neck problems Miro has and how it plays into almost all of his losses. But Miro could do without losing a world title match so soon. It's best if he gets built back up now. Start destroying the likes of Brian Cage, Lance Archer etc. some of the bigger guys who aren't really seen much on TV but have a strong look about them. Then start going for the throat of some of the fan favourites.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Erik. said:


> Of course it makes sense.
> 
> Bryan couldn't even beat Omega.
> 
> Page just did. Clean.
> 
> That's the build right there.
> 
> And THIS is why face vs. face feuds don't matter in AEW - they're actually booked like human beings. Not robots programmed to be cookie cutter faces like they are in WWE.
> 
> Bryan is a face, but he just wants to beat you up. He even said Saturday night that he doesn't care about the young guys in AEW, he just wants to beat everyone up and win the World Championship.
> 
> Then you have a total contrast with say someone like Page, who as a face, wants to put his blood, sweat and tears on the line for that audience. Wants to give them "Cowboy Shit" so to speak and do it for them.
> 
> It's a good contrast of characters. Bryan SHOULD be happy for Page. He's just beaten Bryans short term rival in AEW in Omega, he's a face who the crowd like to see as world champion (Bryan was there once in WWE), yet he won't be happy for him. Because Bryan has his eyes set on one thing and that's to be the champion.
> 
> If anything, it's almost a shame this isn't building towards a PPV and it's likely to be on a free TV special.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Page vs. Miro would have been awesome. I am loving Miro's character work and the buckshot lariat to Miro's neck would have been a great finish considering the neck problems Miro has and how it plays into almost all of his losses. But Miro could do without losing a world title match so soon. It's best if he gets built back up now. Start destroying the likes of Brian Cage, Lance Archer etc. some of the bigger guys who aren't really seen much on TV but have a strong look about them. Then start going for the throat of some of the fan favourites.


When you put it that way it doesn't sound TOO bad, but i'm just a hopeless Miro mark so that's always going to effect my point of view.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i mean, isn’t that splitting hairs?
> 
> i took the lightest crime i could think of - but you can make it much darker with various sex crimes which is too deep to discuss on a wrestling forum
> 
> and people will ask you to get serious help if you even think some stuff is ok in your opinion
> 
> @Alkomesh2
> 
> just ps> here are definitions of all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> [email protected] is the home of Colorado State University's open-access learning environment, the Writing Studio. Use this site to write, learn to write, take writing classes, and access resources for writing teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> writing.colostate.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ’the earth is flat’ is not a belief - it is an opinion derived from what they think are facts. So, a lot of opinions are judgements based of perceived facts. So, the very act that a different fact can come along and get an opinion to change, means an opinion can be wrong


lol… thinking about all of this - it could be proved with 2 lines

’your opinion is that opinions cannot be wrong’
’my opinion is that opinions can be wrong’

…. Only one of us can be right 

(hint: i cannot be me, because if you are right - I am still right)


----------



## epfou1

Interesting tidbit that Hangman won the title at full gear, a ppv that he kind of coined, with his "full gear challenge" while fueding with Pac.


----------



## Mainboy

Enjoyed that.

Punk/Kingston, Bryan/Miro and Main Event was great.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

I'm late to the party, but as they say, save the Bex for last!

Darby vs. MJF - Excellent match and almost match of the night for me. Some great wrestling from both competitors and some absolute savage vicious looking spots. I fear for the health of Darby. I hope the dude never suffers a serious injury because it honestly looks like when he wrestles he doesn't give a shit. Highlight spot of the match for me: when MJF rolled outside of the ring to avoid the Coffin Drop from Darby made me legit lol as I was like "Bitch, you can roll outside the arena and Darby will climb to the roof and still jump off and attempt the Coffin Drop on you." a true classic and MOTY contender.










CM Punk vs. Eddie Kingston - Another banger. I just loved the opening with Eddie dropping CM Punk harder than Debo (RIP). And then Eddie just standing there laughing about the whole situation just made it all the more great lol. I loved how the two made the match so personal constantly flipping each other off and both taking shots at each other even when they both looked were dead tired. I'm not gonna lie fam, I wanted Eddie to go over.

Bryan Danielson vs. Miro - If Bryan's chest could talk I bet it would say "Aw, fuck not this shit again." every time he starts walking to the ring. Well to Danielson's credit Miro didn't make his chest look like hamburger helper, so there's that. There isn't much to say here other than it was great match and I enjoyed it way more than I thought I would. Cool story that happened during this match. I have a 60 inch TV in my living room and at night and on hot summers days (which we've been having recently) you can see what I'm watching if you're passing by on the street.

Anyway, as I'm watching the match I hear this small commotion outside my house and there's like four dudes watching the match from outside my house lol. Long story short they were lapsed wrestling fans and wanted to know what promotion I was watching, so I explained it was AEW etc, etc. Hopefully they are fans now.










@The Legit DMD (c) vs. Tay Conti - I knew full well going into this match that Boss was going to come out champion, but it was fine for a filler feud and was surprisingly good. Also does anyone notice how Anna Jay never comes out to have Conti's back during her matches? Sure, maybe she'll come out to save Conti from a beat down or two, but how about coming out during the match when winning matters? Anna Jay is a terrible friend confirmed!

Kenny Omega (c) vs. "Hangman" Adam Page - I love Kenny Omega and have no shame in saying that I wouldn't have been mad if he went over. Still it was pretty great to see Page get the win here. A terrific performance from both wrestlers and the emotional impact from Bucks made me a bit misty eyed. Those bastards! If it wasn't for the Bucks I would give match of the night to Darby, but again I was hit deep in the feels near the end of the match so I'm giving it to Omega and Page. One of the best PPV's AEW has put out, imo.










I just wanted to say Malakai Black's entrance is so good, he looks like the devil himself coming down to the ring. I'm honestly scared when he comes out, so much that I had to reach for my CM Punk Kawaii pillow just to cover my eyes.










Nyla Rose & Big Booty Bex vs. Hikaru Shida & Thunder @Prosper - Right off the bat I knew this match was going to go downhill. I wanted to have a friendly handshake with Prosper Rosa to honor the spirit of good clean competition, and what does Prosper do? Immediately starts talking shit and refusing to shake my hand. A true heel move, imo. I was even assaulted with a flower. Madness.

This would have been another good match if is wasn't filed with so much cheating from Prosper and Shida. I can't even count how many illegal tags were made by Prosper and Shida in this match it was just pure chaos and anarchy running wild, brother. It got so bad that Rose had to take a bite for justice, or rather a bite out of Shida. I expected some help from Sensational Sherri sitting in the audience, but instead she just sat there with a smug look on her face giving Shida the evil eye. Awful stuff my friends.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Big Booty Bex said:


> I'm late to the party, but as they say, save the Bex for last!
> 
> Darby vs. MJF - Excellent match and almost match of the night for me. Some great wrestling from both competitors and some absolute savage vicious looking spots. I fear for the health of Darby. I hope the dude never suffers a serious injury because it honestly looks like when he wrestles he doesn't give a shit. Highlight spot of the match for me: when MJF rolled outside of the ring to avoid the Coffin Drop from Darby made me legit lol as I was like "Bitch, you can roll outside the arena and Darby will climb to the roof and still jump off and attempt the Coffin Drop on you." a true classic and MOTY contender.
> 
> View attachment 111774
> 
> 
> CM Punk vs. Eddie Kingston - Another banger. I just loved the opening with Eddie dropping CM Punk harder than Debo (RIP). And then Eddie just standing there laughing about the whole situation just made it all the more great lol. I loved how the two made the match so personal constantly flipping each other off and both taking shots at each other even when they both looked were dead tired. I'm not gonna lie fam, I wanted Eddie to go over.
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Miro - If Bryan's chest could talk I bet it would say "Aw, fuck not this shit again." every time he starts walking to the ring. Well to Danielson's credit Miro didn't make his chest look like hamburger helper, so there's that. There isn't much to say here other than it was great match and I enjoyed it way more than I thought I would. Cool story that happened during this match. I have a 60 inch TV in my living room and at night and on hot summers days (which we've been having recently) you can see what I'm watching if you're passing by on the street.
> 
> Anyway, as I'm watching the match I hear this small commotion outside my house and there's like four dudes watching the match from outside my house lol. Long story short they were lapsed wrestling fans and wanted to know what promotion I was watching, so I explained it was AEW etc, etc. Hopefully they are fans now.
> 
> View attachment 111776
> 
> 
> @The Legit DMD (c) vs. Tay Conti - I knew full well going into this match that Boss was going to come out champion, but it was fine for a filler feud and was surprisingly good. Also does anyone notice how Anna Jay never comes out to have Conti's back during her matches? Sure, maybe she'll come out to save Conti from a beat down or two, but how about coming out during the match when winning matters? Anna Jay is a terrible friend confirmed!
> 
> Kenny Omega (c) vs. "Hangman" Adam Page - I love Kenny Omega and have no shame in saying that I wouldn't have been mad if he went over. Still it was pretty great to see Page get the win here. A terrific performance from both wrestlers and the emotional impact from Bucks made me a bit misty eyed. Those bastards! If it wasn't for the Bucks I would give match of the night to Darby, but again I was hit deep in the feels near the end of the match so I'm giving it to Omega and Page. One of the best PPV's AEW has put out, imo.
> 
> View attachment 111777
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say Malakai Black's entrance is so good, he looks like the devil himself coming down to the ring. I'm honestly scared when he comes out, so much that I had to reach for my CM Punk Kawaii pillow just to cover my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 111778
> 
> 
> Nyla Rose & Big Booty Bex vs. Hikaru Shida & Thunder @Prosper - Right off the bat I knew this match was going to go downhill. I wanted to have a friendly handshake with Prosper Rosa to honor the spirit of good clean competition, and what does Prosper do? Immediately starts talking shit and refusing to shake my hand. A true heel movie, imo. I was even assaulted with a flower. Madness.
> 
> This would have been another good match if is wasn't filed with so much cheating from Prosper and Shida. I can't even count how many illegal tags were made by Prosper and Shida in this match it was just pure chaos and anarchy running wild, brother. It got so bad that Rose had to take a bite for justice, or rather a bite out of Shida. I expected some help from Sensational Sherri sitting in the audience, but instead she just sat there with a smug look on her face giving Shida the evil eye. Awful stuff my friends.


lol - ‘best review Bex’ is the new nickname


----------



## rich110991

I forgot to mention the fucking entrance as well! Hangman’s entrance was legendary.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

So lucha bros and ftr makes a lil more sense why the ending seemed really off Dax got legit kod 10 minutes intot he match by Fenix and was pretty much out of comission for most of the math he was supposed to play into the ending more


----------



## Prosper

No time for a review like everyone else laid out so well (shoutout to @Big Booty Bex lol) but the show was a 9.5/10 in my book.

It was exhausting just due to the length but nothing but good shit all around. Only thing that annoyed me was Cody and his bullshit.


----------



## bdon

Prosper said:


> No time for a review like everyone else laid out so well (shoutout to @Big Booty Bex lol) but the show was a 9.5/10 in my book.
> 
> It was exhausting just due to the length but nothing but good shit all around. Only thing that annoyed me was Cody and his bullshit.


Cody sucks kthxlol


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer's ratings for the few that care.

Shida/ Rosa vs Hayter/Nyla - 2.5

MJF vs Darby Allin - 4.5

FTR vs Lucha Bros - 4.25

Danielson vs Miro - 4.5

SuperKliq vs JE & Christian - 5

Cody/PAC vs Andrade/Black - 4

Tay Conti vs Britt Baker - 3.5

CM Ppunk vs Eddie Kingston - 4.5

Inner Circle vs ATT - 4

Hangman vs Omega - 5.5


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Meltzer's ratings for the few that care.
> 
> Shida/ Rosa vs Hayter/Nyla - 2.5
> 
> MJF vs Darby Allin - 4.5
> 
> FTR vs Lucha Bros - 4.25
> 
> Danielson vs Miro - 4.5
> 
> SuperKliq vs JE & Christian - 5
> 
> Cody/PAC vs Andrade/Black - 4
> 
> Tay Conti vs Britt Baker - 3.5
> 
> CM Ppunk vs Eddie Kingston - 4.5
> 
> Inner Circle vs ATT - 4
> 
> Hangman vs Omega - 5.5


Christian finally getting that 5 star rating to his name that he deserves. 

Personally I don't think the match was any higher than a 3.5 at most - but good on you Christian!


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Hangman vs Omega - 5.5


Easily a 6.5 star match at the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## RiverFenix

I wish Tony went against the prevailing opinion and did do a intermission on 4 hour PPV's. I guess as it is now without one you just choose your pissbreak/concession run match. I think the intermission could be really interesting, reset the second half of the show, run promo packages, have a studio show aspect and then switch up for a new second half announce crew.


----------



## Irish Jet

3venflow said:


> Meltzer's ratings for the few that care.
> 
> Shida/ Rosa vs Hayter/Nyla - 2.5
> 
> MJF vs Darby Allin - 4.5
> 
> FTR vs Lucha Bros - 4.25
> 
> Danielson vs Miro - 4.5
> 
> SuperKliq vs JE & Christian - 5
> 
> Cody/PAC vs Andrade/Black - 4
> 
> Tay Conti vs Britt Baker - 3.5
> 
> CM Ppunk vs Eddie Kingston - 4.5
> 
> Inner Circle vs ATT - 4
> 
> Hangman vs Omega - 5.5


Meltzer is genuinely a disgrace.

Just shameless pandering at this point. He has to be on the payroll.


----------



## THANOS

Irish Jet said:


> Meltzer is genuinely a disgrace.
> 
> Just shameless pandering at this point. He has to be on the payroll.


It's literally one man's opinion. What does it matter if it differs from yours?

Also, he's been in the business for a long time and has watched more matches than probably anyone. He's got an educated opinion but, end of the day, it's an opinion.


----------



## Irish Jet

THANOS said:


> It's literally one man's opinion. What does it matter if it differs from yours?
> 
> Also, he's been in the business for a long time and has watched more matches than probably anyone. He's got an educated opinion but, end of the day, it's an opinion.


I didn't bring him up. The fact that he has so much influence on the industry is exactly the problem. 

He spent decades being stingy with the system and has now decided to discredit himself forever. That spot fest with the Bucks was better than any WWE match from 1997-2011? Better than Savage-Steamboat? 

Nah he knows exactly what he's doing. He's bought and paid for. A disgrace.


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> Meltzer's ratings for the few that care.
> 
> Shida/ Rosa vs Hayter/Nyla - 2.5
> 
> MJF vs Darby Allin - 4.5
> 
> FTR vs Lucha Bros - 4.25
> 
> Danielson vs Miro - 4.5
> 
> SuperKliq vs JE & Christian - 5
> 
> Cody/PAC vs Andrade/Black - 4
> 
> Tay Conti vs Britt Baker - 3.5
> 
> CM Ppunk vs Eddie Kingston - 4.5
> 
> Inner Circle vs ATT - 4
> 
> Hangman vs Omega - 5.5


IC vs ATT was definitely not a damn 4. At best a 2.5 or a 3 and that is being generous.


----------



## THANOS

Chan Hung said:


> IC vs ATT was definitely not a damn 4. At best a 2.5 or a 3 and that is being generous.


Different strokes for different folks. I enjoyed it but probably would give it a ***. But I watched the PPV with 5 people who would probably be deemed as more casual fans, and they all loved it much more than me. 

Their opinions probably line-up with Meltzers more or less. They loved the main event a ton and called it better than almost any match they'd seen. I liked the main event a lot but not more than Bryan/Omega or Bryan/Kingston, so my opinion would differ than Meltzer.

So, yeah, different strokes.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

I have to agree Dave's ratings are absurdly high for this PPV, and I was there, and enjoyed the hell out of it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Meltzer's ratings for the few that care.
> 
> Shida/ Rosa vs Hayter/Nyla - 2.5
> 
> MJF vs Darby Allin - 4.5
> 
> FTR vs Lucha Bros - 4.25
> 
> Danielson vs Miro - 4.5
> 
> SuperKliq vs JE & Christian - 5
> 
> Cody/PAC vs Andrade/Black - 4
> 
> Tay Conti vs Britt Baker - 3.5
> 
> CM Ppunk vs Eddie Kingston - 4.5
> 
> Inner Circle vs ATT - 4
> 
> Hangman vs Omega - 5.5


mmmm - some weird calls there


----------

